# Greece Runs Out of Other People's Money



## The Rabbi

And the Grexit I predicted back in January comes one step closer.  What did those assholes think?  They could stick their thumbs in Europeans' eyes and say fuck you but still continue to get bailout money?  I dont think so.
Greece and creditors fail in last attempt to reach deal - Yahoo Finance


----------



## Socialist

How much debt is the united states in right now? 
Good job trying to imply Greece's evil "socialism" and "taking other people's money" only applies to Greece.


----------



## sealybobo

The Rabbi said:


> And the Grexit I predicted back in January comes one step closer.  What did those assholes think?  They could stick their thumbs in Europeans' eyes and say fuck you but still continue to get bailout money?  I dont think so.
> Greece and creditors fail in last attempt to reach deal - Yahoo Finance


grease like the United States is going broke because the rich are not paying their fair share of taxes


----------



## Socialist

sealybobo said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Grexit I predicted back in January comes one step closer.  What did those assholes think?  They could stick their thumbs in Europeans' eyes and say fuck you but still continue to get bailout money?  I dont think so.
> Greece and creditors fail in last attempt to reach deal - Yahoo Finance
> 
> 
> 
> grease like the United States is going broke because the rich are not paying their fair share of taxes
Click to expand...

I found this hilarious cartoon detailing this issue..


----------



## BlackSand

Socialist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Grexit I predicted back in January comes one step closer.  What did those assholes think?  They could stick their thumbs in Europeans' eyes and say fuck you but still continue to get bailout money?  I dont think so.
> Greece and creditors fail in last attempt to reach deal - Yahoo Finance
> 
> 
> 
> grease like the United States is going broke because the rich are not paying their fair share of taxes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found this hilarious cartoon detailing this issue..
Click to expand...


You could take everything the Top 1% has and it still wouldn't pay off our debt ... Keep on pretending you have any answers worth listening to.

.


----------



## Socialist

BlackSand said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Grexit I predicted back in January comes one step closer.  What did those assholes think?  They could stick their thumbs in Europeans' eyes and say fuck you but still continue to get bailout money?  I dont think so.
> Greece and creditors fail in last attempt to reach deal - Yahoo Finance
> 
> 
> 
> grease like the United States is going broke because the rich are not paying their fair share of taxes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found this hilarious cartoon detailing this issue..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could take everything the Top 1% has and it still wouldn't pay off our debt ... Keep on pretending you have any answers worth listening to.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

The debt will never go away, but I think it's funny how morons want to try to find ways to alleviate the debt and ignore the most obvious.


----------



## BlackSand

Socialist said:


> The debt will never go away, but I think it's funny how morons want to try to find ways to alleviate the debt and ignore the most obvious.



 It's about as funny as the morons that think taking everything the rich have is going to solve their spending and debt problems.

.


----------



## Socialist

BlackSand said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> The debt will never go away, but I think it's funny how morons want to try to find ways to alleviate the debt and ignore the most obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about as funny as the morons that think taking everything the rich have is going to solve their spending and debt problems.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Who wants to do that?


----------



## idb

Greece must have a lot of money owing to it from the rest of the world for their use of 'democracy'.
They should send out invoices to all those countries that have, or have had, democracy as a form of government in the past couple of thousand years...that should clear their debt, and then some.


----------



## sealybobo

BlackSand said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Grexit I predicted back in January comes one step closer.  What did those assholes think?  They could stick their thumbs in Europeans' eyes and say fuck you but still continue to get bailout money?  I dont think so.
> Greece and creditors fail in last attempt to reach deal - Yahoo Finance
> 
> 
> 
> grease like the United States is going broke because the rich are not paying their fair share of taxes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found this hilarious cartoon detailing this issue..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could take everything the Top 1% has and it still wouldn't pay off our debt ... Keep on pretending you have any answers worth listening to.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

and guess who owns that debt or all the money the Rich the bankers wallstreet. and we will have another recession again over this debt and will come out of it and then that will still doable and the Rich will still be rich because its all funny money they control it you fight for the scraps. I would explain but you would just call me a conspiracy theorist. but make no mistake about it you're being played


----------



## BlackSand

Socialist said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> The debt will never go away, but I think it's funny how morons want to try to find ways to alleviate the debt and ignore the most obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about as funny as the morons that think taking everything the rich have is going to solve their spending and debt problems.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who wants to do that?
Click to expand...


Don't look here with your rambling ... You are the one who thinks taxing the rich will help with fix the debt and spending problems.
Unless of course you want to crawfish and just say you want to tax the rich for shits and giggles ... Because either reason would be equally ineffective at accomplishing anything worthwhile.

.


----------



## Socialist

BlackSand said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> The debt will never go away, but I think it's funny how morons want to try to find ways to alleviate the debt and ignore the most obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about as funny as the morons that think taking everything the rich have is going to solve their spending and debt problems.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who wants to do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't look here with your rambling ... You are the one who thinks taxing the rich will help with fix the debt and spending problems.
> Unless of course you want to crawfish and just say you want to tax the rich for shits and giggles ... Because either reason would be equally ineffective at accomplishing anything worthwhile.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

A debt based country will never be fixed, however, progressive taxation has been shown to alleviate inequality, give greater funding to state programs, etc, etc.. You can't honestly tell me the inequality in this world is justified?


----------



## BlackSand

sealybobo said:


> and guess who owns that debt or all the money the Rich the bankers wallstreet. and we will have another recession again over this debt and will come out of it and then that will still doable and the Rich will still be rich because its all funny money they control it you fight for the scraps. I would explain but you would just call me a conspiracy theorist. but make no mistake about it you're being played



China owns a huge portion of our debt ... Try taxing them like you want to stick to Wall Street bankers.

.


----------



## BlackSand

Socialist said:


> A debt based country will never be fixed, however, progressive taxation has been shown to alleviate inequality, give greater funding to state programs, etc, etc.. You can't honestly tell me the inequality in this world is justified?



How is the inequality not justified ... Other than the fact you don't like it?
You have no justification to take what isn't yours to take ... At least not one that is worthwhile.

If we are going to decide that it is okay to take from people what we think we ought to take ... Give me your address and I will show up tomorrow with a truck and take all your shit.

.


----------



## jon_berzerk

sealybobo said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Grexit I predicted back in January comes one step closer.  What did those assholes think?  They could stick their thumbs in Europeans' eyes and say fuck you but still continue to get bailout money?  I dont think so.
> Greece and creditors fail in last attempt to reach deal - Yahoo Finance
> 
> 
> 
> grease like the United States is going broke because the rich are not paying their fair share of taxes
Click to expand...



--LOL grease--LOL 

Greece has outrageous tax rates


----------



## Socialist

BlackSand said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> and guess who owns that debt or all the money the Rich the bankers wallstreet. and we will have another recession again over this debt and will come out of it and then that will still doable and the Rich will still be rich because its all funny money they control it you fight for the scraps. I would explain but you would just call me a conspiracy theorist. but make no mistake about it you're being played
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China owns a huge portion of our debt ... Try taxing them like you want to stick to Wall Street bankers.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Wall street bankers deserve to be taxed, they do nothing beneficial or productive to society, just like fucking hedge fund managers and other useless "jobs." Not sure how one state could go ahead and enforce taxation on a state that capitalists from both rely on for cheap production, capitalists play a part in all of this, remember that. Who wanted to shift jobs overseas for cheap labor? Capitalists, they're trying to push this again right now, with Obama/the right backing it (mostly.) Illegal immigrants? Who do you think is hiring them? Who started pushing the narrative that the rich are somehow mystical job creators and lower taxes create better conditions for working people, despite almost all evidence to the contrary?


----------



## Socialist

jon_berzerk said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Grexit I predicted back in January comes one step closer.  What did those assholes think?  They could stick their thumbs in Europeans' eyes and say fuck you but still continue to get bailout money?  I dont think so.
> Greece and creditors fail in last attempt to reach deal - Yahoo Finance
> 
> 
> 
> grease like the United States is going broke because the rich are not paying their fair share of taxes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> --LOL grease--LOL
> 
> Greece has outrageous tax rates
Click to expand...

Tax evasion and corruption in Greece - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Socialist

BlackSand said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> A debt based country will never be fixed, however, progressive taxation has been shown to alleviate inequality, give greater funding to state programs, etc, etc.. You can't honestly tell me the inequality in this world is justified?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the inequality not justified ... Other than the fact you don't like it?
> You have no justification to take what isn't yours to take ... At least not one that is worthwhile.
> 
> If we are going to decide that it is okay to take from people what we think we ought to take ... Give me your address and I will show up tomorrow with a truck and take all your shit.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Their is only one way to justify a tiny few who do almost nothing productive for anyone amassing billions while billions toil in impoverished conditions.. A horribly skewed moral compass.
"

Nearly 1/2 of the world’s population — more than 3 billion people — live on less than $2.50 a day. More than 1.3 billion live in extreme poverty — less than $1.25 a day.
This is being generous and ignoring all context or a realistic poverty number.


----------



## sealybobo

jon_berzerk said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Grexit I predicted back in January comes one step closer.  What did those assholes think?  They could stick their thumbs in Europeans' eyes and say fuck you but still continue to get bailout money?  I dont think so.
> Greece and creditors fail in last attempt to reach deal - Yahoo Finance
> 
> 
> 
> grease like the United States is going broke because the rich are not paying their fair share of taxes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> --LOL grease--LOL
> 
> Greece has outrageous tax rates
Click to expand...

even my Republican friends in Europe know that the rich even the middle class in Greece have never paid their taxes. I recently learned how to use talk to text and it's allowed me to right 100 times faster but not as accurate on my smartphone sorry


----------



## jon_berzerk

idb said:


> Greece must have a lot of money owing to it from the rest of the world for their use of 'democracy'.
> They should send out invoices to all those countries that have, or have had, democracy as a form of government in the past couple of thousand years...that should clear their debt, and then some.




well that leaves us out of the loop 

since we are a Constitutional Republic


----------



## sealybobo

Socialist said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Grexit I predicted back in January comes one step closer.  What did those assholes think?  They could stick their thumbs in Europeans' eyes and say fuck you but still continue to get bailout money?  I dont think so.
> Greece and creditors fail in last attempt to reach deal - Yahoo Finance
> 
> 
> 
> grease like the United States is going broke because the rich are not paying their fair share of taxes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> --LOL grease--LOL
> 
> Greece has outrageous tax rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tax evasion and corruption in Greece - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

you could just change the word Greece to America and that report would probably be just as accurate


----------



## Socialist

Oh, also: 

Oxfam estimates that it would take $60 billion annually to end extreme global poverty--that's less than 1/4 the income of the top 100 richest billionaires.


----------



## jon_berzerk

sealybobo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Grexit I predicted back in January comes one step closer.  What did those assholes think?  They could stick their thumbs in Europeans' eyes and say fuck you but still continue to get bailout money?  I dont think so.
> Greece and creditors fail in last attempt to reach deal - Yahoo Finance
> 
> 
> 
> grease like the United States is going broke because the rich are not paying their fair share of taxes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> --LOL grease--LOL
> 
> Greece has outrageous tax rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even my Republican friends in Europe know that the rich even the middle class in Greece have never paid their taxes. I recently learned how to use talk to text and it's allowed me to right 100 times faster but not as accurate on my smartphone sorry
Click to expand...



everyone tries to avoid the outrageous taxes levied in Greece 

that is why the black market is such a huge success there


----------



## Socialist

jon_berzerk said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Grexit I predicted back in January comes one step closer.  What did those assholes think?  They could stick their thumbs in Europeans' eyes and say fuck you but still continue to get bailout money?  I dont think so.
> Greece and creditors fail in last attempt to reach deal - Yahoo Finance
> 
> 
> 
> grease like the United States is going broke because the rich are not paying their fair share of taxes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> --LOL grease--LOL
> 
> Greece has outrageous tax rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even my Republican friends in Europe know that the rich even the middle class in Greece have never paid their taxes. I recently learned how to use talk to text and it's allowed me to right 100 times faster but not as accurate on my smartphone sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> everyone tries to avoid the outrageous taxes levied in Greece
> 
> that is why the black market is such a huge success there
Click to expand...

Scandinavia is calling, asking why they don't have mass tax evasion despite high taxes. Oh wait, a MASSIVE welfare initiative, education, healthcare, strong labor unions.. Greece was suffering and the conditions didn't allow for these things to spiral up.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Socialist said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Grexit I predicted back in January comes one step closer.  What did those assholes think?  They could stick their thumbs in Europeans' eyes and say fuck you but still continue to get bailout money?  I dont think so.
> Greece and creditors fail in last attempt to reach deal - Yahoo Finance
> 
> 
> 
> grease like the United States is going broke because the rich are not paying their fair share of taxes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> --LOL grease--LOL
> 
> Greece has outrageous tax rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tax evasion and corruption in Greece - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


thats socialism for ya


----------



## BlackSand

Socialist said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> A debt based country will never be fixed, however, progressive taxation has been shown to alleviate inequality, give greater funding to state programs, etc, etc.. You can't honestly tell me the inequality in this world is justified?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the inequality not justified ... Other than the fact you don't like it?
> You have no justification to take what isn't yours to take ... At least not one that is worthwhile.
> 
> If we are going to decide that it is okay to take from people what we think we ought to take ... Give me your address and I will show up tomorrow with a truck and take all your shit.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their is only one way to justify a tiny few who do almost nothing productive for anyone amassing billions while billions toil in impoverished conditions.. A horribly skewed moral compass.
> "
> 
> Nearly 1/2 of the world’s population — more than 3 billion people — live on less than $2.50 a day. More than 1.3 billion live in extreme poverty — less than $1.25 a day.
> This is being generous and ignoring all context or a realistic poverty number.
Click to expand...


If someone not having something is worthwhile justification for taking it from someone else ... Then pony up cowboy ... We will take your shit instead.

.


----------



## Socialist

jon_berzerk said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Grexit I predicted back in January comes one step closer.  What did those assholes think?  They could stick their thumbs in Europeans' eyes and say fuck you but still continue to get bailout money?  I dont think so.
> Greece and creditors fail in last attempt to reach deal - Yahoo Finance
> 
> 
> 
> grease like the United States is going broke because the rich are not paying their fair share of taxes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> --LOL grease--LOL
> 
> Greece has outrageous tax rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tax evasion and corruption in Greece - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats socialism for ya
Click to expand...

Are you a moron? Greece was never socialist, fuck, socialism is collective ownership of the means of production, your attempt at partisan stupidity is noted.


----------



## prison/con.net

we'll see if Europe and the US just let them starve/riot. I doubt it, the powers that be are too afraid that it will spread, to Spain, etc.


----------



## sealybobo

jon_berzerk said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Grexit I predicted back in January comes one step closer.  What did those assholes think?  They could stick their thumbs in Europeans' eyes and say fuck you but still continue to get bailout money?  I dont think so.
> Greece and creditors fail in last attempt to reach deal - Yahoo Finance
> 
> 
> 
> grease like the United States is going broke because the rich are not paying their fair share of taxes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> --LOL grease--LOL
> 
> Greece has outrageous tax rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even my Republican friends in Europe know that the rich even the middle class in Greece have never paid their taxes. I recently learned how to use talk to text and it's allowed me to right 100 times faster but not as accurate on my smartphone sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> everyone tries to avoid the outrageous taxes levied in Greece
> 
> that is why the black market is such a huge success there
Click to expand...

isn't that free market capitalism?


----------



## Socialist

BlackSand said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> A debt based country will never be fixed, however, progressive taxation has been shown to alleviate inequality, give greater funding to state programs, etc, etc.. You can't honestly tell me the inequality in this world is justified?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the inequality not justified ... Other than the fact you don't like it?
> You have no justification to take what isn't yours to take ... At least not one that is worthwhile.
> 
> If we are going to decide that it is okay to take from people what we think we ought to take ... Give me your address and I will show up tomorrow with a truck and take all your shit.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their is only one way to justify a tiny few who do almost nothing productive for anyone amassing billions while billions toil in impoverished conditions.. A horribly skewed moral compass.
> "
> 
> Nearly 1/2 of the world’s population — more than 3 billion people — live on less than $2.50 a day. More than 1.3 billion live in extreme poverty — less than $1.25 a day.
> This is being generous and ignoring all context or a realistic poverty number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If someone not having something is worthwhile justification for taking it from someone else ... Then pony up cowboy ... We will take your shit instead.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I'll let others examine your moral conscious, but it's clear you have a sick idea of right and wrong.
Inequality is becoming extreme, people are suffering, and you want to tell me this is ok because a tiny few won't have to pay higher taxes on their fucking billions? This is the right wing. 
Annual income of richest 100 people enough to end global poverty four times over Oxfam International


----------



## BlackSand

Socialist said:


> I'll let others examine your moral conscious, but it's clear you have a sick idea of right and wrong.
> Inequality is becoming extreme, people are suffering, and you want to tell me this is ok because a tiny few won't have to pay higher taxes on their fucking billions? This is the right wing.
> Annual income of richest 100 people enough to end global poverty four times over Oxfam International



Having money is not immoral ... Attempting to steal it from someone else just because you think it is a good idea is.

.


----------



## Socialist

BlackSand said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let others examine your moral conscious, but it's clear you have a sick idea of right and wrong.
> Inequality is becoming extreme, people are suffering, and you want to tell me this is ok because a tiny few won't have to pay higher taxes on their fucking billions? This is the right wing.
> Annual income of richest 100 people enough to end global poverty four times over Oxfam International
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having money is not immoral ... Attempting to steal it from someone else just because you think it is a good idea is.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Nothing about owning abstract value is "immoral" what's immoral is you blatantly accepting that billions should suffer so a tiny few can keep 100 yachts instead of 75. Oh my fucking god, YOU'RE ACTING LIKE TAXES ARE STEALING.  This is pathetic, then again, you're not helping show the right as having a "moral compass."


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Socialist said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> A debt based country will never be fixed, however, progressive taxation has been shown to alleviate inequality, give greater funding to state programs, etc, etc.. You can't honestly tell me the inequality in this world is justified?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the inequality not justified ... Other than the fact you don't like it?
> You have no justification to take what isn't yours to take ... At least not one that is worthwhile.
> 
> If we are going to decide that it is okay to take from people what we think we ought to take ... Give me your address and I will show up tomorrow with a truck and take all your shit.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their is only one way to justify a tiny few who do almost nothing productive for anyone amassing billions while billions toil in impoverished conditions.. A horribly skewed moral compass.
> "
> 
> Nearly 1/2 of the world’s population — more than 3 billion people — live on less than $2.50 a day. More than 1.3 billion live in extreme poverty — less than $1.25 a day.
> This is being generous and ignoring all context or a realistic poverty number.
Click to expand...

 
*Nearly 1/2 of the world’s population — more than 3 billion people — live on less than $2.50 a day. More than 1.3 billion live in extreme poverty — less than $1.25 a day.*

It's obvious, taxes in those countries must be increased. LOL! Moron.


----------



## Socialist

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> A debt based country will never be fixed, however, progressive taxation has been shown to alleviate inequality, give greater funding to state programs, etc, etc.. You can't honestly tell me the inequality in this world is justified?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the inequality not justified ... Other than the fact you don't like it?
> You have no justification to take what isn't yours to take ... At least not one that is worthwhile.
> 
> If we are going to decide that it is okay to take from people what we think we ought to take ... Give me your address and I will show up tomorrow with a truck and take all your shit.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their is only one way to justify a tiny few who do almost nothing productive for anyone amassing billions while billions toil in impoverished conditions.. A horribly skewed moral compass.
> "
> 
> Nearly 1/2 of the world’s population — more than 3 billion people — live on less than $2.50 a day. More than 1.3 billion live in extreme poverty — less than $1.25 a day.
> This is being generous and ignoring all context or a realistic poverty number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Nearly 1/2 of the world’s population — more than 3 billion people — live on less than $2.50 a day. More than 1.3 billion live in extreme poverty — less than $1.25 a day.*
> 
> It's obvious, taxes in those countries must be increased. LOL! Moron.
Click to expand...

Not what I'm saying at all, maybe you should learn to read.
Annual income of richest 100 people enough to end global poverty four times over Oxfam International


----------



## BlackSand

Socialist said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let others examine your moral conscious, but it's clear you have a sick idea of right and wrong.
> Inequality is becoming extreme, people are suffering, and you want to tell me this is ok because a tiny few won't have to pay higher taxes on their fucking billions? This is the right wing.
> Annual income of richest 100 people enough to end global poverty four times over Oxfam International
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having money is not immoral ... Attempting to steal it from someone else just because you think it is a good idea is.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing about owning abstract value is "immoral" what's immoral is you blatantly accepting that billions should suffer so a tiny few can keep 100 yachts instead of 75. Oh my fucking god, YOU'RE ACTING LIKE TAXES ARE STEALING.  This is pathetic, then again, you're not helping show the right as having a "moral compass."
Click to expand...


Your ideas of theft are not any more moral just because you think you have a good idea.
What is pathetic is your inability to understand that you have no right to what isn't yours ... And stealing it is wrong.

Your moral compass is fucked beyond repair ... You think it is okay to take stuff that isn't yours from other people.

.


----------



## Socialist

BlackSand said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let others examine your moral conscious, but it's clear you have a sick idea of right and wrong.
> Inequality is becoming extreme, people are suffering, and you want to tell me this is ok because a tiny few won't have to pay higher taxes on their fucking billions? This is the right wing.
> Annual income of richest 100 people enough to end global poverty four times over Oxfam International
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having money is not immoral ... Attempting to steal it from someone else just because you think it is a good idea is.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing about owning abstract value is "immoral" what's immoral is you blatantly accepting that billions should suffer so a tiny few can keep 100 yachts instead of 75. Oh my fucking god, YOU'RE ACTING LIKE TAXES ARE STEALING.  This is pathetic, then again, you're not helping show the right as having a "moral compass."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ideas of theft are not any more moral just because you think you have a good idea.
> What is pathetic is your inability to understand that you have no right to what isn't yours ... And stealing it is wrong.
> 
> Your moral compass is fucked beyond repair ... You think it is okay to take stuff that isn't yours from other people.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Disgusting. Time to go through this.. "Theft" Ah, tell me, who generated this abstract value (money) for the capitalist? Certainly not the capitalist, do you truly think one person who does nothing productive to the world should own as much as millions of productive laborers all working harder in actual productive labor? Think before you speak, the money these morons owned is generated by labor, it's the surplus value of labor, and I wouldn't call taxes stealing, more like, taking back what is rightfully owned . What isn't mine? Of course I don't, fuck, by even talking about inequality or taxes, you assume people are fucking thieves? You can ignore poverty, starvation, suffering children, sweatshop workers, etc, etc all you want and consistently defend the growing wealth gap, by throwing yourself on the side of a tiny few who only care about their own wealth acquisition and profit, which is fine, people need to be aware of what the right wing advocates.


----------



## SAYIT

Socialist said:


> How much debt is the united states in right now? ...Good job trying to imply Greece's evil "socialism" and "taking other people's money" only applies to Greece.



Nowhere did the OP mention Greece's "evil socialism" but the moral of this Greek Tragedy is the end game that is playing out as we speak: that any economic entity - individual, family, business, city, country, etc. - will fail if it persistently spends beyond its means. Greece pretends to have a "First World" economy and spends accordingly. They ran out of their money decades ago and are about to run out of OPM.
The jig is up for Greece and reality will be a difficult and bitter pill for the Greeks to swallow (austerity is coming whether they vote for it or not) but their plight certainly provides a valuable lesson for all.


----------



## Socialist

SAYIT said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much debt is the united states in right now? ...Good job trying to imply Greece's evil "socialism" and "taking other people's money" only applies to Greece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere did the OP mention Greece's "evil socialism" but the moral of this Greek Tragedy is the end game that playing out as we speak: that any economic entity - individual, family, business, city, country, etc. - will fail if it persistently lives beyond its means. Greece pretends to have a "First World" economy and spends accordingly. They ran out of money decades ago and are about to run out of OPM.
> The jig is up for Greece and reality will be a difficult and bitter pill for the Greeks to swallow (austerity is coming whether they vote it or not) but their plight certainly provides a valuable lesson for all.
Click to expand...

I've talked with the OP before sayit, trust me, this is what was being implied. (The OP claimed California is an example of failed socialism, don't expect me not to laugh.)


----------



## jon_berzerk

Socialist said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Grexit I predicted back in January comes one step closer.  What did those assholes think?  They could stick their thumbs in Europeans' eyes and say fuck you but still continue to get bailout money?  I dont think so.
> Greece and creditors fail in last attempt to reach deal - Yahoo Finance
> 
> 
> 
> grease like the United States is going broke because the rich are not paying their fair share of taxes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> --LOL grease--LOL
> 
> Greece has outrageous tax rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even my Republican friends in Europe know that the rich even the middle class in Greece have never paid their taxes. I recently learned how to use talk to text and it's allowed me to right 100 times faster but not as accurate on my smartphone sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> everyone tries to avoid the outrageous taxes levied in Greece
> 
> that is why the black market is such a huge success there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scandinavia is calling, asking why they don't have mass tax evasion despite high taxes. Oh wait, a MASSIVE welfare initiative, education, healthcare, strong labor unions.. Greece was suffering and the conditions didn't allow for these things to spiral up.
Click to expand...


2/3 of Greek workers under declare or lie altogether about their incomes to the government 

22% - 42% payroll taxes 
capital gain in Greece is added to regular income 
another  16.5% to ssi taxes 
then of course the vat tax 23%
honest folks could not survive there 
--LOL






*Scandinavia is calling, asking why they don't have mass tax evasion despite high taxes*

oh and by the way Scandinavia evasion is not far behind at 19 percent while Greece is 24 percent


----------



## SAYIT

BlackSand said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let others examine your moral conscious, but it's clear you have a sick idea of right and wrong.
> Inequality is becoming extreme, people are suffering, and you want to tell me this is ok because a tiny few won't have to pay higher taxes on their fucking billions? This is the right wing.
> Annual income of richest 100 people enough to end global poverty four times over Oxfam International
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having money is not immoral ... Attempting to steal it from someone else just because you think it is a good idea is.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing about owning abstract value is "immoral" what's immoral is you blatantly accepting that billions should suffer so a tiny few can keep 100 yachts instead of 75. Oh my fucking god, YOU'RE ACTING LIKE TAXES ARE STEALING.  This is pathetic, then again, you're not helping show the right as having a "moral compass."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ideas of theft are not any more moral just because you think you have a good idea.
> What is pathetic is your inability to understand that you have no right to what isn't yours ... And stealing it is wrong.
> 
> Your moral compass is fucked beyond repair ... You think it is okay to take stuff that isn't yours from other people...
Click to expand...


The one right that leftists consider non-negotiable is THEIR right to decide what is best for you AND your money.


----------



## Socialist

SAYIT said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let others examine your moral conscious, but it's clear you have a sick idea of right and wrong.
> Inequality is becoming extreme, people are suffering, and you want to tell me this is ok because a tiny few won't have to pay higher taxes on their fucking billions? This is the right wing.
> Annual income of richest 100 people enough to end global poverty four times over Oxfam International
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having money is not immoral ... Attempting to steal it from someone else just because you think it is a good idea is.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing about owning abstract value is "immoral" what's immoral is you blatantly accepting that billions should suffer so a tiny few can keep 100 yachts instead of 75. Oh my fucking god, YOU'RE ACTING LIKE TAXES ARE STEALING.  This is pathetic, then again, you're not helping show the right as having a "moral compass."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ideas of theft are not any more moral just because you think you have a good idea.
> What is pathetic is your inability to understand that you have no right to what isn't yours ... And stealing it is wrong.
> 
> Your moral compass is fucked beyond repair ... You think it is okay to take stuff that isn't yours from other people...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The one right that leftists consider non-negotiable is THEIR right to decide what is best for you AND your money.
Click to expand...

Are you kidding me? Another circlejerk is forming..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Socialist said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> A debt based country will never be fixed, however, progressive taxation has been shown to alleviate inequality, give greater funding to state programs, etc, etc.. You can't honestly tell me the inequality in this world is justified?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the inequality not justified ... Other than the fact you don't like it?
> You have no justification to take what isn't yours to take ... At least not one that is worthwhile.
> 
> If we are going to decide that it is okay to take from people what we think we ought to take ... Give me your address and I will show up tomorrow with a truck and take all your shit.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their is only one way to justify a tiny few who do almost nothing productive for anyone amassing billions while billions toil in impoverished conditions.. A horribly skewed moral compass.
> "
> 
> Nearly 1/2 of the world’s population — more than 3 billion people — live on less than $2.50 a day. More than 1.3 billion live in extreme poverty — less than $1.25 a day.
> This is being generous and ignoring all context or a realistic poverty number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Nearly 1/2 of the world’s population — more than 3 billion people — live on less than $2.50 a day. More than 1.3 billion live in extreme poverty — less than $1.25 a day.*
> 
> It's obvious, taxes in those countries must be increased. LOL! Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I'm saying at all, maybe you should learn to read.
> Annual income of richest 100 people enough to end global poverty four times over Oxfam International
Click to expand...

 
OMG! What a moronic claim.

*More than 1.3 billion live in extreme poverty — less than $1.25 a day.*

_The $240 billion net income in 2012 of the richest 100 billionaires would be enough to make extreme poverty history four times over, according Oxfam’s report_

How much is $240 billion divided amongst those 1.3 billion people?
$185 per person. About 50 cents a day.
You've just raised their income from less than $1.25 a day, to less than $1.75 a day.

Hurray, we've ended extreme poverty, four times over!!!

My god, the fucking idiocy you swallow and regurgitate is astounding!


----------



## sealybobo

jon_berzerk said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> grease like the United States is going broke because the rich are not paying their fair share of taxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --LOL grease--LOL
> 
> Greece has outrageous tax rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even my Republican friends in Europe know that the rich even the middle class in Greece have never paid their taxes. I recently learned how to use talk to text and it's allowed me to right 100 times faster but not as accurate on my smartphone sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> everyone tries to avoid the outrageous taxes levied in Greece
> 
> that is why the black market is such a huge success there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scandinavia is calling, asking why they don't have mass tax evasion despite high taxes. Oh wait, a MASSIVE welfare initiative, education, healthcare, strong labor unions.. Greece was suffering and the conditions didn't allow for these things to spiral up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2/3 of Greek workers under declare or lie altogether about their incomes to the government
> 
> 22% - 42% payroll taxes
> capital gain in Greece is added to regular income
> another  16.5% to ssi taxes
> then of course the vat tax 23%
> honest folks could not survive there
> --LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Scandinavia is calling, asking why they don't have mass tax evasion despite high taxes*
> 
> oh and by the way Scandinavia evasion is not far behind at 19 percent while Greece is 24 percent
Click to expand...

I believe Greece is starting to crack down and people are starting to pay their taxes. at least homeowners who don't want to lose their homes are. my cousin left Greece and went back to Canada and I'm sure he lost his home. maybe the next owner will pay their taxes. the day of lazy arrogant Greece is over. they should have never joined the European Union. They should have stayed laid-back lazy independent arrogant cocky tourism Greece


----------



## BlackSand

SAYIT said:


> The one right that leftists consider non-negotiable is THEIR right to decide what is best for you AND your money.



They have no concept of what people do with their money, nor where anyone's moral compass really is ... Because they are dead set on spending other people's money.
They simply assume that the rich don't care about anyone and don't contribute anything to society ... Because that is the way they are.

Furthermore ... They make the mistake of thinking we give a damn what their thieving ass has the say about anything.

.


----------



## sealybobo

SAYIT said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let others examine your moral conscious, but it's clear you have a sick idea of right and wrong.
> Inequality is becoming extreme, people are suffering, and you want to tell me this is ok because a tiny few won't have to pay higher taxes on their fucking billions? This is the right wing.
> Annual income of richest 100 people enough to end global poverty four times over Oxfam International
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having money is not immoral ... Attempting to steal it from someone else just because you think it is a good idea is.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing about owning abstract value is "immoral" what's immoral is you blatantly accepting that billions should suffer so a tiny few can keep 100 yachts instead of 75. Oh my fucking god, YOU'RE ACTING LIKE TAXES ARE STEALING.  This is pathetic, then again, you're not helping show the right as having a "moral compass."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ideas of theft are not any more moral just because you think you have a good idea.
> What is pathetic is your inability to understand that you have no right to what isn't yours ... And stealing it is wrong.
> 
> Your moral compass is fucked beyond repair ... You think it is okay to take stuff that isn't yours from other people...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The one right that leftists consider non-negotiable is THEIR right to decide what is best for you AND your money.
Click to expand...

you don't make $1 and keep a dollar in this country you idiot. you have to pay your taxes. don't you understand this is how a government and the country operates?


----------



## Socialist

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> A debt based country will never be fixed, however, progressive taxation has been shown to alleviate inequality, give greater funding to state programs, etc, etc.. You can't honestly tell me the inequality in this world is justified?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the inequality not justified ... Other than the fact you don't like it?
> You have no justification to take what isn't yours to take ... At least not one that is worthwhile.
> 
> If we are going to decide that it is okay to take from people what we think we ought to take ... Give me your address and I will show up tomorrow with a truck and take all your shit.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their is only one way to justify a tiny few who do almost nothing productive for anyone amassing billions while billions toil in impoverished conditions.. A horribly skewed moral compass.
> "
> 
> Nearly 1/2 of the world’s population — more than 3 billion people — live on less than $2.50 a day. More than 1.3 billion live in extreme poverty — less than $1.25 a day.
> This is being generous and ignoring all context or a realistic poverty number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Nearly 1/2 of the world’s population — more than 3 billion people — live on less than $2.50 a day. More than 1.3 billion live in extreme poverty — less than $1.25 a day.*
> 
> It's obvious, taxes in those countries must be increased. LOL! Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I'm saying at all, maybe you should learn to read.
> Annual income of richest 100 people enough to end global poverty four times over Oxfam International
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG! What a moronic claim.
> 
> *More than 1.3 billion live in extreme poverty — less than $1.25 a day.*
> 
> _The $240 billion net income in 2012 of the richest 100 billionaires would be enough to make extreme poverty history four times over, according Oxfam’s report_
> 
> How much is $240 billion divided amongst those 1.3 billion people?
> $185 per person. About 50 cents a day.
> You've just raised their income from less than $1.25 a day, to less than $1.75 a day.
> 
> Hurray, we've ended extreme poverty, four times over!!!
> 
> My god, the fucking idiocy you swallow and regurgitate is astounding!
Click to expand...

Which is a HUGE jump and improvement for these people. And that's just the richest 100.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Socialist said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Grexit I predicted back in January comes one step closer.  What did those assholes think?  They could stick their thumbs in Europeans' eyes and say fuck you but still continue to get bailout money?  I dont think so.
> Greece and creditors fail in last attempt to reach deal - Yahoo Finance
> 
> 
> 
> grease like the United States is going broke because the rich are not paying their fair share of taxes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> --LOL grease--LOL
> 
> Greece has outrageous tax rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tax evasion and corruption in Greece - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats socialism for ya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a moron? Greece was never socialist, fuck, socialism is collective ownership of the means of production, your attempt at partisan stupidity is noted.
Click to expand...

.

bs 

*Panhellenic Socialist Movement*


----------



## Socialist

BlackSand said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one right that leftists consider non-negotiable is THEIR right to decide what is best for you AND your money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have no concept of what people do with their money, nor where anyone's moral compass really is ... Because they are dead set on spending other people's money.
> Thry simply assume that the rich don't care about anyone and don't contribute anything to society ... Because that is the way they are.
> 
> Furthermore ... They make the mistake of thinking we give a damn what their thieving ass has the say about anything.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

If you actually believe this, go to Somalia. Tax free somalia.


----------



## sealybobo

BlackSand said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one right that leftists consider non-negotiable is THEIR right to decide what is best for you AND your money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have no concept of what people do with their money, nor where anyone's moral compass really is ... Because they are dead set on spending other people's money.
> Thry simply assume that the rich don't care about anyone and don't contribute anything to society ... Because that is the way they are.
> 
> Furthermore ... They make the mistake of thinking we give a damn what their thieving ass has the say about anything.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

your grandfather made his fortune with in the system where is he paid taxes your father paid taxes now you want to come along and not pay taxes and change the rules now that your success even know you made it in a system where people pay their taxes in the system ran smoothly I swear you libertarians you teabaggers are anarchists.


----------



## Socialist

jon_berzerk said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> grease like the United States is going broke because the rich are not paying their fair share of taxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --LOL grease--LOL
> 
> Greece has outrageous tax rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tax evasion and corruption in Greece - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats socialism for ya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a moron? Greece was never socialist, fuck, socialism is collective ownership of the means of production, your attempt at partisan stupidity is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> bs
> 
> *Panhellenic Socialist Movement*
Click to expand...

"

*Socialism* is a social and economic system characterised by social ownership of the means of production and co-operative management of the economy, as well as a political theory and movement that aims at the establishment of such a system.
"
Sorry, just because something has "socialist" in it's name doesn't mean they're trying to push for socialism.


----------



## jon_berzerk

sealybobo said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let others examine your moral conscious, but it's clear you have a sick idea of right and wrong.
> Inequality is becoming extreme, people are suffering, and you want to tell me this is ok because a tiny few won't have to pay higher taxes on their fucking billions? This is the right wing.
> Annual income of richest 100 people enough to end global poverty four times over Oxfam International
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having money is not immoral ... Attempting to steal it from someone else just because you think it is a good idea is.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing about owning abstract value is "immoral" what's immoral is you blatantly accepting that billions should suffer so a tiny few can keep 100 yachts instead of 75. Oh my fucking god, YOU'RE ACTING LIKE TAXES ARE STEALING.  This is pathetic, then again, you're not helping show the right as having a "moral compass."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ideas of theft are not any more moral just because you think you have a good idea.
> What is pathetic is your inability to understand that you have no right to what isn't yours ... And stealing it is wrong.
> 
> Your moral compass is fucked beyond repair ... You think it is okay to take stuff that isn't yours from other people...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The one right that leftists consider non-negotiable is THEIR right to decide what is best for you AND your money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you don't make $1 and keep a dollar in this country you idiot. you have to pay your taxes. don't you understand this is how a government and the country operates?
Click to expand...


*you don't make $1 and keep a dollar in this country you idiot*

which country


----------



## sealybobo

BlackSand said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one right that leftists consider non-negotiable is THEIR right to decide what is best for you AND your money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have no concept of what people do with their money, nor where anyone's moral compass really is ... Because they are dead set on spending other people's money.
> Thry simply assume that the rich don't care about anyone and don't contribute anything to society ... Because that is the way they are.
> 
> Furthermore ... They make the mistake of thinking we give a damn what their thieving ass has the say about anything.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

your grandfather made his fortune with in the system where is he paid taxes your father paid taxes now you want to come along and not pay taxes and change the rules now that your success even know you made it in a system where people pay their taxes in the system ran smoothly I swear you libertarians you teabaggers are anarchists.


----------



## BlackSand

Socialist said:


> Are you kidding me? Another circlejerk is forming..


Well ... At least we know who the catcher is.

.


----------



## Socialist

sealybobo said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one right that leftists consider non-negotiable is THEIR right to decide what is best for you AND your money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have no concept of what people do with their money, nor where anyone's moral compass really is ... Because they are dead set on spending other people's money.
> Thry simply assume that the rich don't care about anyone and don't contribute anything to society ... Because that is the way they are.
> 
> Furthermore ... They make the mistake of thinking we give a damn what their thieving ass has the say about anything.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your grandfather made his fortune with in the system where is he paid taxes your father paid taxes now you want to come along and not pay taxes and change the rules now that your success even know you made it in a system where people pay their taxes in the system ran smoothly I swear you libertarians you teabaggers are anarchists.
Click to expand...

You refer to anarcho-capitalists, and they're not anarchists by any means, as actual anarchists are syndicalists/oppose all forms of hierarchy, infact, anarchism is explicitly anti-capitalism and anarchists are in favor of communal democracies, collective ownership, etc..


----------



## jon_berzerk

Socialist said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> --LOL grease--LOL
> 
> Greece has outrageous tax rates
> 
> 
> 
> Tax evasion and corruption in Greece - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats socialism for ya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a moron? Greece was never socialist, fuck, socialism is collective ownership of the means of production, your attempt at partisan stupidity is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> bs
> 
> *Panhellenic Socialist Movement*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "
> 
> *Socialism* is a social and economic system characterised by social ownership of the means of production and co-operative management of the economy, as well as a political theory and movement that aims at the establishment of such a system.
> "
> Sorry, just because something has "socialist" in it's name doesn't mean they're trying to push for socialism.
Click to expand...



the practices and policies are socialistic 

the party is socialist 

which is clearly failing


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Socialist said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is the inequality not justified ... Other than the fact you don't like it?
> You have no justification to take what isn't yours to take ... At least not one that is worthwhile.
> 
> If we are going to decide that it is okay to take from people what we think we ought to take ... Give me your address and I will show up tomorrow with a truck and take all your shit.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Their is only one way to justify a tiny few who do almost nothing productive for anyone amassing billions while billions toil in impoverished conditions.. A horribly skewed moral compass.
> "
> 
> Nearly 1/2 of the world’s population — more than 3 billion people — live on less than $2.50 a day. More than 1.3 billion live in extreme poverty — less than $1.25 a day.
> This is being generous and ignoring all context or a realistic poverty number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Nearly 1/2 of the world’s population — more than 3 billion people — live on less than $2.50 a day. More than 1.3 billion live in extreme poverty — less than $1.25 a day.*
> 
> It's obvious, taxes in those countries must be increased. LOL! Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I'm saying at all, maybe you should learn to read.
> Annual income of richest 100 people enough to end global poverty four times over Oxfam International
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG! What a moronic claim.
> 
> *More than 1.3 billion live in extreme poverty — less than $1.25 a day.*
> 
> _The $240 billion net income in 2012 of the richest 100 billionaires would be enough to make extreme poverty history four times over, according Oxfam’s report_
> 
> How much is $240 billion divided amongst those 1.3 billion people?
> $185 per person. About 50 cents a day.
> You've just raised their income from less than $1.25 a day, to less than $1.75 a day.
> 
> Hurray, we've ended extreme poverty, four times over!!!
> 
> My god, the fucking idiocy you swallow and regurgitate is astounding!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is a HUGE jump and improvement for these people. And that's just the richest 100.
Click to expand...

 
*Which is a HUGE jump and improvement for these people.*

Right. HUGE jump. Less than $1.25 to less than $1.75. It sounds like OXFAM thinks a jump of 12.5 cents a day would have been enough to end extreme poverty.
Kill those greedy kulaks, eh comrade?


----------



## Socialist

BlackSand said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me? Another circlejerk is forming..
> 
> 
> 
> Well ... At least we know who the catcher is.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I love you people like yourself feel billions deserve to suffer so a select few can horde wealth.
Inequality grows and grows, unless states take action.


----------



## Socialist

jon_berzerk said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tax evasion and corruption in Greece - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats socialism for ya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a moron? Greece was never socialist, fuck, socialism is collective ownership of the means of production, your attempt at partisan stupidity is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> bs
> 
> *Panhellenic Socialist Movement*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "
> 
> *Socialism* is a social and economic system characterised by social ownership of the means of production and co-operative management of the economy, as well as a political theory and movement that aims at the establishment of such a system.
> "
> Sorry, just because something has "socialist" in it's name doesn't mean they're trying to push for socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the practices and policies are socialistic
> 
> the party is socialist
> 
> which is clearly failing
Click to expand...

Socialism is simply collective ownership of production, what is one thing greece did that is close to this, at all? What "socialist" policies?


----------



## Socialist

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their is only one way to justify a tiny few who do almost nothing productive for anyone amassing billions while billions toil in impoverished conditions.. A horribly skewed moral compass.
> "
> 
> Nearly 1/2 of the world’s population — more than 3 billion people — live on less than $2.50 a day. More than 1.3 billion live in extreme poverty — less than $1.25 a day.
> This is being generous and ignoring all context or a realistic poverty number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nearly 1/2 of the world’s population — more than 3 billion people — live on less than $2.50 a day. More than 1.3 billion live in extreme poverty — less than $1.25 a day.*
> 
> It's obvious, taxes in those countries must be increased. LOL! Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I'm saying at all, maybe you should learn to read.
> Annual income of richest 100 people enough to end global poverty four times over Oxfam International
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG! What a moronic claim.
> 
> *More than 1.3 billion live in extreme poverty — less than $1.25 a day.*
> 
> _The $240 billion net income in 2012 of the richest 100 billionaires would be enough to make extreme poverty history four times over, according Oxfam’s report_
> 
> How much is $240 billion divided amongst those 1.3 billion people?
> $185 per person. About 50 cents a day.
> You've just raised their income from less than $1.25 a day, to less than $1.75 a day.
> 
> Hurray, we've ended extreme poverty, four times over!!!
> 
> My god, the fucking idiocy you swallow and regurgitate is astounding!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is a HUGE jump and improvement for these people. And that's just the richest 100.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Which is a HUGE jump and improvement for these people.*
> 
> Right. HUGE jump. Less than $1.25 to less than $1.75. It sounds like OXFAM thinks a jump of 12.5 cents a day would have been enough to end extreme poverty.
> Kill those greedy kulaks, eh comrade?
Click to expand...

It is a huge jump, and that's only looking at the richest 100, and leaving out many other factors that we can do to help. Extreme poverty is defined as a $1.25, so yes, it would end extreme poverty as it is defined worldwide at a $1.25, although we need to continually find ways to reduce this. Don't see why you assume I support the killing of kulaks.. this isn't the USSR.


----------



## sealybobo

Socialist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one right that leftists consider non-negotiable is THEIR right to decide what is best for you AND your money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have no concept of what people do with their money, nor where anyone's moral compass really is ... Because they are dead set on spending other people's money.
> Thry simply assume that the rich don't care about anyone and don't contribute anything to society ... Because that is the way they are.
> 
> Furthermore ... They make the mistake of thinking we give a damn what their thieving ass has the say about anything.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your grandfather made his fortune with in the system where is he paid taxes your father paid taxes now you want to come along and not pay taxes and change the rules now that your success even know you made it in a system where people pay their taxes in the system ran smoothly I swear you libertarians you teabaggers are anarchists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You refer to anarcho-capitalists, and they're not anarchists by any means, as actual anarchists are syndicalists/oppose all forms of hierarchy, infact, anarchism is explicitly anti-capitalism and anarchists are in favor of communal democracies, collective ownership, etc..
Click to expand...

I was just thinking that with no regulations and no rules and anything goes survival of the fittest doggy dog world Rich rule it would be anarchy


----------



## Socialist

sealybobo said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one right that leftists consider non-negotiable is THEIR right to decide what is best for you AND your money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have no concept of what people do with their money, nor where anyone's moral compass really is ... Because they are dead set on spending other people's money.
> Thry simply assume that the rich don't care about anyone and don't contribute anything to society ... Because that is the way they are.
> 
> Furthermore ... They make the mistake of thinking we give a damn what their thieving ass has the say about anything.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your grandfather made his fortune with in the system where is he paid taxes your father paid taxes now you want to come along and not pay taxes and change the rules now that your success even know you made it in a system where people pay their taxes in the system ran smoothly I swear you libertarians you teabaggers are anarchists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You refer to anarcho-capitalists, and they're not anarchists by any means, as actual anarchists are syndicalists/oppose all forms of hierarchy, infact, anarchism is explicitly anti-capitalism and anarchists are in favor of communal democracies, collective ownership, etc..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just thinking that with no regulations and no rules and anything goes survival of the fittest doggy dog world Rich rule it would be anarchy
Click to expand...

Maybe as defined in the movies, but actual anarchism has a very vivid history and meaning.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> A debt based country will never be fixed, however, progressive taxation has been shown to alleviate inequality, give greater funding to state programs, etc, etc.. You can't honestly tell me the inequality in this world is justified?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the inequality not justified ... Other than the fact you don't like it?
> You have no justification to take what isn't yours to take ... At least not one that is worthwhile.
> 
> If we are going to decide that it is okay to take from people what we think we ought to take ... Give me your address and I will show up tomorrow with a truck and take all your shit.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their is only one way to justify a tiny few who do almost nothing productive for anyone amassing billions while billions toil in impoverished conditions.. A horribly skewed moral compass.
> "
> 
> Nearly 1/2 of the world’s population — more than 3 billion people — live on less than $2.50 a day. More than 1.3 billion live in extreme poverty — less than $1.25 a day.
> This is being generous and ignoring all context or a realistic poverty number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Nearly 1/2 of the world’s population — more than 3 billion people — live on less than $2.50 a day. More than 1.3 billion live in extreme poverty — less than $1.25 a day.*
> 
> It's obvious, taxes in those countries must be increased. LOL! Moron.
Click to expand...



well if you live in Greece you will pay up front 62 cents of that for income tax another 42 cents for ssi and 23 % vat tax on anything you buy 

with the buck you have left over 

--LOL


of course there could be other taxes as well


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Socialist said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nearly 1/2 of the world’s population — more than 3 billion people — live on less than $2.50 a day. More than 1.3 billion live in extreme poverty — less than $1.25 a day.*
> 
> It's obvious, taxes in those countries must be increased. LOL! Moron.
> 
> 
> 
> Not what I'm saying at all, maybe you should learn to read.
> Annual income of richest 100 people enough to end global poverty four times over Oxfam International
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG! What a moronic claim.
> 
> *More than 1.3 billion live in extreme poverty — less than $1.25 a day.*
> 
> _The $240 billion net income in 2012 of the richest 100 billionaires would be enough to make extreme poverty history four times over, according Oxfam’s report_
> 
> How much is $240 billion divided amongst those 1.3 billion people?
> $185 per person. About 50 cents a day.
> You've just raised their income from less than $1.25 a day, to less than $1.75 a day.
> 
> Hurray, we've ended extreme poverty, four times over!!!
> 
> My god, the fucking idiocy you swallow and regurgitate is astounding!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is a HUGE jump and improvement for these people. And that's just the richest 100.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Which is a HUGE jump and improvement for these people.*
> 
> Right. HUGE jump. Less than $1.25 to less than $1.75. It sounds like OXFAM thinks a jump of 12.5 cents a day would have been enough to end extreme poverty.
> Kill those greedy kulaks, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a huge jump, and that's only looking at the richest 100, and leaving out many other factors that we can do to help. Extreme poverty is defined as a $1.25, so yes, it would end extreme poverty as it is defined worldwide at a $1.25, although we need to continually find ways to reduce this. Don't see why you assume I support the killing of kulaks.. this isn't the USSR.
Click to expand...

 
* Don't see why you assume I support the killing of kulaks..*

You've gotta break a few eggs (or a few million) to achieve a socialist paradise, eh comrade?


----------



## Socialist

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not what I'm saying at all, maybe you should learn to read.
> Annual income of richest 100 people enough to end global poverty four times over Oxfam International
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! What a moronic claim.
> 
> *More than 1.3 billion live in extreme poverty — less than $1.25 a day.*
> 
> _The $240 billion net income in 2012 of the richest 100 billionaires would be enough to make extreme poverty history four times over, according Oxfam’s report_
> 
> How much is $240 billion divided amongst those 1.3 billion people?
> $185 per person. About 50 cents a day.
> You've just raised their income from less than $1.25 a day, to less than $1.75 a day.
> 
> Hurray, we've ended extreme poverty, four times over!!!
> 
> My god, the fucking idiocy you swallow and regurgitate is astounding!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is a HUGE jump and improvement for these people. And that's just the richest 100.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Which is a HUGE jump and improvement for these people.*
> 
> Right. HUGE jump. Less than $1.25 to less than $1.75. It sounds like OXFAM thinks a jump of 12.5 cents a day would have been enough to end extreme poverty.
> Kill those greedy kulaks, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a huge jump, and that's only looking at the richest 100, and leaving out many other factors that we can do to help. Extreme poverty is defined as a $1.25, so yes, it would end extreme poverty as it is defined worldwide at a $1.25, although we need to continually find ways to reduce this. Don't see why you assume I support the killing of kulaks.. this isn't the USSR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * Don't see why you assume I support the killing of kulaks..*
> 
> You've gotta break a few eggs (or a few million) to achieve a socialist paradise, eh comrade?
Click to expand...

You had to break a few eggs to achieve a capitalist paradise, eh comrade?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Socialist said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! What a moronic claim.
> 
> *More than 1.3 billion live in extreme poverty — less than $1.25 a day.*
> 
> _The $240 billion net income in 2012 of the richest 100 billionaires would be enough to make extreme poverty history four times over, according Oxfam’s report_
> 
> How much is $240 billion divided amongst those 1.3 billion people?
> $185 per person. About 50 cents a day.
> You've just raised their income from less than $1.25 a day, to less than $1.75 a day.
> 
> Hurray, we've ended extreme poverty, four times over!!!
> 
> My god, the fucking idiocy you swallow and regurgitate is astounding!
> 
> 
> 
> Which is a HUGE jump and improvement for these people. And that's just the richest 100.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Which is a HUGE jump and improvement for these people.*
> 
> Right. HUGE jump. Less than $1.25 to less than $1.75. It sounds like OXFAM thinks a jump of 12.5 cents a day would have been enough to end extreme poverty.
> Kill those greedy kulaks, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a huge jump, and that's only looking at the richest 100, and leaving out many other factors that we can do to help. Extreme poverty is defined as a $1.25, so yes, it would end extreme poverty as it is defined worldwide at a $1.25, although we need to continually find ways to reduce this. Don't see why you assume I support the killing of kulaks.. this isn't the USSR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * Don't see why you assume I support the killing of kulaks..*
> 
> You've gotta break a few eggs (or a few million) to achieve a socialist paradise, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You had to break a few eggs to achieve a capitalist paradise, eh comrade?
Click to expand...

 
Sure, Mao, Stalin, Castro, the Khmer Rouge....big capitalists.


----------



## jon_berzerk

sealybobo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> --LOL grease--LOL
> 
> Greece has outrageous tax rates
> 
> 
> 
> even my Republican friends in Europe know that the rich even the middle class in Greece have never paid their taxes. I recently learned how to use talk to text and it's allowed me to right 100 times faster but not as accurate on my smartphone sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> everyone tries to avoid the outrageous taxes levied in Greece
> 
> that is why the black market is such a huge success there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scandinavia is calling, asking why they don't have mass tax evasion despite high taxes. Oh wait, a MASSIVE welfare initiative, education, healthcare, strong labor unions.. Greece was suffering and the conditions didn't allow for these things to spiral up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2/3 of Greek workers under declare or lie altogether about their incomes to the government
> 
> 22% - 42% payroll taxes
> capital gain in Greece is added to regular income
> another  16.5% to ssi taxes
> then of course the vat tax 23%
> honest folks could not survive there
> --LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Scandinavia is calling, asking why they don't have mass tax evasion despite high taxes*
> 
> oh and by the way Scandinavia evasion is not far behind at 19 percent while Greece is 24 percent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe Greece is starting to crack down and people are starting to pay their taxes. at least homeowners who don't want to lose their homes are. my cousin left Greece and went back to Canada and I'm sure he lost his home. maybe the next owner will pay their taxes. the day of lazy arrogant Greece is over. they should have never joined the European Union. They should have stayed laid-back lazy independent arrogant cocky tourism Greece
Click to expand...


they are having a hard time with that 

they are running out of people willing to work 

and corporations that cant shell out that kind of change


----------



## SAYIT

prison/con.net said:


> we'll see if Europe and the US just let them starve/riot. I doubt it, the powers that be are too afraid that it will spread, to Spain, etc.



If you mean some gov'ts you may be right but if you mean creditors, you have it backwards. The fear is that concessions to Greece will embolden other EU weak links - like Spain - to use Greece's tactics in an effort to avoid repaying their loans.


----------



## Socialist

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is a HUGE jump and improvement for these people. And that's just the richest 100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Which is a HUGE jump and improvement for these people.*
> 
> Right. HUGE jump. Less than $1.25 to less than $1.75. It sounds like OXFAM thinks a jump of 12.5 cents a day would have been enough to end extreme poverty.
> Kill those greedy kulaks, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a huge jump, and that's only looking at the richest 100, and leaving out many other factors that we can do to help. Extreme poverty is defined as a $1.25, so yes, it would end extreme poverty as it is defined worldwide at a $1.25, although we need to continually find ways to reduce this. Don't see why you assume I support the killing of kulaks.. this isn't the USSR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * Don't see why you assume I support the killing of kulaks..*
> 
> You've gotta break a few eggs (or a few million) to achieve a socialist paradise, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You had to break a few eggs to achieve a capitalist paradise, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, Mao, Stalin, Castro, the Khmer Rouge....big capitalists.
Click to expand...

 Remember the reign of terror? Might as well have claimed capitalism and liberal democracy were impossible. You refer to authoritarian states that are very interesting to examine, although the khmer rouge was backed by the united states and not supported by other communist countries, pol pot was a psychopath taking Maoist thought a bit to literally..


----------



## SAYIT

Socialist said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> If someone not having something is worthwhile justification for taking it from someone else ... Then pony up cowboy ... We will take your shit instead.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let others examine your moral conscious, but it's clear you have a sick idea of right and wrong.
Click to expand...


Woo. An avowed socialist has precious little room to question the moral conscious of anyone.


----------



## Socialist

SAYIT said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> If someone not having something is worthwhile justification for taking it from someone else ... Then pony up cowboy ... We will take your shit instead.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let others examine your moral conscious, but it's clear you have a sick idea of right and wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Woo. An avowed socialist has precious little room to question the moral conscious of anyone.
Click to expand...

The glorious circlejerk continues.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Socialist said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Which is a HUGE jump and improvement for these people.*
> 
> Right. HUGE jump. Less than $1.25 to less than $1.75. It sounds like OXFAM thinks a jump of 12.5 cents a day would have been enough to end extreme poverty.
> Kill those greedy kulaks, eh comrade?
> 
> 
> 
> It is a huge jump, and that's only looking at the richest 100, and leaving out many other factors that we can do to help. Extreme poverty is defined as a $1.25, so yes, it would end extreme poverty as it is defined worldwide at a $1.25, although we need to continually find ways to reduce this. Don't see why you assume I support the killing of kulaks.. this isn't the USSR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * Don't see why you assume I support the killing of kulaks..*
> 
> You've gotta break a few eggs (or a few million) to achieve a socialist paradise, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You had to break a few eggs to achieve a capitalist paradise, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, Mao, Stalin, Castro, the Khmer Rouge....big capitalists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember the reign of terror? Might as well have claimed capitalism and liberal democracy were impossible. You refer to authoritarian states that are very interesting to examine, although the khmer rouge was backed by the united states and not supported by other communist countries, pol pot was a psychopath taking Maoist thought a bit to literally..
Click to expand...

 
*Remember the reign of terror?*

Disco?


----------



## Socialist

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a huge jump, and that's only looking at the richest 100, and leaving out many other factors that we can do to help. Extreme poverty is defined as a $1.25, so yes, it would end extreme poverty as it is defined worldwide at a $1.25, although we need to continually find ways to reduce this. Don't see why you assume I support the killing of kulaks.. this isn't the USSR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Don't see why you assume I support the killing of kulaks..*
> 
> You've gotta break a few eggs (or a few million) to achieve a socialist paradise, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You had to break a few eggs to achieve a capitalist paradise, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, Mao, Stalin, Castro, the Khmer Rouge....big capitalists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember the reign of terror? Might as well have claimed capitalism and liberal democracy were impossible. You refer to authoritarian states that are very interesting to examine, although the khmer rouge was backed by the united states and not supported by other communist countries, pol pot was a psychopath taking Maoist thought a bit to literally..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Remember the reign of terror?*
> 
> Disco?
Click to expand...

Reign of Terror - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## BlackSand

Socialist said:


> The glorious circlejerk continues.



More like a panty-raid ... Seems like yours are tied in a knot.

.


----------



## Socialist

BlackSand said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> The glorious circlejerk continues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like a panty-raid ... Seems like yours are tied in a knot.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I'm irritated, yes, when you and others consistently downplay billions of people in poverty for your protection of a few elites wealth.


----------



## SAYIT

BlackSand said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> The debt will never go away, but I think it's funny how morons want to try to find ways to alleviate the debt and ignore the most obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about as funny as the morons that think taking everything the rich have is going to solve their spending and debt problems.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who wants to do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't look here with your rambling ... You are the one who thinks taxing the rich will help with fix the debt and spending problems.
> Unless of course you want to crawfish and just say you want to tax the rich for shits and giggles ... Because either reason would be equally ineffective at accomplishing anything worthwhile...
Click to expand...


I gather what he means is state-owned means of production but he hasn't explained how such a thing would be accomplished in a country like the US.
I can't think of one "Worker's Paradise" that paid for the means.


----------



## Socialist

SAYIT said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> The debt will never go away, but I think it's funny how morons want to try to find ways to alleviate the debt and ignore the most obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about as funny as the morons that think taking everything the rich have is going to solve their spending and debt problems.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who wants to do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't look here with your rambling ... You are the one who thinks taxing the rich will help with fix the debt and spending problems.
> Unless of course you want to crawfish and just say you want to tax the rich for shits and giggles ... Because either reason would be equally ineffective at accomplishing anything worthwhile...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gather what he means is state-owned means of production but he hasn't explained how such a thing would be accomplished in a country like the US.
> I can't think of one "Worker's Paradise" that paid for the means.
Click to expand...

I don't want state owned production, I want communal democracies and democratic structures, as it was done in catalonia/the free ukraine.


----------



## sealybobo

Socialist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one right that leftists consider non-negotiable is THEIR right to decide what is best for you AND your money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have no concept of what people do with their money, nor where anyone's moral compass really is ... Because they are dead set on spending other people's money.
> Thry simply assume that the rich don't care about anyone and don't contribute anything to society ... Because that is the way they are.
> 
> Furthermore ... They make the mistake of thinking we give a damn what their thieving ass has the say about anything.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your grandfather made his fortune with in the system where is he paid taxes your father paid taxes now you want to come along and not pay taxes and change the rules now that your success even know you made it in a system where people pay their taxes in the system ran smoothly I swear you libertarians you teabaggers are anarchists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You refer to anarcho-capitalists, and they're not anarchists by any means, as actual anarchists are syndicalists/oppose all forms of hierarchy, infact, anarchism is explicitly anti-capitalism and anarchists are in favor of communal democracies, collective ownership, etc..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just thinking that with no regulations and no rules and anything goes survival of the fittest doggy dog world Rich rule it would be anarchy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe as defined in the movies, but actual anarchism has a very vivid history and meaning.
Click to expand...

reminds me of how Republicans or conservatives misuse the word fascism or socialism or communism


----------



## Socialist

sealybobo said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have no concept of what people do with their money, nor where anyone's moral compass really is ... Because they are dead set on spending other people's money.
> Thry simply assume that the rich don't care about anyone and don't contribute anything to society ... Because that is the way they are.
> 
> Furthermore ... They make the mistake of thinking we give a damn what their thieving ass has the say about anything.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> your grandfather made his fortune with in the system where is he paid taxes your father paid taxes now you want to come along and not pay taxes and change the rules now that your success even know you made it in a system where people pay their taxes in the system ran smoothly I swear you libertarians you teabaggers are anarchists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You refer to anarcho-capitalists, and they're not anarchists by any means, as actual anarchists are syndicalists/oppose all forms of hierarchy, infact, anarchism is explicitly anti-capitalism and anarchists are in favor of communal democracies, collective ownership, etc..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just thinking that with no regulations and no rules and anything goes survival of the fittest doggy dog world Rich rule it would be anarchy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe as defined in the movies, but actual anarchism has a very vivid history and meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> reminds me of how Republicans or conservatives misuse the word fascism or socialism or communism
Click to expand...

OH DEAR GOD, YES, Fuck, I spend more time explaining that Obama is not a fucking communist these days then I should.. People are so brainwashed in partisan hogwash and rush limbaugh, damn, I even have a link to a subreddit where people from europe/etc laugh at shit americans say, fuck, 99% of the posts on here would make it on there. I should get them to come over here so these rightwingers can talk to some actual people living in Norway/finland/Britain/denmark/etc..


----------



## BlackSand

Socialist said:


> I'm irritated, yes, when you and others consistently downplay billions of people in poverty for your protection of a few elites wealth.



You have no reason to think that people don't care about others just because they don't want you stealing their money.
What they do is up to them ... And whether or not they contribute more to the welfare of the billions than you do is something you cannot say.

So shut your thieving ass up ... Step up and put your crap in the pot to save the world ... And quit trying to assume who, or what, other people are because they don't want you stealing their money.

You are pathetic in thinking you are any better ... Or are in the least bit altruistic ... Just because you like spending other people's money.
Like I mentioned before ... Your moral compass is completely fucked beyond repair.
We don't have to fit your distorted assed dialog of the way you think things should be ... You are nothing but a wannabee thief.

.


----------



## Socialist

BlackSand said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm irritated, yes, when you and others consistently downplay billions of people in poverty for your protection of a few elites wealth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no reason to think that people don't care about others just because they don't want you stealing their money.
> What they do is up to them ... And whether or not they contribute more to the welfare of the billions than you do is something you cannot say.
> 
> So shut your thieving ass up ... Step up and put your crap in the pot to save the world ... And quit trying to assume who, or what, other people are because they don't want you stealing their money.
> 
> You are pathetic in thinking you are any better ... Or are in the least bit altruistic ... Just because you like spending other people's money.
> Like I mentioned before ... Your moral compass is completely fucked beyond repair.
> We don't have to fit your distorted assed dialog of the way you think things should be ... You are nothing but a wannabee thief.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

The circlejerk and sheer stupidity continues.


----------



## SAYIT

Socialist said:


> A debt based country will never be fixed, however, progressive taxation has been shown to alleviate inequality, give greater funding to state programs, etc, etc.. You can't honestly tell me the inequality in this world is justified?



I can't fix the world but US already employs a progressive tax system with the top 10% of earners carrying 70% of the federal income tax burden.  
So what would satisfy you? 80%? 90%? 110%?


----------



## SAYIT

sealybobo said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one right that leftists consider non-negotiable is THEIR right to decide what is best for you AND your money.
> 
> 
> 
> you don't make $1 and keep a dollar in this country you idiot. you have to pay your taxes. don't you understand this is how a government and the country operates?
Click to expand...


Not quite, Princess. If you earn less than $35,000/yr you pay no federal income tax. In effect, the rest of us carry your sorry ass. Now get the fuck out there and prosper ... we need more taxpayers!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Socialist said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> The glorious circlejerk continues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like a panty-raid ... Seems like yours are tied in a knot.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm irritated, yes, when you and others consistently downplay billions of people in poverty for your protection of a few elites wealth.
Click to expand...

 

*I'm irritated, yes, when you and others consistently downplay billions of people in poverty for your protection of a few elites wealth.*

These people wouldn't be poor if Bill Gates and Warren Buffett weren't so rich.
It's so obvious to me now. LOL!


----------



## The Rabbi

Socialist said:


> How much debt is the united states in right now?
> Good job trying to imply Greece's evil "socialism" and "taking other people's money" only applies to Greece.


Trying to compare US debt with Greek debt shows only that you don't understand what you're talking about.  The US can still service its debt.  Greece cannot.
Greece's socialism is solely responsible for its problems.  Low productivity, low business formation, arcane rules, high taxes leading to evasion, and resulting low growth all make for a sub par economy.
But hey, the Greeks get 2 weeks vacation a year!  And going forward they'll get 52 weeks vacation.  Because everyone will be out of work.
They voted for it, the fools.


----------



## The Rabbi

Greece is due to pay back several billion dollars on June 30th.  Without a deal they cannot.  They will default and then be kicked out of the Eurozone in July.  And I called it back in January.


----------



## JoeNormal

BlackSand said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Grexit I predicted back in January comes one step closer.  What did those assholes think?  They could stick their thumbs in Europeans' eyes and say fuck you but still continue to get bailout money?  I dont think so.
> Greece and creditors fail in last attempt to reach deal - Yahoo Finance
> 
> 
> 
> grease like the United States is going broke because the rich are not paying their fair share of taxes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found this hilarious cartoon detailing this issue..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could take everything the Top 1% has and it still wouldn't pay off our debt ... Keep on pretending you have any answers worth listening to.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

It takes 8.4 million dollars to enter the 1% club.  That's not average - that's the minimum wealth of the group.  In a country of 300 milllion people there are 3 million 1 percenters.  3 million x 8.4 million = 25.2 trillion dollars.  They have on average way more than 8.4 million dollars so yeah, you could take everything they own and have way more than you'd need to pay off the debt.  Nice talking point though.


----------



## sealybobo

JoeNormal said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Grexit I predicted back in January comes one step closer.  What did those assholes think?  They could stick their thumbs in Europeans' eyes and say fuck you but still continue to get bailout money?  I dont think so.
> Greece and creditors fail in last attempt to reach deal - Yahoo Finance
> 
> 
> 
> grease like the United States is going broke because the rich are not paying their fair share of taxes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found this hilarious cartoon detailing this issue..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could take everything the Top 1% has and it still wouldn't pay off our debt ... Keep on pretending you have any answers worth listening to.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It takes 8.4 million dollars to enter the 1% club.  That's not average - that's the minimum wealth of the group.  In a country of 300 milllion people there are 3 million 1 percenters.  3 million x 8.4 million = 25.2 trillion dollars.  They have on average way more than 8.4 million dollars so yeah, you could take everything they own and have way more than you'd need to pay off the debt.  Nice talking point though.
Click to expand...

and the Rich and Republicans haven't done one thing to lower the debt. all they have done is shifted the tax burden onto us. because if they lowered their taxes and the debt keeps rising it can only mean you are responsible for more of it than we were before


----------



## sealybobo

since 2000 all we have done is cut rich people's taxes. Who am I kidding since Reagan. so why aren't the job creators creating jobs?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

sealybobo said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Grexit I predicted back in January comes one step closer.  What did those assholes think?  They could stick their thumbs in Europeans' eyes and say fuck you but still continue to get bailout money?  I dont think so.
> Greece and creditors fail in last attempt to reach deal - Yahoo Finance
> 
> 
> 
> grease like the United States is going broke because the rich are not paying their fair share of taxes
Click to expand...


That's funny...wait, you were serious??


----------



## The Rabbi

JoeNormal said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Grexit I predicted back in January comes one step closer.  What did those assholes think?  They could stick their thumbs in Europeans' eyes and say fuck you but still continue to get bailout money?  I dont think so.
> Greece and creditors fail in last attempt to reach deal - Yahoo Finance
> 
> 
> 
> grease like the United States is going broke because the rich are not paying their fair share of taxes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found this hilarious cartoon detailing this issue..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could take everything the Top 1% has and it still wouldn't pay off our debt ... Keep on pretending you have any answers worth listening to.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It takes 8.4 million dollars to enter the 1% club.  That's not average - that's the minimum wealth of the group.  In a country of 300 milllion people there are 3 million 1 percenters.  3 million x 8.4 million = 25.2 trillion dollars.  They have on average way more than 8.4 million dollars so yeah, you could take everything they own and have way more than you'd need to pay off the debt.  Nice talking point though.
Click to expand...

You clearly do not know what you are talking about.


----------



## The Rabbi

sealybobo said:


> JoeNormal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Grexit I predicted back in January comes one step closer.  What did those assholes think?  They could stick their thumbs in Europeans' eyes and say fuck you but still continue to get bailout money?  I dont think so.
> Greece and creditors fail in last attempt to reach deal - Yahoo Finance
> 
> 
> 
> grease like the United States is going broke because the rich are not paying their fair share of taxes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found this hilarious cartoon detailing this issue..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could take everything the Top 1% has and it still wouldn't pay off our debt ... Keep on pretending you have any answers worth listening to.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It takes 8.4 million dollars to enter the 1% club.  That's not average - that's the minimum wealth of the group.  In a country of 300 milllion people there are 3 million 1 percenters.  3 million x 8.4 million = 25.2 trillion dollars.  They have on average way more than 8.4 million dollars so yeah, you could take everything they own and have way more than you'd need to pay off the debt.  Nice talking point though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and the Rich and Republicans haven't done one thing to lower the debt. all they have done is shifted the tax burden onto us. because if they lowered their taxes and the debt keeps rising it can only mean you are responsible for more of it than we were before
Click to expand...

The bottom 47% get more back in tax refunds than they pay in.  Dont you know that?


----------



## The Rabbi

sealybobo said:


> since 2000 all we have done is cut rich people's taxes. Who am I kidding since Reagan. so why aren't the job creators creating jobs?


Yes we have the same number of people working today as when Reagan was in office 35 years ago.  Right?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

sealybobo said:


> since 2000 all we have done is cut rich people's taxes. Who am I kidding since Reagan. so why aren't the job creators creating jobs?


 
*since 2000 all we have done is cut rich people's taxes. Who am I kidding since Reagan.*

When Reagan left office, the top rate was 28%.
I know you failed math, but trust me, 39.6% is larger than 28%.


----------



## Socialist

Toddsterpatriot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> since 2000 all we have done is cut rich people's taxes. Who am I kidding since Reagan. so why aren't the job creators creating jobs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *since 2000 all we have done is cut rich people's taxes. Who am I kidding since Reagan.*
> 
> When Reagan left office, the top rate was 28%.
> I know you failed math, but trust me, 39.6% is larger than 28%.
Click to expand...

Loopholes, corporations not paying taxes, off shore havens...


----------



## sealybobo

Toddsterpatriot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> since 2000 all we have done is cut rich people's taxes. Who am I kidding since Reagan. so why aren't the job creators creating jobs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *since 2000 all we have done is cut rich people's taxes. Who am I kidding since Reagan.*
> 
> When Reagan left office, the top rate was 28%.
> I know you failed math, but trust me, 39.6% is larger than 28%.
Click to expand...

who raise their taxes? I know Bush got in trouble for no new taxes so it could have been him could have sworn Clinton cut corporate taxes and Bush certainly did. so good I'm glad they're paying their fair share but don't forget the loopholes


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Socialist said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> since 2000 all we have done is cut rich people's taxes. Who am I kidding since Reagan. so why aren't the job creators creating jobs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *since 2000 all we have done is cut rich people's taxes. Who am I kidding since Reagan.*
> 
> When Reagan left office, the top rate was 28%.
> I know you failed math, but trust me, 39.6% is larger than 28%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Loopholes, corporations not paying taxes, off shore havens...
Click to expand...

 
Off shore havens? Are you telling me that people arrange their affairs to minimize their tax liabilities? Are you serious? Liberals have been whining for decades that the opposite is true.


----------



## sealybobo

and besides you Republicans the other day all admitted corporations pay zero taxes and then tried to say it was the Democrats who passed those tax breaks to the corporation intellectually dishonest


----------



## sealybobo

Socialist said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> since 2000 all we have done is cut rich people's taxes. Who am I kidding since Reagan. so why aren't the job creators creating jobs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *since 2000 all we have done is cut rich people's taxes. Who am I kidding since Reagan.*
> 
> When Reagan left office, the top rate was 28%.
> I know you failed math, but trust me, 39.6% is larger than 28%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Loopholes, corporations not paying taxes, off shore havens...
Click to expand...

you must love arguing with the unconvincable.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

sealybobo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> since 2000 all we have done is cut rich people's taxes. Who am I kidding since Reagan. so why aren't the job creators creating jobs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *since 2000 all we have done is cut rich people's taxes. Who am I kidding since Reagan.*
> 
> When Reagan left office, the top rate was 28%.
> I know you failed math, but trust me, 39.6% is larger than 28%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who raise their taxes? I know Bush got in trouble for no new taxes so it could have been him could have sworn Clinton cut corporate taxes and Bush certainly did. so good I'm glad they're paying their fair share but don't forget the loopholes
Click to expand...

 
*who raise their taxes?*

Well, it's very complicated and based on your low IQ, I'm not sure I could dumb down the explanation enough for a moron like you to understand.

*could have sworn Clinton cut corporate taxes and Bush certainly did*

Wrong on both counts. Idiot.


----------



## Socialist

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> since 2000 all we have done is cut rich people's taxes. Who am I kidding since Reagan. so why aren't the job creators creating jobs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *since 2000 all we have done is cut rich people's taxes. Who am I kidding since Reagan.*
> 
> When Reagan left office, the top rate was 28%.
> I know you failed math, but trust me, 39.6% is larger than 28%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Loopholes, corporations not paying taxes, off shore havens...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Off shore havens? Are you telling me that people arrange their affairs to minimize their tax liabilities? Are you serious? Liberals have been whining for decades that the opposite is true.
Click to expand...

"Minimize tax liabilities" Billy, just give me lower taxes and it'll trickle down, I promise!


----------



## Socialist

Toddsterpatriot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> since 2000 all we have done is cut rich people's taxes. Who am I kidding since Reagan. so why aren't the job creators creating jobs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *since 2000 all we have done is cut rich people's taxes. Who am I kidding since Reagan.*
> 
> When Reagan left office, the top rate was 28%.
> I know you failed math, but trust me, 39.6% is larger than 28%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who raise their taxes? I know Bush got in trouble for no new taxes so it could have been him could have sworn Clinton cut corporate taxes and Bush certainly did. so good I'm glad they're paying their fair share but don't forget the loopholes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *who raise their taxes?*
> 
> Well, it's very complicated and based on your low IQ, I'm not sure I could dumb down the explanation enough for a moron like you to understand.
> 
> *could have sworn Clinton cut corporate taxes and Bush certainly did*
> 
> Wrong on both counts. Idiot.
Click to expand...

GAO U.S. corporations pay average effective tax rate of 12.6 - Jul. 1 2013
I don't care what party does what.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Socialist said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> since 2000 all we have done is cut rich people's taxes. Who am I kidding since Reagan. so why aren't the job creators creating jobs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *since 2000 all we have done is cut rich people's taxes. Who am I kidding since Reagan.*
> 
> When Reagan left office, the top rate was 28%.
> I know you failed math, but trust me, 39.6% is larger than 28%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Loopholes, corporations not paying taxes, off shore havens...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Off shore havens? Are you telling me that people arrange their affairs to minimize their tax liabilities? Are you serious? Liberals have been whining for decades that the opposite is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Minimize tax liabilities" Billy, just give me lower taxes and it'll trickle down, I promise!
Click to expand...

 
Hike taxes on the rich and corporations, they'll just line up to pay more, I promise.


----------



## Socialist

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> since 2000 all we have done is cut rich people's taxes. Who am I kidding since Reagan. so why aren't the job creators creating jobs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *since 2000 all we have done is cut rich people's taxes. Who am I kidding since Reagan.*
> 
> When Reagan left office, the top rate was 28%.
> I know you failed math, but trust me, 39.6% is larger than 28%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Loopholes, corporations not paying taxes, off shore havens...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Off shore havens? Are you telling me that people arrange their affairs to minimize their tax liabilities? Are you serious? Liberals have been whining for decades that the opposite is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Minimize tax liabilities" Billy, just give me lower taxes and it'll trickle down, I promise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hike taxes on the rich and corporations, they'll just line up to pay more, I promise.
Click to expand...

The truth about what corporations actually pay in taxes is extremely low and nothing like the bullshit you're spewing, here, read up on some solutions, trust me, lower taxes does not equal benefits for working people, if you're seriously trying to defend trickle down economics, you're delusional and insane. 
Annual income of richest 100 people enough to end global poverty four times over Oxfam International
"
Hobbs said: “We need a global new deal to reverse decades of increasing inequality. As a first step world leaders should formally commit themselves to reducing inequality to the levels seen in 1990.

“From tax havens to weak employment laws, the richest benefit from a global economic system which is rigged in their favour. It is time our leaders reformed the system so that it works in the interests of the whole of humanity rather than a global elite.”

Closing tax havens – which hold as much as $32 trillion or a third of all global wealth – could yield an additional $189bn in additional tax revenues. In addition to a tax haven crackdown, elements of a global new deal could include:


a reversal of the trend towards more regressive forms of taxation;
a global minimum corporation tax rate;
measures to boost wages compared with returns available to capital;
"


----------



## sealybobo

Socialist said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> since 2000 all we have done is cut rich people's taxes. Who am I kidding since Reagan. so why aren't the job creators creating jobs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *since 2000 all we have done is cut rich people's taxes. Who am I kidding since Reagan.*
> 
> When Reagan left office, the top rate was 28%.
> I know you failed math, but trust me, 39.6% is larger than 28%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who raise their taxes? I know Bush got in trouble for no new taxes so it could have been him could have sworn Clinton cut corporate taxes and Bush certainly did. so good I'm glad they're paying their fair share but don't forget the loopholes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *who raise their taxes?*
> 
> Well, it's very complicated and based on your low IQ, I'm not sure I could dumb down the explanation enough for a moron like you to understand.
> 
> *could have sworn Clinton cut corporate taxes and Bush certainly did*
> 
> Wrong on both counts. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GAO U.S. corporations pay average effective tax rate of 12.6 - Jul. 1 2013
> I don't care what party does what.
Click to expand...




Toddsterpatriot said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> since 2000 all we have done is cut rich people's taxes. Who am I kidding since Reagan. so why aren't the job creators creating jobs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *since 2000 all we have done is cut rich people's taxes. Who am I kidding since Reagan.*
> 
> When Reagan left office, the top rate was 28%.
> I know you failed math, but trust me, 39.6% is larger than 28%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Loopholes, corporations not paying taxes, off shore havens...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Off shore havens? Are you telling me that people arrange their affairs to minimize their tax liabilities? Are you serious? Liberals have been whining for decades that the opposite is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Minimize tax liabilities" Billy, just give me lower taxes and it'll trickle down, I promise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hike taxes on the rich and corporations, they'll just line up to pay more, I promise.
Click to expand...

they have no choice there in our country don't make me go Hugo Chavez on them


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Socialist said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *since 2000 all we have done is cut rich people's taxes. Who am I kidding since Reagan.*
> 
> When Reagan left office, the top rate was 28%.
> I know you failed math, but trust me, 39.6% is larger than 28%.
> 
> 
> 
> Loopholes, corporations not paying taxes, off shore havens...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Off shore havens? Are you telling me that people arrange their affairs to minimize their tax liabilities? Are you serious? Liberals have been whining for decades that the opposite is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Minimize tax liabilities" Billy, just give me lower taxes and it'll trickle down, I promise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hike taxes on the rich and corporations, they'll just line up to pay more, I promise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth about what corporations actually pay in taxes is extremely low and nothing like the bullshit you're spewing, here, read up on some solutions, trust me, lower taxes does not equal benefits for working people, if you're seriously trying to defend trickle down economics, you're delusional and insane.
> Annual income of richest 100 people enough to end global poverty four times over Oxfam International
> "
> Hobbs said: “We need a global new deal to reverse decades of increasing inequality. As a first step world leaders should formally commit themselves to reducing inequality to the levels seen in 1990.
> 
> “From tax havens to weak employment laws, the richest benefit from a global economic system which is rigged in their favour. It is time our leaders reformed the system so that it works in the interests of the whole of humanity rather than a global elite.”
> 
> Closing tax havens – which hold as much as $32 trillion or a third of all global wealth – could yield an additional $189bn in additional tax revenues. In addition to a tax haven crackdown, elements of a global new deal could include:
> 
> 
> a reversal of the trend towards more regressive forms of taxation;
> a global minimum corporation tax rate;
> measures to boost wages compared with returns available to capital;
> "
Click to expand...

 
*The truth about what corporations actually pay in taxes is extremely low and nothing like the bullshit you're spewing*

My comments were about taxes on rich people, not corporations.
Try reading for comprehension.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

sealybobo said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> since 2000 all we have done is cut rich people's taxes. Who am I kidding since Reagan. so why aren't the job creators creating jobs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *since 2000 all we have done is cut rich people's taxes. Who am I kidding since Reagan.*
> 
> When Reagan left office, the top rate was 28%.
> I know you failed math, but trust me, 39.6% is larger than 28%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who raise their taxes? I know Bush got in trouble for no new taxes so it could have been him could have sworn Clinton cut corporate taxes and Bush certainly did. so good I'm glad they're paying their fair share but don't forget the loopholes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *who raise their taxes?*
> 
> Well, it's very complicated and based on your low IQ, I'm not sure I could dumb down the explanation enough for a moron like you to understand.
> 
> *could have sworn Clinton cut corporate taxes and Bush certainly did*
> 
> Wrong on both counts. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GAO U.S. corporations pay average effective tax rate of 12.6 - Jul. 1 2013
> I don't care what party does what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *since 2000 all we have done is cut rich people's taxes. Who am I kidding since Reagan.*
> 
> When Reagan left office, the top rate was 28%.
> I know you failed math, but trust me, 39.6% is larger than 28%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Loopholes, corporations not paying taxes, off shore havens...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Off shore havens? Are you telling me that people arrange their affairs to minimize their tax liabilities? Are you serious? Liberals have been whining for decades that the opposite is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Minimize tax liabilities" Billy, just give me lower taxes and it'll trickle down, I promise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hike taxes on the rich and corporations, they'll just line up to pay more, I promise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have no choice there in our country don't make me go Hugo Chavez on them
Click to expand...

* 
don't make me go Hugo Chavez on them*

You mean you'll tank the economy so much that we can't get toilet paper?
Yet another socialist success story. LOL!


----------



## Socialist

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loopholes, corporations not paying taxes, off shore havens...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off shore havens? Are you telling me that people arrange their affairs to minimize their tax liabilities? Are you serious? Liberals have been whining for decades that the opposite is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Minimize tax liabilities" Billy, just give me lower taxes and it'll trickle down, I promise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hike taxes on the rich and corporations, they'll just line up to pay more, I promise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth about what corporations actually pay in taxes is extremely low and nothing like the bullshit you're spewing, here, read up on some solutions, trust me, lower taxes does not equal benefits for working people, if you're seriously trying to defend trickle down economics, you're delusional and insane.
> Annual income of richest 100 people enough to end global poverty four times over Oxfam International
> "
> Hobbs said: “We need a global new deal to reverse decades of increasing inequality. As a first step world leaders should formally commit themselves to reducing inequality to the levels seen in 1990.
> 
> “From tax havens to weak employment laws, the richest benefit from a global economic system which is rigged in their favour. It is time our leaders reformed the system so that it works in the interests of the whole of humanity rather than a global elite.”
> 
> Closing tax havens – which hold as much as $32 trillion or a third of all global wealth – could yield an additional $189bn in additional tax revenues. In addition to a tax haven crackdown, elements of a global new deal could include:
> 
> 
> a reversal of the trend towards more regressive forms of taxation;
> a global minimum corporation tax rate;
> measures to boost wages compared with returns available to capital;
> "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The truth about what corporations actually pay in taxes is extremely low and nothing like the bullshit you're spewing*
> 
> My comments were about taxes on rich people, not corporations.
> Try reading for comprehension.
Click to expand...

http://takingnote.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/11/24/its-good-to-be-rich-you-get-a-lower-tax-rate/?_r=0
Poor Families Pay Double The State And Local Tax Rate As The Rich Study
Warren Buffett says the super-rich pay lower tax rates than others PolitiFact


----------



## sealybobo

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loopholes, corporations not paying taxes, off shore havens...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off shore havens? Are you telling me that people arrange their affairs to minimize their tax liabilities? Are you serious? Liberals have been whining for decades that the opposite is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Minimize tax liabilities" Billy, just give me lower taxes and it'll trickle down, I promise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hike taxes on the rich and corporations, they'll just line up to pay more, I promise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth about what corporations actually pay in taxes is extremely low and nothing like the bullshit you're spewing, here, read up on some solutions, trust me, lower taxes does not equal benefits for working people, if you're seriously trying to defend trickle down economics, you're delusional and insane.
> Annual income of richest 100 people enough to end global poverty four times over Oxfam International
> "
> Hobbs said: “We need a global new deal to reverse decades of increasing inequality. As a first step world leaders should formally commit themselves to reducing inequality to the levels seen in 1990.
> 
> “From tax havens to weak employment laws, the richest benefit from a global economic system which is rigged in their favour. It is time our leaders reformed the system so that it works in the interests of the whole of humanity rather than a global elite.”
> 
> Closing tax havens – which hold as much as $32 trillion or a third of all global wealth – could yield an additional $189bn in additional tax revenues. In addition to a tax haven crackdown, elements of a global new deal could include:
> 
> 
> a reversal of the trend towards more regressive forms of taxation;
> a global minimum corporation tax rate;
> measures to boost wages compared with returns available to capital;
> "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The truth about what corporations actually pay in taxes is extremely low and nothing like the bullshit you're spewing*
> 
> My comments were about taxes on rich people, not corporations.
> Try reading for comprehension.
Click to expand...

all rich people are incorporated dummy


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

sealybobo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off shore havens? Are you telling me that people arrange their affairs to minimize their tax liabilities? Are you serious? Liberals have been whining for decades that the opposite is true.
> 
> 
> 
> "Minimize tax liabilities" Billy, just give me lower taxes and it'll trickle down, I promise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hike taxes on the rich and corporations, they'll just line up to pay more, I promise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth about what corporations actually pay in taxes is extremely low and nothing like the bullshit you're spewing, here, read up on some solutions, trust me, lower taxes does not equal benefits for working people, if you're seriously trying to defend trickle down economics, you're delusional and insane.
> Annual income of richest 100 people enough to end global poverty four times over Oxfam International
> "
> Hobbs said: “We need a global new deal to reverse decades of increasing inequality. As a first step world leaders should formally commit themselves to reducing inequality to the levels seen in 1990.
> 
> “From tax havens to weak employment laws, the richest benefit from a global economic system which is rigged in their favour. It is time our leaders reformed the system so that it works in the interests of the whole of humanity rather than a global elite.”
> 
> Closing tax havens – which hold as much as $32 trillion or a third of all global wealth – could yield an additional $189bn in additional tax revenues. In addition to a tax haven crackdown, elements of a global new deal could include:
> 
> 
> a reversal of the trend towards more regressive forms of taxation;
> a global minimum corporation tax rate;
> measures to boost wages compared with returns available to capital;
> "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The truth about what corporations actually pay in taxes is extremely low and nothing like the bullshit you're spewing*
> 
> My comments were about taxes on rich people, not corporations.
> Try reading for comprehension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all rich people are incorporated dummy
Click to expand...

 
I don't know what's dumber, you or the gum on the bottom of my shoe.
It's a close call.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Socialist said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off shore havens? Are you telling me that people arrange their affairs to minimize their tax liabilities? Are you serious? Liberals have been whining for decades that the opposite is true.
> 
> 
> 
> "Minimize tax liabilities" Billy, just give me lower taxes and it'll trickle down, I promise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hike taxes on the rich and corporations, they'll just line up to pay more, I promise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth about what corporations actually pay in taxes is extremely low and nothing like the bullshit you're spewing, here, read up on some solutions, trust me, lower taxes does not equal benefits for working people, if you're seriously trying to defend trickle down economics, you're delusional and insane.
> Annual income of richest 100 people enough to end global poverty four times over Oxfam International
> "
> Hobbs said: “We need a global new deal to reverse decades of increasing inequality. As a first step world leaders should formally commit themselves to reducing inequality to the levels seen in 1990.
> 
> “From tax havens to weak employment laws, the richest benefit from a global economic system which is rigged in their favour. It is time our leaders reformed the system so that it works in the interests of the whole of humanity rather than a global elite.”
> 
> Closing tax havens – which hold as much as $32 trillion or a third of all global wealth – could yield an additional $189bn in additional tax revenues. In addition to a tax haven crackdown, elements of a global new deal could include:
> 
> 
> a reversal of the trend towards more regressive forms of taxation;
> a global minimum corporation tax rate;
> measures to boost wages compared with returns available to capital;
> "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The truth about what corporations actually pay in taxes is extremely low and nothing like the bullshit you're spewing*
> 
> My comments were about taxes on rich people, not corporations.
> Try reading for comprehension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://takingnote.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/11/24/its-good-to-be-rich-you-get-a-lower-tax-rate/?_r=0
> Poor Families Pay Double The State And Local Tax Rate As The Rich Study
> Warren Buffett says the super-rich pay lower tax rates than others PolitiFact
Click to expand...

 
No you don't.
No they don't.
Warren is wrong.

Thanks for the moronic links that have nothing to do with my earlier comments.


----------



## Socialist

Toddsterpatriot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *since 2000 all we have done is cut rich people's taxes. Who am I kidding since Reagan.*
> 
> When Reagan left office, the top rate was 28%.
> I know you failed math, but trust me, 39.6% is larger than 28%.
> 
> 
> 
> who raise their taxes? I know Bush got in trouble for no new taxes so it could have been him could have sworn Clinton cut corporate taxes and Bush certainly did. so good I'm glad they're paying their fair share but don't forget the loopholes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *who raise their taxes?*
> 
> Well, it's very complicated and based on your low IQ, I'm not sure I could dumb down the explanation enough for a moron like you to understand.
> 
> *could have sworn Clinton cut corporate taxes and Bush certainly did*
> 
> Wrong on both counts. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GAO U.S. corporations pay average effective tax rate of 12.6 - Jul. 1 2013
> I don't care what party does what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loopholes, corporations not paying taxes, off shore havens...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Off shore havens? Are you telling me that people arrange their affairs to minimize their tax liabilities? Are you serious? Liberals have been whining for decades that the opposite is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Minimize tax liabilities" Billy, just give me lower taxes and it'll trickle down, I promise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hike taxes on the rich and corporations, they'll just line up to pay more, I promise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have no choice there in our country don't make me go Hugo Chavez on them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> don't make me go Hugo Chavez on them*
> 
> You mean you'll tank the economy so much that we can't get toilet paper?
> Yet another socialist success story. LOL!
Click to expand...

Oh jesus christ, are you really that blind? The achievements of hugo are evident, all Hugo did was take oil profits and invest them into social programs, unlike what the venezuelan leadership was doing previously, (Keeping the oil money for the upper classes) the economy there would have tanked either way with the oil prices. Now, poverty is reduced, healthcare is better for the majority, people aren't starving..


Toddsterpatriot said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Minimize tax liabilities" Billy, just give me lower taxes and it'll trickle down, I promise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hike taxes on the rich and corporations, they'll just line up to pay more, I promise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth about what corporations actually pay in taxes is extremely low and nothing like the bullshit you're spewing, here, read up on some solutions, trust me, lower taxes does not equal benefits for working people, if you're seriously trying to defend trickle down economics, you're delusional and insane.
> Annual income of richest 100 people enough to end global poverty four times over Oxfam International
> "
> Hobbs said: “We need a global new deal to reverse decades of increasing inequality. As a first step world leaders should formally commit themselves to reducing inequality to the levels seen in 1990.
> 
> “From tax havens to weak employment laws, the richest benefit from a global economic system which is rigged in their favour. It is time our leaders reformed the system so that it works in the interests of the whole of humanity rather than a global elite.”
> 
> Closing tax havens – which hold as much as $32 trillion or a third of all global wealth – could yield an additional $189bn in additional tax revenues. In addition to a tax haven crackdown, elements of a global new deal could include:
> 
> 
> a reversal of the trend towards more regressive forms of taxation;
> a global minimum corporation tax rate;
> measures to boost wages compared with returns available to capital;
> "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The truth about what corporations actually pay in taxes is extremely low and nothing like the bullshit you're spewing*
> 
> My comments were about taxes on rich people, not corporations.
> Try reading for comprehension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://takingnote.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/11/24/its-good-to-be-rich-you-get-a-lower-tax-rate/?_r=0
> Poor Families Pay Double The State And Local Tax Rate As The Rich Study
> Warren Buffett says the super-rich pay lower tax rates than others PolitiFact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you don't.
> No they don't.
> Warren is wrong.
> 
> Thanks for the moronic links that have nothing to do with my earlier comments.
Click to expand...

Facts scare you, don't they? Well, regarding your earlier comments, which one are you talking about?


----------



## sealybobo

Toddsterpatriot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *since 2000 all we have done is cut rich people's taxes. Who am I kidding since Reagan.*
> 
> When Reagan left office, the top rate was 28%.
> I know you failed math, but trust me, 39.6% is larger than 28%.
> 
> 
> 
> who raise their taxes? I know Bush got in trouble for no new taxes so it could have been him could have sworn Clinton cut corporate taxes and Bush certainly did. so good I'm glad they're paying their fair share but don't forget the loopholes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *who raise their taxes?*
> 
> Well, it's very complicated and based on your low IQ, I'm not sure I could dumb down the explanation enough for a moron like you to understand.
> 
> *could have sworn Clinton cut corporate taxes and Bush certainly did*
> 
> Wrong on both counts. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GAO U.S. corporations pay average effective tax rate of 12.6 - Jul. 1 2013
> I don't care what party does what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loopholes, corporations not paying taxes, off shore havens...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Off shore havens? Are you telling me that people arrange their affairs to minimize their tax liabilities? Are you serious? Liberals have been whining for decades that the opposite is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Minimize tax liabilities" Billy, just give me lower taxes and it'll trickle down, I promise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hike taxes on the rich and corporations, they'll just line up to pay more, I promise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have no choice there in our country don't make me go Hugo Chavez on them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> don't make me go Hugo Chavez on them*
> 
> You mean you'll tank the economy so much that we can't get toilet paper?
> Yet another socialist success story. LOL!
Click to expand...

well when you have the Bush regime trying to murder you and take your economy into the s****** is it any wonder? My point was Venesuelian companies or any corporation that got too powerful and greedy he just took their s*** over and threw them out of the country.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Socialist said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> who raise their taxes? I know Bush got in trouble for no new taxes so it could have been him could have sworn Clinton cut corporate taxes and Bush certainly did. so good I'm glad they're paying their fair share but don't forget the loopholes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *who raise their taxes?*
> 
> Well, it's very complicated and based on your low IQ, I'm not sure I could dumb down the explanation enough for a moron like you to understand.
> 
> *could have sworn Clinton cut corporate taxes and Bush certainly did*
> 
> Wrong on both counts. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GAO U.S. corporations pay average effective tax rate of 12.6 - Jul. 1 2013
> I don't care what party does what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off shore havens? Are you telling me that people arrange their affairs to minimize their tax liabilities? Are you serious? Liberals have been whining for decades that the opposite is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Minimize tax liabilities" Billy, just give me lower taxes and it'll trickle down, I promise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hike taxes on the rich and corporations, they'll just line up to pay more, I promise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have no choice there in our country don't make me go Hugo Chavez on them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> don't make me go Hugo Chavez on them*
> 
> You mean you'll tank the economy so much that we can't get toilet paper?
> Yet another socialist success story. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh jesus christ, are you really that blind? The achievements of hugo are evident, all Hugo did was take oil profits and invest them into social programs, unlike what the venezuelan leadership was doing previously, (Keeping the oil money for the upper classes) the economy there would have tanked either way with the oil prices. Now, poverty is reduced, healthcare is better for the majority, people aren't starving..
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hike taxes on the rich and corporations, they'll just line up to pay more, I promise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth about what corporations actually pay in taxes is extremely low and nothing like the bullshit you're spewing, here, read up on some solutions, trust me, lower taxes does not equal benefits for working people, if you're seriously trying to defend trickle down economics, you're delusional and insane.
> Annual income of richest 100 people enough to end global poverty four times over Oxfam International
> "
> Hobbs said: “We need a global new deal to reverse decades of increasing inequality. As a first step world leaders should formally commit themselves to reducing inequality to the levels seen in 1990.
> 
> “From tax havens to weak employment laws, the richest benefit from a global economic system which is rigged in their favour. It is time our leaders reformed the system so that it works in the interests of the whole of humanity rather than a global elite.”
> 
> Closing tax havens – which hold as much as $32 trillion or a third of all global wealth – could yield an additional $189bn in additional tax revenues. In addition to a tax haven crackdown, elements of a global new deal could include:
> 
> 
> a reversal of the trend towards more regressive forms of taxation;
> a global minimum corporation tax rate;
> measures to boost wages compared with returns available to capital;
> "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The truth about what corporations actually pay in taxes is extremely low and nothing like the bullshit you're spewing*
> 
> My comments were about taxes on rich people, not corporations.
> Try reading for comprehension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://takingnote.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/11/24/its-good-to-be-rich-you-get-a-lower-tax-rate/?_r=0
> Poor Families Pay Double The State And Local Tax Rate As The Rich Study
> Warren Buffett says the super-rich pay lower tax rates than others PolitiFact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you don't.
> No they don't.
> Warren is wrong.
> 
> Thanks for the moronic links that have nothing to do with my earlier comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts scare you, don't they? Well, regarding your earlier comments, which one are you talking about?
Click to expand...

* 
The achievements of hugo are evident,*

Price controls and scarcity force Venezuelans to turn to the black market for milk and toilet paper

It is ironically because of those government-imposed fair prices that the goods often aren’t available at supermarkets at fair prices as it’s simply not profitable to import them. This is thanks to economic policies dating back more than a decade.

Price controls and scarcity force Venezuelans to turn to the black market for milk and toilet paper Global Development Professionals Network The Guardian


----------



## Socialist

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *who raise their taxes?*
> 
> Well, it's very complicated and based on your low IQ, I'm not sure I could dumb down the explanation enough for a moron like you to understand.
> 
> *could have sworn Clinton cut corporate taxes and Bush certainly did*
> 
> Wrong on both counts. Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> GAO U.S. corporations pay average effective tax rate of 12.6 - Jul. 1 2013
> I don't care what party does what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Minimize tax liabilities" Billy, just give me lower taxes and it'll trickle down, I promise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hike taxes on the rich and corporations, they'll just line up to pay more, I promise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have no choice there in our country don't make me go Hugo Chavez on them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> don't make me go Hugo Chavez on them*
> 
> You mean you'll tank the economy so much that we can't get toilet paper?
> Yet another socialist success story. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh jesus christ, are you really that blind? The achievements of hugo are evident, all Hugo did was take oil profits and invest them into social programs, unlike what the venezuelan leadership was doing previously, (Keeping the oil money for the upper classes) the economy there would have tanked either way with the oil prices. Now, poverty is reduced, healthcare is better for the majority, people aren't starving..
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth about what corporations actually pay in taxes is extremely low and nothing like the bullshit you're spewing, here, read up on some solutions, trust me, lower taxes does not equal benefits for working people, if you're seriously trying to defend trickle down economics, you're delusional and insane.
> Annual income of richest 100 people enough to end global poverty four times over Oxfam International
> "
> Hobbs said: “We need a global new deal to reverse decades of increasing inequality. As a first step world leaders should formally commit themselves to reducing inequality to the levels seen in 1990.
> 
> “From tax havens to weak employment laws, the richest benefit from a global economic system which is rigged in their favour. It is time our leaders reformed the system so that it works in the interests of the whole of humanity rather than a global elite.”
> 
> Closing tax havens – which hold as much as $32 trillion or a third of all global wealth – could yield an additional $189bn in additional tax revenues. In addition to a tax haven crackdown, elements of a global new deal could include:
> 
> 
> a reversal of the trend towards more regressive forms of taxation;
> a global minimum corporation tax rate;
> measures to boost wages compared with returns available to capital;
> "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The truth about what corporations actually pay in taxes is extremely low and nothing like the bullshit you're spewing*
> 
> My comments were about taxes on rich people, not corporations.
> Try reading for comprehension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://takingnote.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/11/24/its-good-to-be-rich-you-get-a-lower-tax-rate/?_r=0
> Poor Families Pay Double The State And Local Tax Rate As The Rich Study
> Warren Buffett says the super-rich pay lower tax rates than others PolitiFact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you don't.
> No they don't.
> Warren is wrong.
> 
> Thanks for the moronic links that have nothing to do with my earlier comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts scare you, don't they? Well, regarding your earlier comments, which one are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> The achievements of hugo are evident,*
> 
> Price controls and scarcity force Venezuelans to turn to the black market for milk and toilet paper
> 
> It is ironically because of those government-imposed fair prices that the goods often aren’t available at supermarkets at fair prices as it’s simply not profitable to import them. This is thanks to economic policies dating back more than a decade.
> 
> Price controls and scarcity force Venezuelans to turn to the black market for milk and toilet paper Global Development Professionals Network The Guardian
Click to expand...

The Achievements of Hugo Chavez CounterPunch Tells the Facts Names the Names


----------



## Socialist

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *who raise their taxes?*
> 
> Well, it's very complicated and based on your low IQ, I'm not sure I could dumb down the explanation enough for a moron like you to understand.
> 
> *could have sworn Clinton cut corporate taxes and Bush certainly did*
> 
> Wrong on both counts. Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> GAO U.S. corporations pay average effective tax rate of 12.6 - Jul. 1 2013
> I don't care what party does what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Minimize tax liabilities" Billy, just give me lower taxes and it'll trickle down, I promise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hike taxes on the rich and corporations, they'll just line up to pay more, I promise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have no choice there in our country don't make me go Hugo Chavez on them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> don't make me go Hugo Chavez on them*
> 
> You mean you'll tank the economy so much that we can't get toilet paper?
> Yet another socialist success story. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh jesus christ, are you really that blind? The achievements of hugo are evident, all Hugo did was take oil profits and invest them into social programs, unlike what the venezuelan leadership was doing previously, (Keeping the oil money for the upper classes) the economy there would have tanked either way with the oil prices. Now, poverty is reduced, healthcare is better for the majority, people aren't starving..
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth about what corporations actually pay in taxes is extremely low and nothing like the bullshit you're spewing, here, read up on some solutions, trust me, lower taxes does not equal benefits for working people, if you're seriously trying to defend trickle down economics, you're delusional and insane.
> Annual income of richest 100 people enough to end global poverty four times over Oxfam International
> "
> Hobbs said: “We need a global new deal to reverse decades of increasing inequality. As a first step world leaders should formally commit themselves to reducing inequality to the levels seen in 1990.
> 
> “From tax havens to weak employment laws, the richest benefit from a global economic system which is rigged in their favour. It is time our leaders reformed the system so that it works in the interests of the whole of humanity rather than a global elite.”
> 
> Closing tax havens – which hold as much as $32 trillion or a third of all global wealth – could yield an additional $189bn in additional tax revenues. In addition to a tax haven crackdown, elements of a global new deal could include:
> 
> 
> a reversal of the trend towards more regressive forms of taxation;
> a global minimum corporation tax rate;
> measures to boost wages compared with returns available to capital;
> "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The truth about what corporations actually pay in taxes is extremely low and nothing like the bullshit you're spewing*
> 
> My comments were about taxes on rich people, not corporations.
> Try reading for comprehension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://takingnote.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/11/24/its-good-to-be-rich-you-get-a-lower-tax-rate/?_r=0
> Poor Families Pay Double The State And Local Tax Rate As The Rich Study
> Warren Buffett says the super-rich pay lower tax rates than others PolitiFact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you don't.
> No they don't.
> Warren is wrong.
> 
> Thanks for the moronic links that have nothing to do with my earlier comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts scare you, don't they? Well, regarding your earlier comments, which one are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> The achievements of hugo are evident,*
> 
> Price controls and scarcity force Venezuelans to turn to the black market for milk and toilet paper
> 
> It is ironically because of those government-imposed fair prices that the goods often aren’t available at supermarkets at fair prices as it’s simply not profitable to import them. This is thanks to economic policies dating back more than a decade.
> 
> Price controls and scarcity force Venezuelans to turn to the black market for milk and toilet paper Global Development Professionals Network The Guardian
Click to expand...

Sorry that facts scare you by the way:
"Actually, venezuela has doubled the amount of cereals it produces in just 10 years, as have milk, eggs and pork. Child malnutrition has dropped by 2/3 in 10 years, too. So, are there food shortages? Look at this anti-Chavez blogger's post. He shows that food shortages mean the most popular mayonnaise is gone, but there are clearly 4 or 5 other brands still available. Again, white sugar is gone but there is plenty of brown left. Only one brand of powdered milk is left. The reason for this is Chavez instituted price-controls and gave people jobs, increasing their purchasing power. This meant for the first time in their lives, ordinary people can afford dairy produce. If you think about the logic behind this, you can find out a lot about how the media see ordinary people. In the 1990s when children were dying from malnutrition, there were no stories of food shortages, but now that rich people like themselves can't find Kraft mayonnaise and have to settle for Hellmans, that is a shortage."


----------



## sealybobo

Socialist said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> GAO U.S. corporations pay average effective tax rate of 12.6 - Jul. 1 2013
> I don't care what party does what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hike taxes on the rich and corporations, they'll just line up to pay more, I promise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have no choice there in our country don't make me go Hugo Chavez on them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> don't make me go Hugo Chavez on them*
> 
> You mean you'll tank the economy so much that we can't get toilet paper?
> Yet another socialist success story. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh jesus christ, are you really that blind? The achievements of hugo are evident, all Hugo did was take oil profits and invest them into social programs, unlike what the venezuelan leadership was doing previously, (Keeping the oil money for the upper classes) the economy there would have tanked either way with the oil prices. Now, poverty is reduced, healthcare is better for the majority, people aren't starving..
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The truth about what corporations actually pay in taxes is extremely low and nothing like the bullshit you're spewing*
> 
> My comments were about taxes on rich people, not corporations.
> Try reading for comprehension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://takingnote.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/11/24/its-good-to-be-rich-you-get-a-lower-tax-rate/?_r=0
> Poor Families Pay Double The State And Local Tax Rate As The Rich Study
> Warren Buffett says the super-rich pay lower tax rates than others PolitiFact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you don't.
> No they don't.
> Warren is wrong.
> 
> Thanks for the moronic links that have nothing to do with my earlier comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts scare you, don't they? Well, regarding your earlier comments, which one are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> The achievements of hugo are evident,*
> 
> Price controls and scarcity force Venezuelans to turn to the black market for milk and toilet paper
> 
> It is ironically because of those government-imposed fair prices that the goods often aren’t available at supermarkets at fair prices as it’s simply not profitable to import them. This is thanks to economic policies dating back more than a decade.
> 
> Price controls and scarcity force Venezuelans to turn to the black market for milk and toilet paper Global Development Professionals Network The Guardian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry that facts scare you by the way:
> "Actually, venezuela has doubled the amount of cereals it produces in just 10 years, as have milk, eggs and pork. Child malnutrition has dropped by 2/3 in 10 years, too. So, are there food shortages? Look at this anti-Chavez blogger's post. He shows that food shortages mean the most popular mayonnaise is gone, but there are clearly 4 or 5 other brands still available. Again, white sugar is gone but there is plenty of brown left. Only one brand of powdered milk is left. The reason for this is Chavez instituted price-controls and gave people jobs, increasing their purchasing power. This meant for the first time in their lives, ordinary people can afford dairy produce. If you think about the logic behind this, you can find out a lot about how the media see ordinary people. In the 1990s when children were dying from malnutrition, there were no stories of food shortages, but now that rich people like themselves can't find Kraft mayonnaise and have to settle for Hellmans, that is a shortage."
Click to expand...

and our numbers have gone down haven't they? We went from first in the world to being 10-15 or even 20th in some categories. sure in a lot of ways this is still the greatest country in the world but in many ways it's not anymore. and I blame you stupid ass clowns will go along with what the Rich say we should do


----------



## Meathead

The fruits of socialism are apparent in Greece today. Only the very rich countries can afford socialism. Elsewhere it is a full-blown catastrophe.


----------



## martybegan

Socialist said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> GAO U.S. corporations pay average effective tax rate of 12.6 - Jul. 1 2013
> I don't care what party does what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hike taxes on the rich and corporations, they'll just line up to pay more, I promise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have no choice there in our country don't make me go Hugo Chavez on them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> don't make me go Hugo Chavez on them*
> 
> You mean you'll tank the economy so much that we can't get toilet paper?
> Yet another socialist success story. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh jesus christ, are you really that blind? The achievements of hugo are evident, all Hugo did was take oil profits and invest them into social programs, unlike what the venezuelan leadership was doing previously, (Keeping the oil money for the upper classes) the economy there would have tanked either way with the oil prices. Now, poverty is reduced, healthcare is better for the majority, people aren't starving..
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The truth about what corporations actually pay in taxes is extremely low and nothing like the bullshit you're spewing*
> 
> My comments were about taxes on rich people, not corporations.
> Try reading for comprehension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://takingnote.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/11/24/its-good-to-be-rich-you-get-a-lower-tax-rate/?_r=0
> Poor Families Pay Double The State And Local Tax Rate As The Rich Study
> Warren Buffett says the super-rich pay lower tax rates than others PolitiFact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you don't.
> No they don't.
> Warren is wrong.
> 
> Thanks for the moronic links that have nothing to do with my earlier comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts scare you, don't they? Well, regarding your earlier comments, which one are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> The achievements of hugo are evident,*
> 
> Price controls and scarcity force Venezuelans to turn to the black market for milk and toilet paper
> 
> It is ironically because of those government-imposed fair prices that the goods often aren’t available at supermarkets at fair prices as it’s simply not profitable to import them. This is thanks to economic policies dating back more than a decade.
> 
> Price controls and scarcity force Venezuelans to turn to the black market for milk and toilet paper Global Development Professionals Network The Guardian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry that facts scare you by the way:
> "Actually, venezuela has doubled the amount of cereals it produces in just 10 years, as have milk, eggs and pork. Child malnutrition has dropped by 2/3 in 10 years, too. So, are there food shortages? Look at this anti-Chavez blogger's post. He shows that food shortages mean the most popular mayonnaise is gone, but there are clearly 4 or 5 other brands still available. Again, white sugar is gone but there is plenty of brown left. Only one brand of powdered milk is left. The reason for this is Chavez instituted price-controls and gave people jobs, increasing their purchasing power. This meant for the first time in their lives, ordinary people can afford dairy produce. If you think about the logic behind this, you can find out a lot about how the media see ordinary people. In the 1990s when children were dying from malnutrition, there were no stories of food shortages, but now that rich people like themselves can't find Kraft mayonnaise and have to settle for Hellmans, that is a shortage."
Click to expand...


The ministry of Plenty has decreed that the Chocolate ration has gone up from 10 grams to 5 grams.....


----------



## Meathead

Socialist said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> who raise their taxes? I know Bush got in trouble for no new taxes so it could have been him could have sworn Clinton cut corporate taxes and Bush certainly did. so good I'm glad they're paying their fair share but don't forget the loopholes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *who raise their taxes?*
> 
> Well, it's very complicated and based on your low IQ, I'm not sure I could dumb down the explanation enough for a moron like you to understand.
> 
> *could have sworn Clinton cut corporate taxes and Bush certainly did*
> 
> Wrong on both counts. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GAO U.S. corporations pay average effective tax rate of 12.6 - Jul. 1 2013
> I don't care what party does what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off shore havens? Are you telling me that people arrange their affairs to minimize their tax liabilities? Are you serious? Liberals have been whining for decades that the opposite is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Minimize tax liabilities" Billy, just give me lower taxes and it'll trickle down, I promise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hike taxes on the rich and corporations, they'll just line up to pay more, I promise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have no choice there in our country don't make me go Hugo Chavez on them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> don't make me go Hugo Chavez on them*
> 
> You mean you'll tank the economy so much that we can't get toilet paper?
> Yet another socialist success story. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh jesus christ, are you really that blind? The achievements of hugo are evident, all Hugo did was take oil profits and invest them into social programs, unlike what the venezuelan leadership was doing previously, (Keeping the oil money for the upper classes) the economy there would have tanked either way with the oil prices. Now, poverty is reduced, healthcare is better for the majority, people aren't starving..
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hike taxes on the rich and corporations, they'll just line up to pay more, I promise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth about what corporations actually pay in taxes is extremely low and nothing like the bullshit you're spewing, here, read up on some solutions, trust me, lower taxes does not equal benefits for working people, if you're seriously trying to defend trickle down economics, you're delusional and insane.
> Annual income of richest 100 people enough to end global poverty four times over Oxfam International
> "
> Hobbs said: “We need a global new deal to reverse decades of increasing inequality. As a first step world leaders should formally commit themselves to reducing inequality to the levels seen in 1990.
> 
> “From tax havens to weak employment laws, the richest benefit from a global economic system which is rigged in their favour. It is time our leaders reformed the system so that it works in the interests of the whole of humanity rather than a global elite.”
> 
> Closing tax havens – which hold as much as $32 trillion or a third of all global wealth – could yield an additional $189bn in additional tax revenues. In addition to a tax haven crackdown, elements of a global new deal could include:
> 
> 
> a reversal of the trend towards more regressive forms of taxation;
> a global minimum corporation tax rate;
> measures to boost wages compared with returns available to capital;
> "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The truth about what corporations actually pay in taxes is extremely low and nothing like the bullshit you're spewing*
> 
> My comments were about taxes on rich people, not corporations.
> Try reading for comprehension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://takingnote.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/11/24/its-good-to-be-rich-you-get-a-lower-tax-rate/?_r=0
> Poor Families Pay Double The State And Local Tax Rate As The Rich Study
> Warren Buffett says the super-rich pay lower tax rates than others PolitiFact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you don't.
> No they don't.
> Warren is wrong.
> 
> Thanks for the moronic links that have nothing to do with my earlier comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts scare you, don't they? Well, regarding your earlier comments, which one are you talking about?
Click to expand...

The "majority of people" never starved in Venezuela. The Generalismo's stupidity was in not taking the oil dollars and investing them in ways to guarantee a reasonable future for his country. Instead, as the populist socialist,he was, spent them on buying support for his government and marginalizing the forces that could support the state once the windfall was gone.


----------



## JoeNormal

The Rabbi said:


> JoeNormal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Grexit I predicted back in January comes one step closer.  What did those assholes think?  They could stick their thumbs in Europeans' eyes and say fuck you but still continue to get bailout money?  I dont think so.
> Greece and creditors fail in last attempt to reach deal - Yahoo Finance
> 
> 
> 
> grease like the United States is going broke because the rich are not paying their fair share of taxes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found this hilarious cartoon detailing this issue..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could take everything the Top 1% has and it still wouldn't pay off our debt ... Keep on pretending you have any answers worth listening to.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It takes 8.4 million dollars to enter the 1% club.  That's not average - that's the minimum wealth of the group.  In a country of 300 milllion people there are 3 million 1 percenters.  3 million x 8.4 million = 25.2 trillion dollars.  They have on average way more than 8.4 million dollars so yeah, you could take everything they own and have way more than you'd need to pay off the debt.  Nice talking point though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You clearly do not know what you are talking about.
Click to expand...

One of the things I enjoy the most about rarely visiting this site is avoiding the constant reminder that there are people like you in this country.


----------



## The Rabbi

JoeNormal said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeNormal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> grease like the United States is going broke because the rich are not paying their fair share of taxes
> 
> 
> 
> I found this hilarious cartoon detailing this issue..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could take everything the Top 1% has and it still wouldn't pay off our debt ... Keep on pretending you have any answers worth listening to.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It takes 8.4 million dollars to enter the 1% club.  That's not average - that's the minimum wealth of the group.  In a country of 300 milllion people there are 3 million 1 percenters.  3 million x 8.4 million = 25.2 trillion dollars.  They have on average way more than 8.4 million dollars so yeah, you could take everything they own and have way more than you'd need to pay off the debt.  Nice talking point though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You clearly do not know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the things I enjoy the most about rarely visiting this site is avoiding the constant reminder that there are people like you in this country.
Click to expand...

You mean people with no trouble pointing out your bullshit?  Yeah, that could get uncomfortable.
Hey, you know the difference between "wealth" and "income"?


----------



## JoeNormal

The Rabbi said:


> JoeNormal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeNormal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found this hilarious cartoon detailing this issue..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could take everything the Top 1% has and it still wouldn't pay off our debt ... Keep on pretending you have any answers worth listening to.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It takes 8.4 million dollars to enter the 1% club.  That's not average - that's the minimum wealth of the group.  In a country of 300 milllion people there are 3 million 1 percenters.  3 million x 8.4 million = 25.2 trillion dollars.  They have on average way more than 8.4 million dollars so yeah, you could take everything they own and have way more than you'd need to pay off the debt.  Nice talking point though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You clearly do not know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the things I enjoy the most about rarely visiting this site is avoiding the constant reminder that there are people like you in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean people with no trouble pointing out your bullshit?  Yeah, that could get uncomfortable.
> Hey, you know the difference between "wealth" and "income"?
Click to expand...

Saying I don't know what I'm talking about is hardly pointing out bullshit.  And of course I know the difference between wealth and income.  Where did I say anything about income in my statement?


----------



## sealybobo

Meathead said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *who raise their taxes?*
> 
> Well, it's very complicated and based on your low IQ, I'm not sure I could dumb down the explanation enough for a moron like you to understand.
> 
> *could have sworn Clinton cut corporate taxes and Bush certainly did*
> 
> Wrong on both counts. Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> GAO U.S. corporations pay average effective tax rate of 12.6 - Jul. 1 2013
> I don't care what party does what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Minimize tax liabilities" Billy, just give me lower taxes and it'll trickle down, I promise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hike taxes on the rich and corporations, they'll just line up to pay more, I promise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have no choice there in our country don't make me go Hugo Chavez on them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> don't make me go Hugo Chavez on them*
> 
> You mean you'll tank the economy so much that we can't get toilet paper?
> Yet another socialist success story. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh jesus christ, are you really that blind? The achievements of hugo are evident, all Hugo did was take oil profits and invest them into social programs, unlike what the venezuelan leadership was doing previously, (Keeping the oil money for the upper classes) the economy there would have tanked either way with the oil prices. Now, poverty is reduced, healthcare is better for the majority, people aren't starving..
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth about what corporations actually pay in taxes is extremely low and nothing like the bullshit you're spewing, here, read up on some solutions, trust me, lower taxes does not equal benefits for working people, if you're seriously trying to defend trickle down economics, you're delusional and insane.
> Annual income of richest 100 people enough to end global poverty four times over Oxfam International
> "
> Hobbs said: “We need a global new deal to reverse decades of increasing inequality. As a first step world leaders should formally commit themselves to reducing inequality to the levels seen in 1990.
> 
> “From tax havens to weak employment laws, the richest benefit from a global economic system which is rigged in their favour. It is time our leaders reformed the system so that it works in the interests of the whole of humanity rather than a global elite.”
> 
> Closing tax havens – which hold as much as $32 trillion or a third of all global wealth – could yield an additional $189bn in additional tax revenues. In addition to a tax haven crackdown, elements of a global new deal could include:
> 
> 
> a reversal of the trend towards more regressive forms of taxation;
> a global minimum corporation tax rate;
> measures to boost wages compared with returns available to capital;
> "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The truth about what corporations actually pay in taxes is extremely low and nothing like the bullshit you're spewing*
> 
> My comments were about taxes on rich people, not corporations.
> Try reading for comprehension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://takingnote.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/11/24/its-good-to-be-rich-you-get-a-lower-tax-rate/?_r=0
> Poor Families Pay Double The State And Local Tax Rate As The Rich Study
> Warren Buffett says the super-rich pay lower tax rates than others PolitiFact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you don't.
> No they don't.
> Warren is wrong.
> 
> Thanks for the moronic links that have nothing to do with my earlier comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts scare you, don't they? Well, regarding your earlier comments, which one are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "majority of people" never starved in Venezuela. The Generalismo's stupidity was in not taking the oil dollars and investing them in ways to guarantee a reasonable future for his country. Instead, as the populist socialist,he was, spent them on buying support for his government and marginalizing the forces that could support the state once the windfall was gone.
Click to expand...

do you know that I have heard from Ford Motor executive that making cars is just an excuse to do business. another words think of all those people employed at Ford Motor Company I'm sure you could get rid of two-thirds of them I'm still produced just as many cars. no need for that many human resource employees finance employees accounting etcetera etcetera. the government a good government should be more important than your precious corporations. they only get to do business if our government allows them to do business if they don't want to play by the rules go find someone else


----------



## Meathead

sealybobo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> GAO U.S. corporations pay average effective tax rate of 12.6 - Jul. 1 2013
> I don't care what party does what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hike taxes on the rich and corporations, they'll just line up to pay more, I promise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have no choice there in our country don't make me go Hugo Chavez on them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> don't make me go Hugo Chavez on them*
> 
> You mean you'll tank the economy so much that we can't get toilet paper?
> Yet another socialist success story. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh jesus christ, are you really that blind? The achievements of hugo are evident, all Hugo did was take oil profits and invest them into social programs, unlike what the venezuelan leadership was doing previously, (Keeping the oil money for the upper classes) the economy there would have tanked either way with the oil prices. Now, poverty is reduced, healthcare is better for the majority, people aren't starving..
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The truth about what corporations actually pay in taxes is extremely low and nothing like the bullshit you're spewing*
> 
> My comments were about taxes on rich people, not corporations.
> Try reading for comprehension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://takingnote.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/11/24/its-good-to-be-rich-you-get-a-lower-tax-rate/?_r=0
> Poor Families Pay Double The State And Local Tax Rate As The Rich Study
> Warren Buffett says the super-rich pay lower tax rates than others PolitiFact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you don't.
> No they don't.
> Warren is wrong.
> 
> Thanks for the moronic links that have nothing to do with my earlier comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts scare you, don't they? Well, regarding your earlier comments, which one are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "majority of people" never starved in Venezuela. The Generalismo's stupidity was in not taking the oil dollars and investing them in ways to guarantee a reasonable future for his country. Instead, as the populist socialist,he was, spent them on buying support for his government and marginalizing the forces that could support the state once the windfall was gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you know that I have heard from Ford Motor executive that making cars is just an excuse to do business. another words think of all those people employed at Ford Motor Company I'm sure you could get rid of two-thirds of them I'm still produced just as many cars. no need for that many human resource employees finance employees accounting etcetera etcetera. the government a good government should be more important than your precious corporations. they only get to do business if our government allows them to do business if they don't want to play by the rules go find someone else
Click to expand...

I'm sure that means about the same thing in English.


----------



## sealybobo

Meathead said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> they have no choice there in our country don't make me go Hugo Chavez on them
> 
> 
> 
> *
> don't make me go Hugo Chavez on them*
> 
> You mean you'll tank the economy so much that we can't get toilet paper?
> Yet another socialist success story. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh jesus christ, are you really that blind? The achievements of hugo are evident, all Hugo did was take oil profits and invest them into social programs, unlike what the venezuelan leadership was doing previously, (Keeping the oil money for the upper classes) the economy there would have tanked either way with the oil prices. Now, poverty is reduced, healthcare is better for the majority, people aren't starving..
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://takingnote.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/11/24/its-good-to-be-rich-you-get-a-lower-tax-rate/?_r=0
> Poor Families Pay Double The State And Local Tax Rate As The Rich Study
> Warren Buffett says the super-rich pay lower tax rates than others PolitiFact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you don't.
> No they don't.
> Warren is wrong.
> 
> Thanks for the moronic links that have nothing to do with my earlier comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts scare you, don't they? Well, regarding your earlier comments, which one are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "majority of people" never starved in Venezuela. The Generalismo's stupidity was in not taking the oil dollars and investing them in ways to guarantee a reasonable future for his country. Instead, as the populist socialist,he was, spent them on buying support for his government and marginalizing the forces that could support the state once the windfall was gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you know that I have heard from Ford Motor executive that making cars is just an excuse to do business. another words think of all those people employed at Ford Motor Company I'm sure you could get rid of two-thirds of them I'm still produced just as many cars. no need for that many human resource employees finance employees accounting etcetera etcetera. the government a good government should be more important than your precious corporations. they only get to do business if our government allows them to do business if they don't want to play by the rules go find someone else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure that means about the same thing in English.
Click to expand...

of course you don't understand you're a conservative


----------



## Meathead

sealybobo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> don't make me go Hugo Chavez on them*
> 
> You mean you'll tank the economy so much that we can't get toilet paper?
> Yet another socialist success story. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh jesus christ, are you really that blind? The achievements of hugo are evident, all Hugo did was take oil profits and invest them into social programs, unlike what the venezuelan leadership was doing previously, (Keeping the oil money for the upper classes) the economy there would have tanked either way with the oil prices. Now, poverty is reduced, healthcare is better for the majority, people aren't starving..
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't.
> No they don't.
> Warren is wrong.
> 
> Thanks for the moronic links that have nothing to do with my earlier comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts scare you, don't they? Well, regarding your earlier comments, which one are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "majority of people" never starved in Venezuela. The Generalismo's stupidity was in not taking the oil dollars and investing them in ways to guarantee a reasonable future for his country. Instead, as the populist socialist,he was, spent them on buying support for his government and marginalizing the forces that could support the state once the windfall was gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you know that I have heard from Ford Motor executive that making cars is just an excuse to do business. another words think of all those people employed at Ford Motor Company I'm sure you could get rid of two-thirds of them I'm still produced just as many cars. no need for that many human resource employees finance employees accounting etcetera etcetera. the government a good government should be more important than your precious corporations. they only get to do business if our government allows them to do business if they don't want to play by the rules go find someone else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure that means about the same thing in English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course you don't understand you're a conservative
Click to expand...

It is a wonderful thing to have a second language, but are you sure this is the right place to use it?


----------



## montelatici

SAYIT said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> A debt based country will never be fixed, however, progressive taxation has been shown to alleviate inequality, give greater funding to state programs, etc, etc.. You can't honestly tell me the inequality in this world is justified?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't fix the world but US already employs a progressive tax system with the top 10% of earners carrying 70% of the federal income tax burden.
> So what would satisfy you? 80%? 90%? 110%?
Click to expand...


In the 1950s and early 1960s the top marginal tax rate was 90% and the top 10% carried about 95% of the tax load.  That's why we had a huge middle class.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

montelatici said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> A debt based country will never be fixed, however, progressive taxation has been shown to alleviate inequality, give greater funding to state programs, etc, etc.. You can't honestly tell me the inequality in this world is justified?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't fix the world but US already employs a progressive tax system with the top 10% of earners carrying 70% of the federal income tax burden.
> So what would satisfy you? 80%? 90%? 110%?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the 1950s and early 1960s the top marginal tax rate was 90% and the top 10% carried about 95% of the tax load.  That's why we had a huge middle class.
Click to expand...

 
*In the 1950s and early 1960s the top marginal tax rate was 90% and the top 10% carried about 95% of the tax load.*

You have any backup for this claim?


----------



## montelatici

"Prior to World War II virtually all federal taxes were paid by the wealthiest members of society. Less than half of American workers paid any income tax at all prior to WWII. In order to fund the war income taxes were increased and the majority of workers had to pay income taxes for the first time, but even after the war federal taxes on average Americans remained very low. As federal tax rates on the wealthy were decreased starting in the 1960s, the tax burden on middle and low income Americans began to grow."


In Depth Analysis of American Income and Taxation


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

montelatici said:


> "Prior to World War II virtually all federal taxes were paid by the wealthiest members of society. Less than half of American workers paid any income tax at all prior to WWII. In order to fund the war income taxes were increased and the majority of workers had to pay income taxes for the first time, but even after the war federal taxes on average Americans remained very low. As federal tax rates on the wealthy were decreased starting in the 1960s, the tax burden on middle and low income Americans began to grow."
> 
> 
> In Depth Analysis of American Income and Taxation


 
Thanks for the link.






Rich, tax paying bastards!!!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

montelatici said:


> "Prior to World War II virtually all federal taxes were paid by the wealthiest members of society. Less than half of American workers paid any income tax at all prior to WWII. In order to fund the war income taxes were increased and the majority of workers had to pay income taxes for the first time, but even after the war federal taxes on average Americans remained very low. As federal tax rates on the wealthy were decreased starting in the 1960s, the tax burden on middle and low income Americans began to grow."
> 
> 
> In Depth Analysis of American Income and Taxation


 
*Less than half of American workers paid any income tax at all prior to WWII.*

Hmmmmm.....Sounds like the situation Mitt Romney mentioned in 2012.


----------



## OnePercenter

The Rabbi said:


> And the Grexit I predicted back in January comes one step closer.  What did those assholes think?  They could stick their thumbs in Europeans' eyes and say fuck you but still continue to get bailout money?  I dont think so.
> Greece and creditors fail in last attempt to reach deal - Yahoo Finance



Financial problems in Greece as well as most of Europe stem from heavily leveraged in derivatives. Why do you think Bush, Cheney, and Gramm don't travel?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Grexit I predicted back in January comes one step closer.  What did those assholes think?  They could stick their thumbs in Europeans' eyes and say fuck you but still continue to get bailout money?  I dont think so.
> Greece and creditors fail in last attempt to reach deal - Yahoo Finance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Financial problems in Greece as well as most of Europe stem from heavily leveraged in derivatives. Why do you think Bush, Cheney, and Gramm don't travel?
Click to expand...

 
*Financial problems in Greece as well as most of Europe stem from heavily leveraged in derivatives.*

Greece trades derivatives? I thought they overpaid their huge public sector and didn't produce enough domestically or collect enough taxes from their producers?

*Why do you think Bush, Cheney, and Gramm don't travel?*

Is it because you're an idiot?


----------



## OnePercenter

BlackSand said:


> You could take everything the Top 1% has and it still wouldn't pay off our debt ... Keep on pretending you have any answers worth listening to.



Corporate America is sitting on $100 Trillion in cash. Why don't we start there.


----------



## montelatici

The problem in the Western world is that the poor and middle classes have to pay taxes.  If the taxes were concentrated on the wealthy alone, as they were in America in the 50s and early 60s, things would be better for society.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could take everything the Top 1% has and it still wouldn't pay off our debt ... Keep on pretending you have any answers worth listening to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corporate America is sitting on $100 Trillion in cash. Why don't we start there.
Click to expand...

 
*Corporate America is sitting on $100 Trillion in cash.*

No it isn't.


----------



## RKMBrown

sealybobo said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Grexit I predicted back in January comes one step closer.  What did those assholes think?  They could stick their thumbs in Europeans' eyes and say fuck you but still continue to get bailout money?  I dont think so.
> Greece and creditors fail in last attempt to reach deal - Yahoo Finance
> 
> 
> 
> grease like the United States is going broke because the rich are not paying their fair share of taxes
Click to expand...

Let's see 50% of the country pay zero income taxes... and you bitch about the rich paying the highest income tax rates.. ROFL


----------



## sealybobo

RKMBrown said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Grexit I predicted back in January comes one step closer.  What did those assholes think?  They could stick their thumbs in Europeans' eyes and say fuck you but still continue to get bailout money?  I dont think so.
> Greece and creditors fail in last attempt to reach deal - Yahoo Finance
> 
> 
> 
> grease like the United States is going broke because the rich are not paying their fair share of taxes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see 50% of the country pay zero income taxes... and you bitch about the rich paying the highest income tax rates.. ROFL
Click to expand...

listen you whiny baby you don't even make near enough to be having that opinion. don't you realize a long time ago it was rich people who decided to have a progressive tax system where the poor pay practically nothing because they're already overtaxed in their everyday life and the rich pay a little bit more. let me give you an example. my brother is Rich. he just bought land. he's going to pick me up drive me up north by the hotel pay for dinner and all he wants is for me to come help him work on his land. he wouldn't dare ask me to pay my fair share. he makes too much he's not a greedy bastard like you would be if you made that kind of money which you don't


----------



## RKMBrown

sealybobo said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Grexit I predicted back in January comes one step closer.  What did those assholes think?  They could stick their thumbs in Europeans' eyes and say fuck you but still continue to get bailout money?  I dont think so.
> Greece and creditors fail in last attempt to reach deal - Yahoo Finance
> 
> 
> 
> grease like the United States is going broke because the rich are not paying their fair share of taxes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see 50% of the country pay zero income taxes... and you bitch about the rich paying the highest income tax rates.. ROFL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> listen you whiny baby you don't even make near enough to be having that opinion. don't you realize a long time ago it was rich people who decided to have a progressive tax system where the poor pay practically nothing because they're already overtaxed in their everyday life and the rich pay a little bit more. let me give you an example. my brother is Rich. he just bought land. he's going to pick me up drive me up north by the hotel pay for dinner and all he wants is for me to come help him work on his land. he wouldn't dare ask me to pay my fair share. he makes too much he's not a greedy bastard like you would be if you made that kind of money which you don't
Click to expand...

ROFL  so you're ignorant, poor, and have no pride.  Got it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

montelatici said:


> The problem in the Western world is that the poor and middle classes have to pay taxes.  If the taxes were concentrated on the wealthy alone, as they were in America in the 50s and early 60s, things would be better for society.


 
* If the taxes were concentrated on the wealthy alone, as they were in America in the 50s and early 60s, things would be better for society.*

Your earlier link didn't have enough info to back your claim.


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could take everything the Top 1% has and it still wouldn't pay off our debt ... Keep on pretending you have any answers worth listening to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corporate America is sitting on $100 Trillion in cash. Why don't we start there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Corporate America is sitting on $100 Trillion in cash.*
> 
> No it isn't.
Click to expand...


Combine the total of net profits of all US corporations over the last twenty years.


----------



## OnePercenter

RKMBrown said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Grexit I predicted back in January comes one step closer.  What did those assholes think?  They could stick their thumbs in Europeans' eyes and say fuck you but still continue to get bailout money?  I dont think so.
> Greece and creditors fail in last attempt to reach deal - Yahoo Finance
> 
> 
> 
> grease like the United States is going broke because the rich are not paying their fair share of taxes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see 50% of the country pay zero income taxes... and you bitch about the rich paying the highest income tax rates.. ROFL
Click to expand...


But the 50% paid most of all other taxes. 

I made $36.5M last year and paid NO income tax. I also deducted 100% of all other taxes.


----------



## SAYIT

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corporate America is sitting on $100 Trillion in cash. Why don't we start there.
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Combine the total of net profits of all US corporations over the last twenty years.
Click to expand...


Doesn't mean they are sitting on $100 trillion in cash but it does prove the market worthiness and resilience of America's economy. You lying lefties are weird.


----------



## RKMBrown

OnePercenter said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Grexit I predicted back in January comes one step closer.  What did those assholes think?  They could stick their thumbs in Europeans' eyes and say fuck you but still continue to get bailout money?  I dont think so.
> Greece and creditors fail in last attempt to reach deal - Yahoo Finance
> 
> 
> 
> grease like the United States is going broke because the rich are not paying their fair share of taxes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see 50% of the country pay zero income taxes... and you bitch about the rich paying the highest income tax rates.. ROFL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the 50% paid most of all other taxes.
> 
> I made $36.5M last year and paid NO income tax. I also deducted 100% of all other taxes.
Click to expand...

Liar.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could take everything the Top 1% has and it still wouldn't pay off our debt ... Keep on pretending you have any answers worth listening to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corporate America is sitting on $100 Trillion in cash. Why don't we start there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Corporate America is sitting on $100 Trillion in cash.*
> 
> No it isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Combine the total of net profits of all US corporations over the last twenty years.
Click to expand...

 
Why would you confuse net profits over the last 20 years with cash holdings?
Is it because you're a moron?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Grexit I predicted back in January comes one step closer.  What did those assholes think?  They could stick their thumbs in Europeans' eyes and say fuck you but still continue to get bailout money?  I dont think so.
> Greece and creditors fail in last attempt to reach deal - Yahoo Finance
> 
> 
> 
> grease like the United States is going broke because the rich are not paying their fair share of taxes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see 50% of the country pay zero income taxes... and you bitch about the rich paying the highest income tax rates.. ROFL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the 50% paid most of all other taxes.
> 
> I made $36.5M last year and paid NO income tax. I also deducted 100% of all other taxes.
Click to expand...

 
*But the 50% paid most of all other taxes.*

The 50% paid the majority of which taxes? Be specific. Post proof.

*I made $36.5M last year and paid NO income tax.*

How much tax did your corporation pay?
How much tax did your trust pay?


----------



## The Rabbi

Toddsterpatriot said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could take everything the Top 1% has and it still wouldn't pay off our debt ... Keep on pretending you have any answers worth listening to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corporate America is sitting on $100 Trillion in cash. Why don't we start there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Corporate America is sitting on $100 Trillion in cash.*
> 
> No it isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Combine the total of net profits of all US corporations over the last twenty years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you confuse net profits over the last 20 years with cash holdings?
> Is it because you're a moron?
Click to expand...

He's the biggest poseur on this site.  He claims to have earned millions of dollars last year but doesnt know the first thing about business or accounting.  A total nutbag.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

The Rabbi said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could take everything the Top 1% has and it still wouldn't pay off our debt ... Keep on pretending you have any answers worth listening to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corporate America is sitting on $100 Trillion in cash. Why don't we start there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Corporate America is sitting on $100 Trillion in cash.*
> 
> No it isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Combine the total of net profits of all US corporations over the last twenty years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you confuse net profits over the last 20 years with cash holdings?
> Is it because you're a moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's the biggest poseur on this site.  He claims to have earned millions of dollars last year but doesnt know the first thing about business or accounting.  A total nutbag.
Click to expand...

 
*but doesnt know the first thing about business or accounting.*

Or markets and derivatives.


----------



## SAYIT

Soooo ... back to Greece for a moment. Today the Greek central bank warned of a doomsday scenario for Greece if politicians fail to strike a deal with creditors. Today with perhaps not enough time to have a deal approved and Greece recapitalized, their central bank finally admits what everyone but Greece's PM and FM has known _for months._ Their leadership are like minor leaguers brought up to the big leagues because the team is way out of contention. Pathetic.

Greece The ultimate doomsday scenario - Jun. 17 2015

The bank warned Wednesday of "an uncontrollable crisis" if the indebted country defaults, which would ultimately lead to it falling out of the Eurozone.

"All this would imply deep recession, a dramatic decline in income levels [and] an exponential rise in unemployment," it said in a statement. "From its position as a core member of Europe, Greece would see itself relegated to the rank of a poor country in the European South."


----------



## Meathead

I predict the Greeks will capitulate. They've called in other negotiators because the previous idiots poisoned the well. It's a question of saving face for the government. They'll be able to say they had done everything possible but in the interests of the Greek people, had to accept the austerity they so long opposed.

Brinkmanship has run its course.


----------



## SAYIT

Meathead said:


> I predict the Greeks will capitulate. They've called in other negotiators because the previous idiots poisoned the well. It's a question of saving face for the government. They'll be able to say they had done everything possible but in the interests of the Greek people, had to accept the austerity they so long opposed.
> 
> Brinkmanship has run its course.



Yeah, that would make sense but the deal will have to pass the Greek parliament and the more strident members of the PM's loony-left party (Syriza) have vowed to reject what the creditors are demanding ... economic realism. The PM would rather drink camel piss than relinquish power so my guess is they may accept terms that will free up new cash (OPC) which they then will renege upon (as they have the previous deal) and the same crisis will emerge once the new bailout cash is gone.
There is no will there to fix Greece's underlying problems.


----------



## Meathead

There is a patch-up solution which kicks the ball down the road, but the Euros are skeptical.


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Why would you confuse net profits over the last 20 years with cash holdings?
> Is it because you're a moron?



You mean cash holdings accumulated by collecting net profits?


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *But the 50% paid most of all other taxes.*
> 
> The 50% paid the majority of which taxes? Be specific. Post proof.




Already answered numerous times.

*



			I made $36.5M last year and paid NO income tax.
		
Click to expand...

*


> How much tax did your corporation pay?
> How much tax did your trust pay?



All seven Nevada corporations paid 6% or less in federal tax. My non-regulated family trust is a corporation.


----------



## OnePercenter

The Rabbi said:


> He's the biggest poseur on this site.  He claims to have earned millions of dollars last year but doesnt know the first thing about business or accounting.  A total nutbag.



I'll bet you hate it when I throw your failed voting record back at you.


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *but doesnt know the first thing about business or accounting.*
> 
> Or markets and derivatives.



And yet I've made tens of millions. Perhaps I'm not the ignorant one.


----------



## OnePercenter

SAYIT said:


> Soooo ... back to Greece for a moment. Today the Greek central bank warned of a doomsday scenario for Greece if politicians fail to strike a deal with creditors. Today with perhaps not enough time to have a deal approved and Greece recapitalized, their central bank finally admits what everyone but Greece's PM and FM has known _for months._ Their leadership are like minor leaguers brought up to the big leagues because the team is way out of contention. Pathetic.
> 
> Greece The ultimate doomsday scenario - Jun. 17 2015
> 
> The bank warned Wednesday of "an uncontrollable crisis" if the indebted country defaults, which would ultimately lead to it falling out of the Eurozone.
> 
> "All this would imply deep recession, a dramatic decline in income levels [and] an exponential rise in unemployment," it said in a statement. "From its position as a core member of Europe, Greece would see itself relegated to the rank of a poor country in the European South."



If Gramm and US Republicans hadn't deregulated derivatives, the financial problems in Greece, as well most of the UK wouldn't exist today. Your failed voting record is actually to blame.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you confuse net profits over the last 20 years with cash holdings?
> Is it because you're a moron?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean cash holdings accumulated by collecting net profits?
Click to expand...

 
Corporations don't hoard their net earnings for 20 years.
You know that, don't you?
Why don't you just provide the source for your $100 trillion claim?
So I can stop mocking your ignorance.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *But the 50% paid most of all other taxes.*
> 
> The 50% paid the majority of which taxes? Be specific. Post proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already answered numerous times.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> I made $36.5M last year and paid NO income tax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> How much tax did your corporation pay?
> How much tax did your trust pay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All seven Nevada corporations paid 6% or less in federal tax. My non-regulated family trust is a corporation.
Click to expand...

 
*Already answered numerous times.*

No, you've never shown that the bottom 50% pay the majority of any tax.
They don't pay most of the property taxes collected.
They don't pay most of the sales taxes collected.
They don't pay most of the Social Security taxes collected.

*All seven Nevada corporations paid 6% or less in federal tax.*

The tax rate on corporations is higher than that. So is the rate on trusts.
You're lying.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *but doesnt know the first thing about business or accounting.*
> 
> Or markets and derivatives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet I've made tens of millions. Perhaps I'm not the ignorant one.
Click to expand...

 
You've proven your ignorance, over and over.
You've yet to prove you ever moved out of your Mom's basement.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo ... back to Greece for a moment. Today the Greek central bank warned of a doomsday scenario for Greece if politicians fail to strike a deal with creditors. Today with perhaps not enough time to have a deal approved and Greece recapitalized, their central bank finally admits what everyone but Greece's PM and FM has known _for months._ Their leadership are like minor leaguers brought up to the big leagues because the team is way out of contention. Pathetic.
> 
> Greece The ultimate doomsday scenario - Jun. 17 2015
> 
> The bank warned Wednesday of "an uncontrollable crisis" if the indebted country defaults, which would ultimately lead to it falling out of the Eurozone.
> 
> "All this would imply deep recession, a dramatic decline in income levels [and] an exponential rise in unemployment," it said in a statement. "From its position as a core member of Europe, Greece would see itself relegated to the rank of a poor country in the European South."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Gramm and US Republicans hadn't deregulated derivatives, the financial problems in Greece, as well most of the UK wouldn't exist today. Your failed voting record is actually to blame.
Click to expand...

 
*If Gramm and US Republicans hadn't deregulated derivatives*

And that darned President who signed the bill, what was his name?

*the financial problems in Greece, as well most of the UK wouldn't exist today.*

I know it's hard to believe, but those pesky Greeks and Brits could trade whatever derivatives they desired and a silly US law couldn't stop them.


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Corporations don't hoard their net earnings for 20 years.
> You know that, don't you?
> Why don't you just provide the source for your $100 trillion claim?
> So I can stop mocking your ignorance.



Sure they do. You've never heard of holding accounts?

I did provide a source. The net earnings of all corporations over the last 20 years.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corporations don't hoard their net earnings for 20 years.
> You know that, don't you?
> Why don't you just provide the source for your $100 trillion claim?
> So I can stop mocking your ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they do. You've never heard of holding accounts?
> 
> I did provide a source. The net earnings of all corporations over the last 20 years.
Click to expand...

 
*Sure they do.*

Show me any company that is holding their net earnings for the last 20 years, as cash.


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Already answered numerous times.*
> 
> No, you've never shown that the bottom 50% pay the majority of any tax.
> They don't pay most of the property taxes collected.
> They don't pay most of the sales taxes collected.
> They don't pay most of the Social Security taxes collected.
> 
> *All seven Nevada corporations paid 6% or less in federal tax.*
> 
> The tax rate on corporations is higher than that. So is the rate on trusts.
> You're lying.



*They don't pay most of the property taxes collected.
They don't pay most of the sales taxes collected.
They don't pay most of the Social Security taxes collected.*

That would be one-percenters.

*The tax rate on corporations is higher than that. So is the rate on trusts.
You're lying.*

And again, I'm writing actual numbers

Real numbers: My non-regulated family trust which is a Nevada Corporation paid; $987,000.00 in federal tax on $36.5M in income.


----------



## OnePercenter

[QUOTE="Toddsterpatriot, post: 11624133, member: 29707"
*Sure they do.*

Show me any company that is holding their net earnings for the last 20 years, as cash.[/QUOTE]

All of them.

Pull Walmart's financials from 2014 and tell me where the net earnings went.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Already answered numerous times.*
> 
> No, you've never shown that the bottom 50% pay the majority of any tax.
> They don't pay most of the property taxes collected.
> They don't pay most of the sales taxes collected.
> They don't pay most of the Social Security taxes collected.
> 
> *All seven Nevada corporations paid 6% or less in federal tax.*
> 
> The tax rate on corporations is higher than that. So is the rate on trusts.
> You're lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They don't pay most of the property taxes collected.
> They don't pay most of the sales taxes collected.
> They don't pay most of the Social Security taxes collected.*
> 
> That would be one-percenters.
> 
> *The tax rate on corporations is higher than that. So is the rate on trusts.*
> *You're lying.*
> 
> And again, I'm writing actual numbers
> 
> Real numbers: My non-regulated family trust which is a Nevada Corporation paid; $987,000.00 in federal tax on $36.5M in income.
Click to expand...

* 
My non-regulated family trust which is a Nevada Corporation paid; $987,000.00 in federal tax on $36.5M in income.*

Like individuals, trusts must pay taxes on earnings. Yet trusts vault into the highest bracket much quicker than individuals do: In 2014, trusts pay the maximum rate on any earnings above $12,150, while individuals can make as much as $406,750 before the top rate kicks in.
In addition, many trusts face a bigger income-tax bite when they file this year because of new higher rates on top earners that took effect in 2013. The maximum rate for trusts is 43.4%, now that the highest tax bracket has risen to 39.6% and there is also a new 3.8% surtax on net investment income for high earners.

How a Trust Can Cut Taxes - WSJ

Liar.


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *If Gramm and US Republicans hadn't deregulated derivatives*
> 
> And that darned President who signed the bill, what was his name?
> 
> *the financial problems in Greece, as well most of the UK wouldn't exist today.*
> 
> I know it's hard to believe, but those pesky Greeks and Brits could trade whatever derivatives they desired and a silly US law couldn't stop them.



Bill Clinton signed a budget bill where derivatives was attached, so we now know why Republicans were against line item veto. 

I suggest you research the derivatives crisis of 2007-2008 which was world wide.


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *My non-regulated family trust which is a Nevada Corporation paid; $987,000.00 in federal tax on $36.5M in income.*
> 
> Like individuals, trusts must pay taxes on earnings. Yet trusts vault into the highest bracket much quicker than individuals do: In 2014, trusts pay the maximum rate on any earnings above $12,150, while individuals can make as much as $406,750 before the top rate kicks in.
> In addition, many trusts face a bigger income-tax bite when they file this year because of new higher rates on top earners that took effect in 2013. The maximum rate for trusts is 43.4%, now that the highest tax bracket has risen to 39.6% and there is also a new 3.8% surtax on net investment income for high earners.
> 
> How a Trust Can Cut Taxes - WSJ
> 
> Liar.



Now, take a non-regulated trust and make it a Nevada corporation.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Pull Walmart's financials from 2014 and tell me where the net earnings went.


 
WMT Income Statement Wal-Mart Stores Inc. Common St Stock - Yahoo Finance

WalMart's most recent fiscal year showed net earnings of $16.363 billion.
They paid almost $6.8 billion in dividends.
They bought back almost $2.9 billion in stock.
Looks like about 40% available for your imaginary hoarding.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If Gramm and US Republicans hadn't deregulated derivatives*
> 
> And that darned President who signed the bill, what was his name?
> 
> *the financial problems in Greece, as well most of the UK wouldn't exist today.*
> 
> I know it's hard to believe, but those pesky Greeks and Brits could trade whatever derivatives they desired and a silly US law couldn't stop them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton signed a budget bill where derivatives was attached, so we now know why Republicans were against line item veto.
> 
> I suggest you research the derivatives crisis of 2007-2008 which was world wide.
Click to expand...

 
*Bill Clinton signed a budget bill where derivatives was attached*

Show me.

*I suggest you research the derivatives crisis of 2007-2008*

That was a bad debt crisis.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *My non-regulated family trust which is a Nevada Corporation paid; $987,000.00 in federal tax on $36.5M in income.*
> 
> Like individuals, trusts must pay taxes on earnings. Yet trusts vault into the highest bracket much quicker than individuals do: In 2014, trusts pay the maximum rate on any earnings above $12,150, while individuals can make as much as $406,750 before the top rate kicks in.
> In addition, many trusts face a bigger income-tax bite when they file this year because of new higher rates on top earners that took effect in 2013. The maximum rate for trusts is 43.4%, now that the highest tax bracket has risen to 39.6% and there is also a new 3.8% surtax on net investment income for high earners.
> 
> How a Trust Can Cut Taxes - WSJ
> 
> Liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, take a non-regulated trust and make it a Nevada corporation.
Click to expand...

 
I don't care what state your imaginary trust is located in. Neither does the IRS.
Over 43%, liar.


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pull Walmart's financials from 2014 and tell me where the net earnings went.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WMT Income Statement Wal-Mart Stores Inc. Common St Stock - Yahoo Finance
> 
> WalMart's most recent fiscal year showed net earnings of $16.363 billion.
> They paid almost $6.8 billion in dividends.
> They bought back almost $2.9 billion in stock.
> Looks like about 40% available for your imaginary hoarding.
Click to expand...


Payment of dividends is deductible. Why would you use net money?

The stock buyback. Are you sure that wasn't the Walmart seven? They're trying to take Walmart private.


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Bill Clinton signed a budget bill where derivatives was attached*
> 
> Show me.
> 
> *I suggest you research the derivatives crisis of 2007-2008*
> 
> That was a bad debt crisis.



I, as well as others already have.

2008 WAS a bad debt crisis, which was made incredibly worse by the derivatives crash.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pull Walmart's financials from 2014 and tell me where the net earnings went.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WMT Income Statement Wal-Mart Stores Inc. Common St Stock - Yahoo Finance
> 
> WalMart's most recent fiscal year showed net earnings of $16.363 billion.
> They paid almost $6.8 billion in dividends.
> They bought back almost $2.9 billion in stock.
> Looks like about 40% available for your imaginary hoarding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Payment of dividends is deductible. Why would you use net money?
> 
> The stock buyback. Are you sure that wasn't the Walmart seven? They're trying to take Walmart private.
Click to expand...

 
*Payment of dividends is deductible.*

My god, you're a moron! No, they are not deductible.

* Are you sure that wasn't the Walmart seven?*

How are they involved with your total ignorance of corporate cash holdings?

$100 trillion? Still fucking hilarious!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bill Clinton signed a budget bill where derivatives was attached*
> 
> Show me.
> 
> *I suggest you research the derivatives crisis of 2007-2008*
> 
> That was a bad debt crisis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I, as well as others already have.
> 
> 2008 WAS a bad debt crisis, which was made incredibly worse by the derivatives crash.
Click to expand...

* 
which was made incredibly worse by the derivatives crash.*

How do derivatives "crash"?

I sold some BAC June calls. What would a derivatives crash do to them? LOL!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bill Clinton signed a budget bill where derivatives was attached*
> 
> Show me.
> 
> *I suggest you research the derivatives crisis of 2007-2008*
> 
> That was a bad debt crisis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I, as well as others already have.
> 
> 2008 WAS a bad debt crisis, which was made incredibly worse by the derivatives crash.
Click to expand...

 
*I, as well as others already have.*

You showed me the budget bill that deregulated derivatives? Where?


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> I don't care what state your imaginary trust is located in. Neither does the IRS.
> Over 43%, liar.



Keep thinking that and you'll die poor.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what state your imaginary trust is located in. Neither does the IRS.
> Over 43%, liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep thinking that and you'll die poor.
Click to expand...

 
Keep lying, it's obvious that you're poor. And stupid.


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Payment of dividends is deductible.*
> 
> My god, you're a moron! No, they are not deductible.




Sure they are.

*



			Are you sure that wasn't the Walmart seven?
		
Click to expand...

*


> How are they involved with your total ignorance of corporate cash holdings?
> 
> $100 trillion? Still fucking hilarious!



How are the Walmart seven involved in taking the company private? If Walmart went private, who would make ALL of the profit? 

Your funny!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Payment of dividends is deductible.*
> 
> My god, you're a moron! No, they are not deductible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they are.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure that wasn't the Walmart seven?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> How are they involved with your total ignorance of corporate cash holdings?
> 
> $100 trillion? Still fucking hilarious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are the Walmart seven involved in taking the company private? If Walmart went private, who would make ALL of the profit?
> 
> Your funny!
Click to expand...

 
*Sure they are.*

The profit of a corporation is taxed to the corporation when earned, and then is taxed to the shareholders when distributed as dividends. This creates a double tax. *The corporation does not get a tax deduction when it distributes dividends to shareholders.* Shareholders cannot deduct any loss of the corporation.

Corporations

Moron!


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *which was made incredibly worse by the derivatives crash.*
> 
> How do derivatives "crash"?
> 
> I sold some BAC June calls. What would a derivatives crash do to them? LOL!



When your initial investment AND your side bet have no value.


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *I, as well as others already have.*
> 
> You showed me the budget bill that deregulated derivatives? Where?



I, as well as others already have.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *which was made incredibly worse by the derivatives crash.*
> 
> How do derivatives "crash"?
> 
> I sold some BAC June calls. What would a derivatives crash do to them? LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When your initial investment AND your side bet have no value.
Click to expand...

 
Most options expire worthless each month, nothing to do with a crash.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I, as well as others already have.*
> 
> You showed me the budget bill that deregulated derivatives? Where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I, as well as others already have.
Click to expand...

 
You're lying. Again.


----------



## montelatici

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Payment of dividends is deductible.*
> 
> My god, you're a moron! No, they are not deductible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they are.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure that wasn't the Walmart seven?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> How are they involved with your total ignorance of corporate cash holdings?
> 
> $100 trillion? Still fucking hilarious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are the Walmart seven involved in taking the company private? If Walmart went private, who would make ALL of the profit?
> 
> Your funny!
Click to expand...


Sorry, dividends are not deductible to the corporations paying them out.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

montelatici said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Payment of dividends is deductible.*
> 
> My god, you're a moron! No, they are not deductible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they are.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure that wasn't the Walmart seven?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> How are they involved with your total ignorance of corporate cash holdings?
> 
> $100 trillion? Still fucking hilarious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are the Walmart seven involved in taking the company private? If Walmart went private, who would make ALL of the profit?
> 
> Your funny!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, dividends are not deductible to the corporations paying them out.
Click to expand...

 
He's a moron. And a liar.


----------



## SAYIT

Toddsterpatriot said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *My non-regulated family trust which is a Nevada Corporation paid; $987,000.00 in federal tax on $36.5M in income.*
> 
> Like individuals, trusts must pay taxes on earnings. Yet trusts vault into the highest bracket much quicker than individuals do: In 2014, trusts pay the maximum rate on any earnings above $12,150, while individuals can make as much as $406,750 before the top rate kicks in.
> In addition, many trusts face a bigger income-tax bite when they file this year because of new higher rates on top earners that took effect in 2013. The maximum rate for trusts is 43.4%, now that the highest tax bracket has risen to 39.6% and there is also a new 3.8% surtax on net investment income for high earners.
> 
> How a Trust Can Cut Taxes - WSJ
> 
> Liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, take a non-regulated trust and make it a Nevada corporation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care what state your imaginary trust is located in. Neither does the IRS.
> Over 43%, liar.
Click to expand...


Dayam. I paid more than that in property tax alone.


----------



## SAYIT

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Payment of dividends is deductible.*
> 
> My god, you're a moron! No, they are not deductible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they are.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure that wasn't the Walmart seven?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> How are they involved with your total ignorance of corporate cash holdings?
> 
> $100 trillion? Still fucking hilarious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are the Walmart seven involved in taking the company private? If Walmart went private, who would make ALL of the profit?
> 
> Your funny!
Click to expand...


"Your" pathetic (and incredibly obvious).


----------



## WelfareQueen

Socialist said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> The debt will never go away, but I think it's funny how morons want to try to find ways to alleviate the debt and ignore the most obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about as funny as the morons that think taking everything the rich have is going to solve their spending and debt problems.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who wants to do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't look here with your rambling ... You are the one who thinks taxing the rich will help with fix the debt and spending problems.
> Unless of course you want to crawfish and just say you want to tax the rich for shits and giggles ... Because either reason would be equally ineffective at accomplishing anything worthwhile.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A debt based country will never be fixed, however, progressive taxation has been shown to alleviate inequality, give greater funding to state programs, etc, etc.. You can't honestly tell me the inequality in this world is justified?
Click to expand...



Define inequality.


----------



## OnePercenter

montelatici said:


> Sorry, dividends are not deductible to the corporations paying them out.



Why not? Dividends are a cost of doing business.


----------



## OnePercenter

SAYIT said:


> "Your" pathetic (and incredibly obvious).



The Walmart seven AREN'T trying to take the company private?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, dividends are not deductible to the corporations paying them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? Dividends are a cost of doing business.
Click to expand...

 
Dividends are not deductible.
Neither are union dues.
It's amazing the huge number of errors you make in these threads.


----------



## SAYIT

Toddsterpatriot said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, dividends are not deductible to the corporations paying them out.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? Dividends are a cost of doing business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dividends are not deductible... It's amazing the huge number of errors you make in these threads.
Click to expand...


But ... he's a biz wiz ... just ask him.


----------



## SAYIT

OnePercenter said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Your" pathetic (and incredibly obvious).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Walmart seven AREN'T trying to take the company private?
Click to expand...


As is their right and if they offer me a 30% premium over today's closing price ($72.40), I'll _gladly_ sell them my shares. By the way ... I was referring to your use of "your" when even a middle schooler knows it should have been "you're." The funny thing is you didn't even get the joke. "Your" it!


----------



## SAYIT

OnePercenter said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, dividends are not deductible to the corporations paying them out.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? Dividends are a cost of doing business.
Click to expand...


Wow! Just WOW!
Dividends are paid from a company's net (*after tax*) profit. For one who makes such grandiose personal financial claims you really are MONUMENTALLY IGNORANT.


----------



## Darkwind

Socialist said:


> How much debt is the united states in right now?
> Good job trying to imply Greece's evil "socialism" and "taking other people's money" only applies to Greece.


No, it applies to all failed countries.  For that is what Socialism is.  Failure.


----------



## RKMBrown

OnePercenter said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, dividends are not deductible to the corporations paying them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? Dividends are a cost of doing business.
Click to expand...

Because our government likes double taxation.


----------



## RKMBrown

SAYIT said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, dividends are not deductible to the corporations paying them out.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? Dividends are a cost of doing business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! Just WOW!
> Dividends are paid from a company's net (*after tax*) profit. For one who makes such grandiose personal financial claims you really are MONUMENTALLY IGNORANT.
Click to expand...

One percenter thinks corporations should pay taxes on revenue.  Guy's all over the place.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

SAYIT said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, dividends are not deductible to the corporations paying them out.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? Dividends are a cost of doing business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dividends are not deductible... It's amazing the huge number of errors you make in these threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But ... he's a biz wiz ... just ask him.
Click to expand...

 
And his imaginary trust pays one-tenth the tax rate on the IRS website...and he pays no individual taxes, 'cause he uses a corporate credit card.


----------



## SAYIT

RKMBrown said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Just WOW!
> Dividends are paid from a company's net (*after tax*) profit. For one who makes such grandiose personal financial claims you really are MONUMENTALLY IGNORANT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One percenter thinks corporations should pay taxes on revenue.  Guy's all over the place.
Click to expand...




Toddsterpatriot said:


> And his imaginary trust pays one-tenth the tax rate on the IRS website...and he pays no individual taxes, 'cause he uses a corporate credit card.



Does everyone think 1%'s elevator doesn't make it to the upper floors?


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Dividends are not deductible.
> Neither are union dues.
> It's amazing the huge number of errors you make in these threads.



Prove their not.


----------



## OnePercenter

SAYIT said:


> As is their right and if they offer me a 30% premium over today's closing price ($72.40), I'll _gladly_ sell them my shares. By the way ... I was referring to your use of "your" when even a middle schooler knows it should have been "you're." The funny thing is you didn't even get the joke. "Your" it!



It's their right to pay their employees so little that they qualify for public assistance, then take what they should have paid their employees and buy stock back? Really? Then the tens of billions in subsidies taxpayers paid, what happened to that money?


----------



## OnePercenter

SAYIT said:


> Wow! Just WOW!
> Dividends are paid from a company's net (*after tax*) profit. For one who makes such grandiose personal financial claims you really are MONUMENTALLY IGNORANT.



Nope. Pretax.


----------



## OnePercenter

RKMBrown said:


> Because our government likes double taxation.



How are you double-taxed?


----------



## G.T.

BlackSand said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> and guess who owns that debt or all the money the Rich the bankers wallstreet. and we will have another recession again over this debt and will come out of it and then that will still doable and the Rich will still be rich because its all funny money they control it you fight for the scraps. I would explain but you would just call me a conspiracy theorist. but make no mistake about it you're being played
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China owns a huge portion of our debt ... Try taxing them like you want to stick to Wall Street bankers.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

No, china doesnt - might wanna look that one up.


----------



## OnePercenter

RKMBrown said:


> One percenter thinks corporations should pay taxes on revenue.  Guy's all over the place.



Thanks for asking.

My plan would reduce small business costs for employees and taxes to 30%. That's a 15%-30% drop.

-Base Federal tax for corporations at 30% of revenue.

-Raise minimum wage to $23.50/hr. Based on where minimum wage should be using 1970-2015 rise in food, shelter, and transportation.

-Eliminate all business subsidies (deductions/write-offs/write-downs) except for employee expenses which are deducted dollar-for-dollar on all city, state, and Federal taxes and fees with the Feds refunding city, State, and fees.

-Companies with 500 employees or less, employee expenses above the deduction are subsidized at 100% with funds usually give back to the States.

-Adjust Social Security and private/public retirement and pension payments using 1970-2015 price structure.

-Remove the FICA limit.

-Back down ALL costs, prices, fees, to January 1, 2009 levels and hold them for 10 years which will eliminate inflation.

-Recall ALL off-shore investments tax free, and disallow any further off-shore investments.

-Make inversion illegal.


----------



## OnePercenter

G.T. said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> and guess who owns that debt or all the money the Rich the bankers wallstreet. and we will have another recession again over this debt and will come out of it and then that will still doable and the Rich will still be rich because its all funny money they control it you fight for the scraps. I would explain but you would just call me a conspiracy theorist. but make no mistake about it you're being played
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China owns a huge portion of our debt ... Try taxing them like you want to stick to Wall Street bankers.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, china doesnt - might wanna look that one up.
Click to expand...


It's $1.2 trillion.

The largest foreign holder of U.S. debt is China, which owns more about $1.2 trillion in bills, notes and bonds, according to the Treasury.

U.S. Debt - How Much China Owns


----------



## G.T.

OnePercenter said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> and guess who owns that debt or all the money the Rich the bankers wallstreet. and we will have another recession again over this debt and will come out of it and then that will still doable and the Rich will still be rich because its all funny money they control it you fight for the scraps. I would explain but you would just call me a conspiracy theorist. but make no mistake about it you're being played
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China owns a huge portion of our debt ... Try taxing them like you want to stick to Wall Street bankers.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, china doesnt - might wanna look that one up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's $1.2 trillion.
> 
> The largest foreign holder of U.S. debt is China, which owns more about $1.2 trillion in bills, notes and bonds, according to the Treasury.
> 
> U.S. Debt - How Much China Owns
Click to expand...

Kay, my comment stands.

What % of the total debt does china own?


Answer: not even 20.

So "huge portion" was kind of........well, no, it was FULL retard.


----------



## BlackSand

G.T. said:


> No, china doesnt - might wanna look that one up.



I didn't ask if they did ... You need to do better research.

.


----------



## G.T.

BlackSand said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, china doesnt - might wanna look that one up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ask if they did ... You need to do better research.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

You stated they own a huge portion.

What % entails "huge portion" in your mind?

I would think
....
30, minimum? 40... 50...60.....70

Where does "huge portion" start, % wise? China does not qualify.


----------



## BlackSand

G.T. said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, china doesnt - might wanna look that one up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ask if they did ... You need to do better research.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You stated they own a huge portion.
> 
> What % entails "huge portion" in your mind?
> 
> I would think
> ....
> 30, minimum? 40... 50...60.....70
> 
> Where does "huge portion" start, % wise? China does not qualify.
Click to expand...


You tell me the figure you got from your research ... It doesn't matter what I think it is.
I don't expect you to take my figures at face value ... If you have evidence otherwise then feel free to present it.

.


----------



## G.T.

BlackSand said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, china doesnt - might wanna look that one up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ask if they did ... You need to do better research.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You stated they own a huge portion.
> 
> What % entails "huge portion" in your mind?
> 
> I would think
> ....
> 30, minimum? 40... 50...60.....70
> 
> Where does "huge portion" start, % wise? China does not qualify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You tell me the figure you got from your research ... It doesn't matter what I think it is.
> I don't expect you to take my figures at face value ... If you have evidence otherwise then feel free to present it.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Ill get you the exact %, just as soon as you tell me what % you feel qualifies as "huge portion."

Or just say, hey, shucks....I didnt actually research it before.


----------



## BlackSand

G.T. said:


> Ill get you the exact %, just as soon as you tell me what % you feel qualifies as "huge portion."
> 
> Or just say, hey, shucks....I didnt actually research it before.



Well then contact me when you have ... I am not your secretary.

.


----------



## G.T.

BlackSand said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ill get you the exact %, just as soon as you tell me what % you feel qualifies as "huge portion."
> 
> Or just say, hey, shucks....I didnt actually research it before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then contact me when you have ... I am not your secretary.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

And my point stands. China does not own a "huge portion" of the debt, you were talking out your ass when ignorant of what % China owns.

Ill give ya a hint - its closer to 10% then it is to 30 or more.

The rest of the homework isnon you, since you quite obviously arent straight forward at all re: your flawed research.


----------



## BlackSand

G.T. said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ill get you the exact %, just as soon as you tell me what % you feel qualifies as "huge portion."
> 
> Or just say, hey, shucks....I didnt actually research it before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then contact me when you have ... I am not your secretary.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And my point stands. China does not own a "huge portion" of the debt, you were talking out your ass when ignorant of what % China owns.
> 
> Ill give ya a hint - its closer to 10% then it is to 30 or more.
Click to expand...


I'll take it as a hint from someone who says they haven't researched it and doesn't know ... And file in the drawer with all other miscellaneous information.
Thanks for your help ... I am sure someone can use your information for what it is worth.

.


----------



## G.T.

I think its funny I hedged my bet - I havent looked in over a year so I figured ten or more would be safe.

Its not even 10% though. Lol


----------



## G.T.

BlackSand said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ill get you the exact %, just as soon as you tell me what % you feel qualifies as "huge portion."
> 
> Or just say, hey, shucks....I didnt actually research it before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then contact me when you have ... I am not your secretary.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And my point stands. China does not own a "huge portion" of the debt, you were talking out your ass when ignorant of what % China owns.
> 
> Ill give ya a hint - its closer to 10% then it is to 30 or more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll take it as a hint from someone who says they haven't researched it and doesn't know ... And file in the drawer with all other miscellaneous information.
> Thanks for your help ... I am sure someone can use your information for what it is worth.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Someone hasnt researched it. Thatd be the person who says " huge portion" = 8%.


----------



## BlackSand

G.T. said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ill get you the exact %, just as soon as you tell me what % you feel qualifies as "huge portion."
> 
> Or just say, hey, shucks....I didnt actually research it before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then contact me when you have ... I am not your secretary.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And my point stands. China does not own a "huge portion" of the debt, you were talking out your ass when ignorant of what % China owns.
> 
> Ill give ya a hint - its closer to 10% then it is to 30 or more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll take it as a hint from someone who says they haven't researched it and doesn't know ... And file in the drawer with all other miscellaneous information.
> Thanks for your help ... I am sure someone can use your information for what it is worth.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone hasnt researched it. Thatd be the person who says " huge portion" = 8%.
Click to expand...


Okay ... I will discuss it with someone if they show up 

.


----------



## G.T.

Who Owns The Most U.S. Debt - Forbes

7 point something % as of Oct 2014 

Let the record show that a "huge portion" of 100% to blacksand is 7%. Wow. Oops.


----------



## G.T.

Im before the moonwalk and cringe worthy inability to admit she was wrong in the face of facts and data.


----------



## BlackSand

G.T. said:


> Who Owns The Most U.S. Debt - Forbes
> 
> 7 point something % as of Oct 2014
> 
> Let the record show that a "huge portion" of 100% to blacksand is 7%. Wow. Oops.



Okay ... I see now that China just holds the largest portion of our foreign debt.
And I can see where 7.2 % of our debt really isn't a lot of money.

.


----------



## G.T.

BlackSand said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who Owns The Most U.S. Debt - Forbes
> 
> 7 point something % as of Oct 2014
> 
> Let the record show that a "huge portion" of 100% to blacksand is 7%. Wow. Oops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay ... I see now that China just holds the largest portion of our foreign debt.
> And I can see where 7.2 % of our debt really isn't a lot of money.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Lol....soulmates

H.p.

Anyhoo, bedtime!!


----------



## G.T.

J.p.***


----------



## BlackSand

G.T. said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who Owns The Most U.S. Debt - Forbes
> 
> 7 point something % as of Oct 2014
> 
> Let the record show that a "huge portion" of 100% to blacksand is 7%. Wow. Oops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay ... I see now that China just holds the largest portion of our foreign debt.
> And I can see where 7.2 % of our debt really isn't a lot of money.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol....soulmates
> 
> H.p.
> 
> Anyhoo, bedtime!!
Click to expand...


Night ... Sleep Well and Pleasant Dreams.
And thanks for looking that up for me ... Lol.

.


----------



## OnePercenter

G.T. said:


> Kay, my comment stands.
> 
> What % of the total debt does china own?
> 
> 
> Answer: not even 20.
> 
> So "huge portion" was kind of........well, no, it was FULL retard.



'Kay', $1.2 trillion ISN'T huge? 'Kay' LOL!!!


----------



## G.T.

OnePercenter said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kay, my comment stands.
> 
> What % of the total debt does china own?
> 
> 
> Answer: not even 20.
> 
> So "huge portion" was kind of........well, no, it was FULL retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Kay', $1.2 trillion ISN'T huge? 'Kay' LOL!!!
Click to expand...

7.2% of 100% isnt huge.


----------



## JQPublic1

prison/con.net said:


> we'll see if Europe and the US just let them starve/riot. I doubt it, the powers that be are too afraid that it will spread, to Spain, etc.



Yeah, the bleeding heart "liberals" will bail them out and "greece" their palms with greenbacks while the "conservatives" will bemoan it with the usual rancor.


----------



## RKMBrown

OnePercenter said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because our government likes double taxation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you double-taxed?
Click to expand...

Corporations pay tax on profits... then after the profits are taxed and the dividends distributed to the owners of the corporation, our government taxes that same profit again as personal income tax.


----------



## Meathead

JQPublic1 said:


> prison/con.net said:
> 
> 
> 
> we'll see if Europe and the US just let them starve/riot. I doubt it, the powers that be are too afraid that it will spread, to Spain, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the bleeding heart "liberals" will bail them out and "greece" their palms with greenbacks while the "conservatives" will bemoan it with the usual rancor.
Click to expand...

Sure, the liberals that are telling the left-wing Greek government to privatize, raise the retirement age, curb the unions and cut government spending?

You're an idiot!


----------



## SAYIT

OnePercenter said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Just WOW!
> Dividends are paid from a company's net (*after tax*) profit. For one who makes such grandiose personal financial claims you really are MONUMENTALLY IGNORANT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Pretax.
Click to expand...


Wow. You really are every bit as dense as you seem but I found an explanation at Investopedia that appears to have been written so that even an 11 yr old child could understand. Ask an adult for help if this doesn't make things clear:

After all is said and done, companies that have made a profit can do one of two things with the excess cash. They can (1) take the money and reinvest it to earn even more money, or (2) take the excess funds and divide them among the company's owners, the shareholders, in the form of a dividend.

If the company decides to pay out dividends, the earnings are taxed twice by the government because of the transfer of the money from the company to the shareholders. *The first taxation occurs at the company's year-end when it must pay taxes on its earnings.* *The second taxation occurs when the shareholders receive the dividends, which come from the company's after-tax earnings.* The shareholders pay taxes first as owners of a company that brings in earnings and then again as individuals, who must pay income taxes on their own personal dividend earnings.
http://www.investopedia.com/ask/answers/03/102203.asp#ixzz3e58Iwnvy


----------



## OnePercenter

G.T. said:


> 7.2% of 100% isnt huge.



$1.2 trillion dollars ISN'T huge? That's a lot of Kool-Aid for you!


----------



## G.T.

OnePercenter said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7.2% of 100% isnt huge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1.2 trillion dollars ISN'T huge? That's a lot of Kool-Aid for you!
Click to expand...

No, its not at all huge. not as a percentage of total debt (7.2%), not as a percent of estimated us assetts (0.00000005-ish percent)...

In no fucking universe is that a lot of debt for an economy as large as ours.


Oh....you were comparing it to PERSONAL debt? 

No really.....good argument bro. 

No, really.


----------



## OnePercenter

RKMBrown said:


> Corporations pay tax on profits... then after the profits are taxed and the dividends distributed to the owners of the corporation, our government taxes that same profit again as personal income tax.



Corporations pay taxes on profits. The dividends are distributed by a benefit company and are deducted as business costs by the corporation. Individuals are taxed on the income they make.


----------



## OnePercenter

SAYIT said:


> Wow. You really are every bit as dense as you seem but I found an explanation at Investopedia that appears to have been written so that even an 11 yr old child could understand. Ask an adult for help if this doesn't make things clear:
> 
> After all is said and done, companies that have made a profit can do one of two things with the excess cash. They can (1) take the money and reinvest it to earn even more money, or (2) take the excess funds and divide them among the company's owners, the shareholders, in the form of a dividend.
> 
> If the company decides to pay out dividends, the earnings are taxed twice by the government because of the transfer of the money from the company to the shareholders. *The first taxation occurs at the company's year-end when it must pay taxes on its earnings.* *The second taxation occurs when the shareholders receive the dividends, which come from the company's after-tax earnings.* The shareholders pay taxes first as owners of a company that brings in earnings and then again as individuals, who must pay income taxes on their own personal dividend earnings.
> http://www.investopedia.com/ask/answers/03/102203.asp#ixzz3e58Iwnvy



Answered in post 233.


----------



## montelatici

OnePercenter said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corporations pay tax on profits... then after the profits are taxed and the dividends distributed to the owners of the corporation, our government taxes that same profit again as personal income tax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corporations pay taxes on profits. The dividends are distributed by a benefit company and are deducted as business costs by the corporation. Individuals are taxed on the income they make.
Click to expand...


For a one per center you know very little about corporate taxation. Dividends are a distribution of a corporation's earnings to its stockholders. Dividends are not considered an expense of the corporation and, therefore, dividends do not reduce a corporation's net income or its taxable income.


----------



## OnePercenter

G.T. said:


> No, its not at all huge. not as a percentage of total debt (7.2%), not as a percent of estimated us assetts (0.00000005-ish percent)...
> 
> In no fucking universe is that a lot of debt for an economy as large as ours.
> 
> 
> Oh....you were comparing it to PERSONAL debt?
> 
> No really.....good argument bro.
> 
> No, really.



$1.2 trillion dollars ISN'T huge? That's a lot of Kool-Aid for you!

I'm beginning to believe that you don't need anymore Kool-Aid.


----------



## OnePercenter

montelatici said:


> For a one per center you know very little about corporate taxation. Dividends are a distribution of a corporation's earnings to its stockholders. Dividends are not considered an expense of the corporation and, therefore, dividends do not reduce a corporation's net income or its taxable income.



Except when a benefit company pays the dividend to the investor. The entire proceeds paid to a benefit company are fully deductible. Think about it. The company doesn't directly pay the investor, the company pays another company.


----------



## G.T.

OnePercenter said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, its not at all huge. not as a percentage of total debt (7.2%), not as a percent of estimated us assetts (0.00000005-ish percent)...
> 
> In no fucking universe is that a lot of debt for an economy as large as ours.
> 
> 
> Oh....you were comparing it to PERSONAL debt?
> 
> No really.....good argument bro.
> 
> No, really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1.2 trillion dollars ISN'T huge? That's a lot of Kool-Aid for you!
> 
> I'm beginning to believe that you don't need anymore Kool-Aid.
Click to expand...

No, for an economy the size of the u.s.'s its as tiny as your dick.


----------



## OnePercenter

G.T. said:


> No, for an economy the size of the u.s.'s its as tiny as your dick.



I was correct. Too much Kool-Aid.


----------



## G.T.

OnePercenter said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, for an economy the size of the u.s.'s its as tiny as your dick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was correct. Too much Kool-Aid.
Click to expand...

Youre competing with stephanie for dumbest poster. 

To scale, 1.2 trillion is only 7.2% of total us debt.

Thats 3750 from every citizen over their lifetime. 

Thats about 0.000005% of total u.s. assets (estimated land, business, infrastructure, etc).




Youre the dope who doesnt understand the concept of "scale," "scope" and "percentages" so please, have a fucking seat at the kiddie table.


----------



## OnePercenter

G.T. said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, for an economy the size of the u.s.'s its as tiny as your dick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was correct. Too much Kool-Aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre competing with stephanie for dumbest poster.
> 
> To scale, 1.2 trillion is only 7.2% of total us debt.
> 
> Thats 3750 from every citizen over their lifetime.
> 
> Thats about 0.000005% of total u.s. assets (estimated land, business, infrastructure, etc).
> 
> Youre the dope who doesnt understand the concept of "scale," "scope" and "percentages" so please, have a fucking seat at the kiddie table.
Click to expand...


So you're saying that $1.2 trillion dollars ISN'T a lot of money?


----------



## G.T.

OnePercenter said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, for an economy the size of the u.s.'s its as tiny as your dick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was correct. Too much Kool-Aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre competing with stephanie for dumbest poster.
> 
> To scale, 1.2 trillion is only 7.2% of total us debt.
> 
> Thats 3750 from every citizen over their lifetime.
> 
> Thats about 0.000005% of total u.s. assets (estimated land, business, infrastructure, etc).
> 
> Youre the dope who doesnt understand the concept of "scale," "scope" and "percentages" so please, have a fucking seat at the kiddie table.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're saying that $1.2 trillion dollars ISN'T a lot of money?
Click to expand...

In what economy?

Your personal household?

Or the entire u.s. economy....?


Thats why youre a jackass.


----------



## montelatici

OnePercenter said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a one per center you know very little about corporate taxation. Dividends are a distribution of a corporation's earnings to its stockholders. Dividends are not considered an expense of the corporation and, therefore, dividends do not reduce a corporation's net income or its taxable income.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except when a benefit company pays the dividend to the investor. The entire proceeds paid to a benefit company are fully deductible. Think about it. The company doesn't directly pay the investor, the company pays another company.
Click to expand...


By definition, dividends can only be paid to stockholders.  So if this mythical "benefit" company is the stockholder, it still a dividend and the corporation paying the dividends cannot claim them as an expense.


----------



## sealybobo

Socialist said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Grexit I predicted back in January comes one step closer.  What did those assholes think?  They could stick their thumbs in Europeans' eyes and say fuck you but still continue to get bailout money?  I dont think so.
> Greece and creditors fail in last attempt to reach deal - Yahoo Finance
> 
> 
> 
> grease like the United States is going broke because the rich are not paying their fair share of taxes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found this hilarious cartoon detailing this issue..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could take everything the Top 1% has and it still wouldn't pay off our debt ... Keep on pretending you have any answers worth listening to.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The debt will never go away, but I think it's funny how morons want to try to find ways to alleviate the debt and ignore the most obvious.
Click to expand...

if you even try to discuss the debt seriously you'll be called a conspiracy theorist. the whole thing is a scam we are all run and owned by the rich at this point the entire world. control the money control the government.also notice with all the tea bagging kuch we went through the last few years the debt still keeps climbing and it's not like Obama has a spending problem. its just for the last 30 years we've been slashing taxes on the rich even when we had that problem so of course that's going to quadruple when you cut taxes on the rich and corporations all while the death clock is skyrocketing. is anyone surprised? I just wonder why do the GOP only go after programs that help the poor?


----------



## SAYIT

OnePercenter said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a one per center you know very little about corporate taxation. Dividends are a distribution of a corporation's earnings to its stockholders. Dividends are not considered an expense of the corporation and, therefore, dividends do not reduce a corporation's net income or its taxable income.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except when a benefit company pays the dividend to the investor. The entire proceeds paid to a benefit company are fully deductible. Think about it. The company doesn't directly pay the investor, the company pays another company.
Click to expand...


Absolute BULLSHIT!
A benefit corp is one which is chartered to enable community and environmentally minded business owners to preserve their social goals without sacrificing the ability to make a profit. They do not exist to nor can they receive untaxed profits from other corporations to be paid out to shareholders as dividends. You are without doubt _the dimmest_ poster _ever_ to infest this board yet typical of the lying sludge we call liberals and are the poster child for the old axiom: When in over your head, STOP DIGGING, stupid!


----------



## montelatici

Let's make it simple.  Debt worldwide is owned by very few wealthy entities who just cannot spend it, they already own more than they can handle.  So they loan this money out for a rate of interest. Greece owes some of these entities money.  Greece does not have the resources to pay the debt back (the principle) , much less the interest due.  If Greece gets away with not paying the principle and interest back, the owners of the debt lose money they had no use for.  The fear is that others might decide not to pay the money and interest back.  But the biggest fear is that it may be discovered that this wealth that was loaned out is based on fiat currency that is intrinsically worth nothing anyway.  Can you imagine what would happen if people figure this out?


----------



## The Rabbi

Socialist said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> who raise their taxes? I know Bush got in trouble for no new taxes so it could have been him could have sworn Clinton cut corporate taxes and Bush certainly did. so good I'm glad they're paying their fair share but don't forget the loopholes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *who raise their taxes?*
> 
> Well, it's very complicated and based on your low IQ, I'm not sure I could dumb down the explanation enough for a moron like you to understand.
> 
> *could have sworn Clinton cut corporate taxes and Bush certainly did*
> 
> Wrong on both counts. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GAO U.S. corporations pay average effective tax rate of 12.6 - Jul. 1 2013
> I don't care what party does what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off shore havens? Are you telling me that people arrange their affairs to minimize their tax liabilities? Are you serious? Liberals have been whining for decades that the opposite is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Minimize tax liabilities" Billy, just give me lower taxes and it'll trickle down, I promise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hike taxes on the rich and corporations, they'll just line up to pay more, I promise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have no choice there in our country don't make me go Hugo Chavez on them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> don't make me go Hugo Chavez on them*
> 
> You mean you'll tank the economy so much that we can't get toilet paper?
> Yet another socialist success story. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh jesus christ, are you really that blind? The achievements of hugo are evident, all Hugo did was take oil profits and invest them into social programs, unlike what the venezuelan leadership was doing previously, (Keeping the oil money for the upper classes) the economy there would have tanked either way with the oil prices. Now, poverty is reduced, healthcare is better for the majority, people aren't starving..
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hike taxes on the rich and corporations, they'll just line up to pay more, I promise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth about what corporations actually pay in taxes is extremely low and nothing like the bullshit you're spewing, here, read up on some solutions, trust me, lower taxes does not equal benefits for working people, if you're seriously trying to defend trickle down economics, you're delusional and insane.
> Annual income of richest 100 people enough to end global poverty four times over Oxfam International
> "
> Hobbs said: “We need a global new deal to reverse decades of increasing inequality. As a first step world leaders should formally commit themselves to reducing inequality to the levels seen in 1990.
> 
> “From tax havens to weak employment laws, the richest benefit from a global economic system which is rigged in their favour. It is time our leaders reformed the system so that it works in the interests of the whole of humanity rather than a global elite.”
> 
> Closing tax havens – which hold as much as $32 trillion or a third of all global wealth – could yield an additional $189bn in additional tax revenues. In addition to a tax haven crackdown, elements of a global new deal could include:
> 
> 
> a reversal of the trend towards more regressive forms of taxation;
> a global minimum corporation tax rate;
> measures to boost wages compared with returns available to capital;
> "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The truth about what corporations actually pay in taxes is extremely low and nothing like the bullshit you're spewing*
> 
> My comments were about taxes on rich people, not corporations.
> Try reading for comprehension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://takingnote.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/11/24/its-good-to-be-rich-you-get-a-lower-tax-rate/?_r=0
> Poor Families Pay Double The State And Local Tax Rate As The Rich Study
> Warren Buffett says the super-rich pay lower tax rates than others PolitiFact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you don't.
> No they don't.
> Warren is wrong.
> 
> Thanks for the moronic links that have nothing to do with my earlier comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts scare you, don't they? Well, regarding your earlier comments, which one are you talking about?
Click to expand...

Wow,. Yeah, great achievements.  He turned a prosperous country into another socialist shit hole where people riot to buy toilet paper.  They kicked out all the people with assets who knew how to do business and substituted a bunch of party apparatchiks without a clue.  The result is an economy in freefall, starvation, misery and death.  That is the end result of socialism everywhere and every time.


----------



## The Rabbi

montelatici said:


> Let's make it simple.  Debt worldwide is owned by very few wealthy entities who just cannot spend it, they already own more than they can handle.  So they loan this money out for a rate of interest. Greece owes some of these entities money.  Greece does not have the resources to pay the debt back (the principle) , much less the interest due.  If Greece gets away with not paying the principle and interest back, the owners of the debt lose money they had no use for.  The fear is that others might decide not to pay the money and interest back.  But the biggest fear is that it may be discovered that this wealth that was loaned out is based on fiat currency that is intrinsically worth nothing anyway.  Can you imagine what would happen if people figure this out?


Wait.  So debt is owned by wealthy people and they lend this debt to others for a return.
Are you on drugs or just seriously stupid?


----------



## montelatici

The Rabbi said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's make it simple.  Debt worldwide is owned by very few wealthy entities who just cannot spend it, they already own more than they can handle.  So they loan this money out for a rate of interest. Greece owes some of these entities money.  Greece does not have the resources to pay the debt back (the principle) , much less the interest due.  If Greece gets away with not paying the principle and interest back, the owners of the debt lose money they had no use for.  The fear is that others might decide not to pay the money and interest back.  But the biggest fear is that it may be discovered that this wealth that was loaned out is based on fiat currency that is intrinsically worth nothing anyway.  Can you imagine what would happen if people figure this out?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.  So debt is owned by wealthy people and they lend this debt to others for a return.
> Are you on drugs or just seriously stupid?
Click to expand...


Just fact, moron.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Guess invading neighboring countries like they used to is out of the question?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

montelatici said:


> Let's make it simple.  Debt worldwide is owned by very few wealthy entities who just cannot spend it, they already own more than they can handle.  So they loan this money out for a rate of interest. Greece owes some of these entities money.  Greece does not have the resources to pay the debt back (the principle) , much less the interest due.  If Greece gets away with not paying the principle and interest back, the owners of the debt lose money they had no use for.  The fear is that others might decide not to pay the money and interest back.  But the biggest fear is that it may be discovered that this wealth that was loaned out is based on fiat currency that is intrinsically worth nothing anyway.  Can you imagine what would happen if people figure this out?


 
* Debt worldwide is owned by very few wealthy entities who just cannot spend it*

Baloney. Savers all over the world own debt instruments.

*But the biggest fear is that it may be discovered that this wealth that was loaned out is based on fiat currency that is intrinsically worth nothing anyway.*

If only it were based on gold, which is intrinsically worth nothing anyway.


----------



## montelatici

1. Yes, and they are the few wealthy entities (including persons).  For example.  only 3% of Indians even have a bank account.
2. Gold can't be printed.


----------



## sealybobo

The Rabbi said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *who raise their taxes?*
> 
> Well, it's very complicated and based on your low IQ, I'm not sure I could dumb down the explanation enough for a moron like you to understand.
> 
> *could have sworn Clinton cut corporate taxes and Bush certainly did*
> 
> Wrong on both counts. Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> GAO U.S. corporations pay average effective tax rate of 12.6 - Jul. 1 2013
> I don't care what party does what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Minimize tax liabilities" Billy, just give me lower taxes and it'll trickle down, I promise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hike taxes on the rich and corporations, they'll just line up to pay more, I promise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have no choice there in our country don't make me go Hugo Chavez on them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> don't make me go Hugo Chavez on them*
> 
> You mean you'll tank the economy so much that we can't get toilet paper?
> Yet another socialist success story. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh jesus christ, are you really that blind? The achievements of hugo are evident, all Hugo did was take oil profits and invest them into social programs, unlike what the venezuelan leadership was doing previously, (Keeping the oil money for the upper classes) the economy there would have tanked either way with the oil prices. Now, poverty is reduced, healthcare is better for the majority, people aren't starving..
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth about what corporations actually pay in taxes is extremely low and nothing like the bullshit you're spewing, here, read up on some solutions, trust me, lower taxes does not equal benefits for working people, if you're seriously trying to defend trickle down economics, you're delusional and insane.
> Annual income of richest 100 people enough to end global poverty four times over Oxfam International
> "
> Hobbs said: “We need a global new deal to reverse decades of increasing inequality. As a first step world leaders should formally commit themselves to reducing inequality to the levels seen in 1990.
> 
> “From tax havens to weak employment laws, the richest benefit from a global economic system which is rigged in their favour. It is time our leaders reformed the system so that it works in the interests of the whole of humanity rather than a global elite.”
> 
> Closing tax havens – which hold as much as $32 trillion or a third of all global wealth – could yield an additional $189bn in additional tax revenues. In addition to a tax haven crackdown, elements of a global new deal could include:
> 
> 
> a reversal of the trend towards more regressive forms of taxation;
> a global minimum corporation tax rate;
> measures to boost wages compared with returns available to capital;
> "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The truth about what corporations actually pay in taxes is extremely low and nothing like the bullshit you're spewing*
> 
> My comments were about taxes on rich people, not corporations.
> Try reading for comprehension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://takingnote.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/11/24/its-good-to-be-rich-you-get-a-lower-tax-rate/?_r=0
> Poor Families Pay Double The State And Local Tax Rate As The Rich Study
> Warren Buffett says the super-rich pay lower tax rates than others PolitiFact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you don't.
> No they don't.
> Warren is wrong.
> 
> Thanks for the moronic links that have nothing to do with my earlier comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts scare you, don't they? Well, regarding your earlier comments, which one are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow,. Yeah, great achievements.  He turned a prosperous country into another socialist shit hole where people riot to buy toilet paper.  They kicked out all the people with assets who knew how to do business and substituted a bunch of party apparatchiks without a clue.  The result is an economy in freefall, starvation, misery and death.  That is the end result of socialism everywhere and every time.
Click to expand...

Or when the rich dont pay taxes.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

montelatici said:


> 1. Yes, and they are the few wealthy entities (including persons).  For example.  only 3% of Indians even have a bank account.
> 2. Gold can't be printed.


 
* Yes, and they are the few wealthy entities (including persons).*

Few? LOL!

* For example. only 3% of Indians even have a bank account.*

Or China, where they save nearly 50% of GDP.

*Gold can't be printed.*

Or eaten.


----------



## The Rabbi

montelatici said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's make it simple.  Debt worldwide is owned by very few wealthy entities who just cannot spend it, they already own more than they can handle.  So they loan this money out for a rate of interest. Greece owes some of these entities money.  Greece does not have the resources to pay the debt back (the principle) , much less the interest due.  If Greece gets away with not paying the principle and interest back, the owners of the debt lose money they had no use for.  The fear is that others might decide not to pay the money and interest back.  But the biggest fear is that it may be discovered that this wealth that was loaned out is based on fiat currency that is intrinsically worth nothing anyway.  Can you imagine what would happen if people figure this out?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.  So debt is owned by wealthy people and they lend this debt to others for a return.
> Are you on drugs or just seriously stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just fact, moron.
Click to expand...

No, it is not a fact.  It is stupid and illogical.
Then again, you are a jew-hater so what else could I expect?


----------



## The Rabbi

sealybobo said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> GAO U.S. corporations pay average effective tax rate of 12.6 - Jul. 1 2013
> I don't care what party does what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hike taxes on the rich and corporations, they'll just line up to pay more, I promise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have no choice there in our country don't make me go Hugo Chavez on them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> don't make me go Hugo Chavez on them*
> 
> You mean you'll tank the economy so much that we can't get toilet paper?
> Yet another socialist success story. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh jesus christ, are you really that blind? The achievements of hugo are evident, all Hugo did was take oil profits and invest them into social programs, unlike what the venezuelan leadership was doing previously, (Keeping the oil money for the upper classes) the economy there would have tanked either way with the oil prices. Now, poverty is reduced, healthcare is better for the majority, people aren't starving..
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The truth about what corporations actually pay in taxes is extremely low and nothing like the bullshit you're spewing*
> 
> My comments were about taxes on rich people, not corporations.
> Try reading for comprehension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://takingnote.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/11/24/its-good-to-be-rich-you-get-a-lower-tax-rate/?_r=0
> Poor Families Pay Double The State And Local Tax Rate As The Rich Study
> Warren Buffett says the super-rich pay lower tax rates than others PolitiFact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you don't.
> No they don't.
> Warren is wrong.
> 
> Thanks for the moronic links that have nothing to do with my earlier comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts scare you, don't they? Well, regarding your earlier comments, which one are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow,. Yeah, great achievements.  He turned a prosperous country into another socialist shit hole where people riot to buy toilet paper.  They kicked out all the people with assets who knew how to do business and substituted a bunch of party apparatchiks without a clue.  The result is an economy in freefall, starvation, misery and death.  That is the end result of socialism everywhere and every time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or when the rich dont pay taxes.
Click to expand...

They dont pay taxes when they flee the country.  Which is what happened.  The middle class got impoverished by Chavez' absurd socialist policies.


----------



## sealybobo

The Rabbi said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> they have no choice there in our country don't make me go Hugo Chavez on them
> 
> 
> 
> *
> don't make me go Hugo Chavez on them*
> 
> You mean you'll tank the economy so much that we can't get toilet paper?
> Yet another socialist success story. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh jesus christ, are you really that blind? The achievements of hugo are evident, all Hugo did was take oil profits and invest them into social programs, unlike what the venezuelan leadership was doing previously, (Keeping the oil money for the upper classes) the economy there would have tanked either way with the oil prices. Now, poverty is reduced, healthcare is better for the majority, people aren't starving..
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://takingnote.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/11/24/its-good-to-be-rich-you-get-a-lower-tax-rate/?_r=0
> Poor Families Pay Double The State And Local Tax Rate As The Rich Study
> Warren Buffett says the super-rich pay lower tax rates than others PolitiFact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you don't.
> No they don't.
> Warren is wrong.
> 
> Thanks for the moronic links that have nothing to do with my earlier comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts scare you, don't they? Well, regarding your earlier comments, which one are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow,. Yeah, great achievements.  He turned a prosperous country into another socialist shit hole where people riot to buy toilet paper.  They kicked out all the people with assets who knew how to do business and substituted a bunch of party apparatchiks without a clue.  The result is an economy in freefall, starvation, misery and death.  That is the end result of socialism everywhere and every time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or when the rich dont pay taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They dont pay taxes when they flee the country.  Which is what happened.  The middle class got impoverished by Chavez' absurd socialist policies.
Click to expand...

obviously you don't know s*** about the rest of the world. typical American


----------



## sealybobo

I wish these companies that don't want to pay taxes would just get the f*** out of the country. go to Mexico and sell your goods to mexico.

man do I hate stupid greedy Americans


----------



## The Rabbi

sealybobo said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> don't make me go Hugo Chavez on them*
> 
> You mean you'll tank the economy so much that we can't get toilet paper?
> Yet another socialist success story. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh jesus christ, are you really that blind? The achievements of hugo are evident, all Hugo did was take oil profits and invest them into social programs, unlike what the venezuelan leadership was doing previously, (Keeping the oil money for the upper classes) the economy there would have tanked either way with the oil prices. Now, poverty is reduced, healthcare is better for the majority, people aren't starving..
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't.
> No they don't.
> Warren is wrong.
> 
> Thanks for the moronic links that have nothing to do with my earlier comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts scare you, don't they? Well, regarding your earlier comments, which one are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow,. Yeah, great achievements.  He turned a prosperous country into another socialist shit hole where people riot to buy toilet paper.  They kicked out all the people with assets who knew how to do business and substituted a bunch of party apparatchiks without a clue.  The result is an economy in freefall, starvation, misery and death.  That is the end result of socialism everywhere and every time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or when the rich dont pay taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They dont pay taxes when they flee the country.  Which is what happened.  The middle class got impoverished by Chavez' absurd socialist policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obviously you don't know s*** about the rest of the world. typical American
Click to expand...

Shut the fuck up, asshole.  You are literally one of the biggest clowns on this board.  Take this and shove it down your throat.
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/23/world/americas/23iht-23florida.9440922.html?pagewanted=all


----------



## The Rabbi

sealybobo said:


> I wish these companies that don't want to pay taxes would just get the f*** out of the country. go to Mexico and sell your goods to mexico.
> 
> man do I hate stupid greedy Americans


Dumbshit. Who's going to pay people's salaries?
Geezus, liberals are dumber than cattle.


----------



## Staidhup

Actually Greek debt securities are not as widely held as you proclaim and if they should default it will not have the systemic result forcing banks over the brink. As for sealybobo, well its not that they don't want to pay taxes its just that they want to be on the same playing field as their competition, and that is wrong? I guess as long as your existence depends on another's sweat and hard work your position, however limited, makes sense.


----------



## The Rabbi

Staidhup said:


> Actually Greek debt securities are not as widely held as you proclaim and if they should default it will not have the systemic result forcing banks over the brink. As for sealybobo, well its not that they don't want to pay taxes its just that they want to be on the same playing field as their competition, and that is wrong? I guess as long as your existence depends on another's sweat and hard work your position, however limited, makes sense.


Banks and other lenders have seen default coming for over a year.  They have had plenty of time to prepare contingencies and prepare themselves for it.  A year ago people were saying a Grexit would be disaster.  But now everyone has made preparations for that so it wont be that big a deal.  Say bye bye to the Euro and hello drachma!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Staidhup said:


> Actually Greek debt securities are not as widely held as you proclaim and if they should default it will not have the systemic result forcing banks over the brink. As for sealybobo, well its not that they don't want to pay taxes its just that they want to be on the same playing field as their competition, and that is wrong? I guess as long as your existence depends on another's sweat and hard work your position, however limited, makes sense.


 
*Actually Greek debt securities are not as widely held as you proclaim*

Who said they were widely held? Where?
After their last default, when the private lenders took something like a 50% haircut, the remaining debt was taken over by the ECB, IMF and other EU governments, for the most part.
That's why a default will mostly just hurt the Greeks.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

The Rabbi said:


> Staidhup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Greek debt securities are not as widely held as you proclaim and if they should default it will not have the systemic result forcing banks over the brink. As for sealybobo, well its not that they don't want to pay taxes its just that they want to be on the same playing field as their competition, and that is wrong? I guess as long as your existence depends on another's sweat and hard work your position, however limited, makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Banks and other lenders have seen default coming for over a year.  They have had plenty of time to prepare contingencies and prepare themselves for it.  A year ago people were saying a Grexit would be disaster.  But now everyone has made preparations for that so it wont be that big a deal.  Say bye bye to the Euro and hello drachma!
Click to expand...

 
* Say bye bye to the Euro and hello drachma!*

No kidding. The Greeks were whining about austerity before, wait until their standard of living is cut in half, when they get paid in drachma versus euros.


----------



## The Rabbi

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staidhup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Greek debt securities are not as widely held as you proclaim and if they should default it will not have the systemic result forcing banks over the brink. As for sealybobo, well its not that they don't want to pay taxes its just that they want to be on the same playing field as their competition, and that is wrong? I guess as long as your existence depends on another's sweat and hard work your position, however limited, makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Banks and other lenders have seen default coming for over a year.  They have had plenty of time to prepare contingencies and prepare themselves for it.  A year ago people were saying a Grexit would be disaster.  But now everyone has made preparations for that so it wont be that big a deal.  Say bye bye to the Euro and hello drachma!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * Say bye bye to the Euro and hello drachma!*
> 
> No kidding. The Greeks were whining about austerity before, wait until their standard of living is cut in half, when they get paid in drachma versus euros.
Click to expand...

Those assholes deserve every bit of it.  They elected the left wingers because they promised they could keep all their free shit and the Germans would pay for it.  Fuck them.  They created that hellhole and now they get to live in it.  Greece has always been the model for Western culture.  Now they can be the model for what not to do.


----------



## montelatici

The Greeks were never paid the reparations they were due from Germany to pay for the damage the Germans did during the occupation nor did the Germans pay back the forced loans.  The Germans took the Greek treasury and called it a loan.  It was never paid back because the U.S. and Britain decided that Germany had to pay reparations to them first.

"The very basics of this are that Germany exacted a forced loan from the Bank of Greece during the occupation, and that forced loan was not paid back, and there was probably no intention to. What we had here was an attempt to disguise, to camouflage, so to speak, occupation costs as a forced loan - and this loan had several bad aspects. It fueled hyperinflation in Greece, which was already on the way due to the Italian occupation, and most importantly, it drained Greece of vital resources. It led to a catastrophic decline in economic activity

"You will be surprised to hear that nothing happened, and the reason is the following: After the Allied invasion and the collapse of the Nazi regime, the first thing the occupation authorities did was to block all kinds of claims by and against the German government, under the legal fiction that that the German government and the German state didn't exist anymore."

Germany s Unpaid Debt to Greece Economist Albrecht Ritschl on WWII Reparations That Never Were


----------



## OnePercenter

SAYIT said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a one per center you know very little about corporate taxation. Dividends are a distribution of a corporation's earnings to its stockholders. Dividends are not considered an expense of the corporation and, therefore, dividends do not reduce a corporation's net income or its taxable income.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except when a benefit company pays the dividend to the investor. The entire proceeds paid to a benefit company are fully deductible. Think about it. The company doesn't directly pay the investor, the company pays another company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolute BULLSHIT!
> A benefit corp is one which is chartered to enable community and environmentally minded business owners to preserve their social goals without sacrificing the ability to make a profit. They do not exist to nor can they receive untaxed profits from other corporations to be paid out to shareholders as dividends. You are without doubt _the dimmest_ poster _ever_ to infest this board yet typical of the lying sludge we call liberals and are the poster child for the old axiom: When in over your head, STOP DIGGING, stupid!
Click to expand...


I NEVER wrote 'benefit corporation,' I wrote Benefit company. The last two dividend checks I received were written on/by Bank of America and JPMorgan Chase Securities. The company pays the securities company, deducts the cost as a legal deduction and the securities company distributes the dividend.


----------



## OnePercenter

The Rabbi said:


> Those assholes deserve every bit of it.  They elected the left wingers because they promised they could keep all their free shit and the Germans would pay for it.  Fuck them.  They created that hellhole and now they get to live in it.  Greece has always been the model for Western culture.  Now they can be the model for what not to do.



Greece vested before the problem. The $600 Trillion dollar derivatives world economic crash was American Republican caused. Why do you think Bush, Cheney, and Gramm can't travel to Europe. 

Think about it. If voted for Bush, should you make that known and travel to Europe?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a one per center you know very little about corporate taxation. Dividends are a distribution of a corporation's earnings to its stockholders. Dividends are not considered an expense of the corporation and, therefore, dividends do not reduce a corporation's net income or its taxable income.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except when a benefit company pays the dividend to the investor. The entire proceeds paid to a benefit company are fully deductible. Think about it. The company doesn't directly pay the investor, the company pays another company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolute BULLSHIT!
> A benefit corp is one which is chartered to enable community and environmentally minded business owners to preserve their social goals without sacrificing the ability to make a profit. They do not exist to nor can they receive untaxed profits from other corporations to be paid out to shareholders as dividends. You are without doubt _the dimmest_ poster _ever_ to infest this board yet typical of the lying sludge we call liberals and are the poster child for the old axiom: When in over your head, STOP DIGGING, stupid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I NEVER wrote 'benefit corporation,' I wrote Benefit company. The last two dividend checks I received were written on/by Bank of America and JPMorgan Chase Securities. The company pays the securities company, deducts the cost as a legal deduction and the securities company distributes the dividend.
Click to expand...

 
*The company pays the securities company, deducts the cost as a legal deduction*

Payments to a "securities company" aren't deductible. Idiot.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those assholes deserve every bit of it.  They elected the left wingers because they promised they could keep all their free shit and the Germans would pay for it.  Fuck them.  They created that hellhole and now they get to live in it.  Greece has always been the model for Western culture.  Now they can be the model for what not to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greece vested before the problem. The $600 Trillion dollar derivatives world economic crash was American Republican caused. Why do you think Bush, Cheney, and Gramm can't travel to Europe.
> 
> Think about it. If voted for Bush, should you make that known and travel to Europe?
Click to expand...

 
*The $600 Trillion dollar derivatives world economic crash was American Republican caused.*

The world markets didn't crash because of derivatives.
The world economies didn't crash because of derivatives.

*Why do you think Bush, Cheney, and Gramm can't travel to Europe.*

Why can't they?
What about Clinton, he signed the bill after all.


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *The company pays the securities company, deducts the cost as a legal deduction*
> 
> Payments to a "securities company" aren't deductible. Idiot.



For providing a service? Really? Prove it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a one per center you know very little about corporate taxation. Dividends are a distribution of a corporation's earnings to its stockholders. Dividends are not considered an expense of the corporation and, therefore, dividends do not reduce a corporation's net income or its taxable income.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except when a benefit company pays the dividend to the investor. The entire proceeds paid to a benefit company are fully deductible. Think about it. The company doesn't directly pay the investor, the company pays another company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolute BULLSHIT!
> A benefit corp is one which is chartered to enable community and environmentally minded business owners to preserve their social goals without sacrificing the ability to make a profit. They do not exist to nor can they receive untaxed profits from other corporations to be paid out to shareholders as dividends. You are without doubt _the dimmest_ poster _ever_ to infest this board yet typical of the lying sludge we call liberals and are the poster child for the old axiom: When in over your head, STOP DIGGING, stupid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I NEVER wrote 'benefit corporation,' I wrote Benefit company. The last two dividend checks I received were written on/by Bank of America and JPMorgan Chase Securities. The company pays the securities company, deducts the cost as a legal deduction and the securities company distributes the dividend.
Click to expand...

 
*Tax Problems with Constructive Dividends*
As a practical matter, constructive dividends and ordinary dividends get about the same tax treatment. Both dividends are taxable income to the shareholder and can’t be deducted by the corporation.

Constructive Dividends May Cost More Than They Pay


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The company pays the securities company, deducts the cost as a legal deduction*
> 
> Payments to a "securities company" aren't deductible. Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For providing a service? Really? Prove it.
Click to expand...

 
The minimal fee they pay, sure. The dividends they pay, never.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a one per center you know very little about corporate taxation. Dividends are a distribution of a corporation's earnings to its stockholders. Dividends are not considered an expense of the corporation and, therefore, dividends do not reduce a corporation's net income or its taxable income.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except when a benefit company pays the dividend to the investor. The entire proceeds paid to a benefit company are fully deductible. Think about it. The company doesn't directly pay the investor, the company pays another company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolute BULLSHIT!
> A benefit corp is one which is chartered to enable community and environmentally minded business owners to preserve their social goals without sacrificing the ability to make a profit. They do not exist to nor can they receive untaxed profits from other corporations to be paid out to shareholders as dividends. You are without doubt _the dimmest_ poster _ever_ to infest this board yet typical of the lying sludge we call liberals and are the poster child for the old axiom: When in over your head, STOP DIGGING, stupid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I NEVER wrote 'benefit corporation,' I wrote Benefit company. The last two dividend checks I received were written on/by Bank of America and JPMorgan Chase Securities. The company pays the securities company, deducts the cost as a legal deduction and the securities company distributes the dividend.
Click to expand...

 
*Examples of Constructive Dividends*
Constructive dividends can take many forms, such as:

Corporate payment of the shareholder’s personal expenses that aren’t related to the business, like rent or doctor’s bills
Payment of excessive rent by the company for its rental of the shareholder’s property
Shareholder purchase or lease of corporate property at a bargain price
Excessive salaries paid to the shareholder or the shareholder’s relatives
Corporate purchases of shareholder property for more than the property’s fair market value
A loan to a shareholder where there’s no expectation or demand for repayment, or with a below-market interest rate
Loans from the corporation to finance a shareholder’s purchase of personal items, such as a house, vacation or personal investments
Shareholder use of company-owned property, like cars, boats or vacation homes, without fair payment by the shareholder

Many of these sound like things you claimed your fake trust did for you.
It's a good thing you were lying, otherwise you could be in big trouble.


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Tax Problems with Constructive Dividends*
> As a practical matter, constructive dividends and ordinary dividends get about the same tax treatment. Both dividends are taxable income to the shareholder and can’t be deducted by the corporation.
> 
> Constructive Dividends May Cost More Than They Pay



'Constructive Dividends MAY Cost More Than They Pay'

Not when you pay someone else to do it.


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The minimal fee they pay, sure. The dividends they pay, never.



It would be the total cost.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Tax Problems with Constructive Dividends*
> As a practical matter, constructive dividends and ordinary dividends get about the same tax treatment. Both dividends are taxable income to the shareholder and can’t be deducted by the corporation.
> 
> Constructive Dividends May Cost More Than They Pay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Constructive Dividends MAY Cost More Than They Pay'
> 
> Not when you pay someone else to do it.
Click to expand...

 
Both dividends are taxable income to the shareholder and can’t be deducted by the corporation.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The minimal fee they pay, sure. The dividends they pay, never.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be the total cost.
Click to expand...

 
The service portion of the payment, deductible.
The dividend portion, not deductible.


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Both dividends are taxable income to the shareholder and can’t be deducted by the corporation.



If another issues the check?


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The service portion of the payment, deductible.
> The dividend portion, not deductible.



But the dividend ISN'T being paid. A fee to another IS. Get it yet? 

THE COMPANY DOESN'T WRITE THE CHECK.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The service portion of the payment, deductible.
> The dividend portion, not deductible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the dividend ISN'T being paid. A fee to another IS. Get it yet?
> 
> THE COMPANY DOESN'T WRITE THE CHECK.
Click to expand...

 
*But the dividend ISN'T being paid. A fee to another IS. Get it yet?*

So a corp pays $1,030,000 to a "Benefit Company", intending $1,000,000 to eventually be paid to shareholders.
Why is that $1,000,000 deductible to the corporation?
When the "Benefit Company" pays the $1,000,000 to the shareholders, why is that deductible for the "Benefit Company"?


----------



## SAYIT

OnePercenter said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a one per center you know very little about corporate taxation. Dividends are a distribution of a corporation's earnings to its stockholders. Dividends are not considered an expense of the corporation and, therefore, dividends do not reduce a corporation's net income or its taxable income.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except when a benefit company pays the dividend to the investor. The entire proceeds paid to a benefit company are fully deductible. Think about it. The company doesn't directly pay the investor, the company pays another company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolute BULLSHIT!
> A benefit corp is one which is chartered to enable community and environmentally minded business owners to preserve their social goals without sacrificing the ability to make a profit. They do not exist to nor can they receive untaxed profits from other corporations to be paid out to shareholders as dividends. You are without doubt _the dimmest_ poster _ever_ to infest this board yet typical of the lying sludge we call liberals and are the poster child for the old axiom: When in over your head, STOP DIGGING, stupid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I NEVER wrote 'benefit corporation,' I wrote Benefit company. The last two dividend checks I received were written on/by Bank of America and JPMorgan Chase Securities. The company pays the securities company, deducts the cost as a legal deduction and the securities company distributes the dividend.
Click to expand...


Yanno, I finally understand that your 1% Screen Name refers to your IQ which clearly is 1% of the American average IQ. There is no workaround for escaping the tax on dividends paid by American corps. None. If a corp wants to pay dividends it must first pay taxes on those profits whether it pays you directly or ships the after tax profits off to an intermediary. Period. That you think a check drawn on a bank is proof that corp taxes were not paid you are truly a 1/2%er and I'm being generous. Frankly, trusts don't pay dividends but rather distributions and they do so after paying taxes on gains. Your continued exhibition of ignorance in America's tax system reveals the lack of veracity in pretty much everything you post.


----------



## SAYIT

OnePercenter said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those assholes deserve every bit of it.  They elected the left wingers because they promised they could keep all their free shit and the Germans would pay for it.  Fuck them.  They created that hellhole and now they get to live in it.  Greece has always been the model for Western culture.  Now they can be the model for what not to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greece vested before the problem. The $600 Trillion dollar derivatives world economic crash was American Republican caused. Why do you think Bush, Cheney, and Gramm can't travel to Europe.
> 
> Think about it. If voted for Bush, should you make that known and travel to Europe?
Click to expand...


Wow. Just Wow. I can't believe they let flaming loons play with computers. Really.


----------



## sealybobo

The Rabbi said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh jesus christ, are you really that blind? The achievements of hugo are evident, all Hugo did was take oil profits and invest them into social programs, unlike what the venezuelan leadership was doing previously, (Keeping the oil money for the upper classes) the economy there would have tanked either way with the oil prices. Now, poverty is reduced, healthcare is better for the majority, people aren't starving..
> Facts scare you, don't they? Well, regarding your earlier comments, which one are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow,. Yeah, great achievements.  He turned a prosperous country into another socialist shit hole where people riot to buy toilet paper.  They kicked out all the people with assets who knew how to do business and substituted a bunch of party apparatchiks without a clue.  The result is an economy in freefall, starvation, misery and death.  That is the end result of socialism everywhere and every time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or when the rich dont pay taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They dont pay taxes when they flee the country.  Which is what happened.  The middle class got impoverished by Chavez' absurd socialist policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obviously you don't know s*** about the rest of the world. typical American
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut the fuck up, asshole.  You are literally one of the biggest clowns on this board.  Take this and shove it down your throat.
> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/23/world/americas/23iht-23florida.9440922.html?pagewanted=all
Click to expand...

notice how robert the right wing Supreme Court justice gave us gay b******* when who gives a f*** about that but every time the law has something to do with corporations vs people the corporations win


----------



## sealybobo

let me explain to you assholes what is happening in Greece. the Greek people have to start pain there fair share of the taxes. when every 3 does not pay their fair share of taxes of course the government goes from. same thing happened in America when you send all the jobs overseas lower taxes on the rich and cause a recession you going to shift the tax burden onto the masses from the Rich you should be paying their fair share


----------



## sealybobo

BlackSand said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Grexit I predicted back in January comes one step closer.  What did those assholes think?  They could stick their thumbs in Europeans' eyes and say fuck you but still continue to get bailout money?  I dont think so.
> Greece and creditors fail in last attempt to reach deal - Yahoo Finance
> 
> 
> 
> grease like the United States is going broke because the rich are not paying their fair share of taxes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found this hilarious cartoon detailing this issue..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could take everything the Top 1% has and it still wouldn't pay off our debt ... Keep on pretending you have any answers worth listening to.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

well you could raise taxes on the poor and it aint gonna do s*** damn to the debt either dummy


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> So a corp pays $1,030,000 to a "Benefit Company", intending $1,000,000 to eventually be paid to shareholders.
> Why is that $1,000,000 deductible to the corporation?



Because the check wasn't written to a dividend receiver. When was the last time you received a dividend check from the general account of a company you had stock? 



> When the "Benefit Company" pays the $1,000,000 to the shareholders, why is that deductible for the "Benefit Company"?



It's not. It's in an escrow account.


----------



## OnePercenter

SAYIT said:


> Yanno, I finally understand that your 1% Screen Name refers to your IQ which clearly is 1% of the American average IQ. There is no workaround for escaping the tax on dividends paid by American corps. None. If a corp wants to pay dividends it must first pay taxes on those profits whether it pays you directly or ships the after tax profits off to an intermediary. Period. That you think a check drawn on a bank is proof that corp taxes were not paid you are truly a 1/2%er and I'm being generous. Frankly, trusts don't pay dividends but rather distributions and they do so after paying taxes on gains. Your continued exhibition of ignorance in America's tax system reveals the lack of veracity in pretty much everything you post.



If the company didn't pay the dividend holder directly, where is the proof that the company paid a dividend?


----------



## OnePercenter

SAYIT said:


> Wow. Just Wow. I can't believe they let flaming loons play with computers. Really.



Bush, Cheney, and/or Gramm traveled to Europe recently?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So a corp pays $1,030,000 to a "Benefit Company", intending $1,000,000 to eventually be paid to shareholders.
> Why is that $1,000,000 deductible to the corporation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the check wasn't written to a dividend receiver. When was the last time you received a dividend check from the general account of a company you had stock?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the "Benefit Company" pays the $1,000,000 to the shareholders, why is that deductible for the "Benefit Company"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not. It's in an escrow account.
Click to expand...

 
*Because the check wasn't written to a dividend receiver.*

And it's not for a business expense. Not deductible.

*It's not. It's in an escrow account.*

If a payment directly to the shareholders is not deductible, a payment to an escrow account for the benefit of the shareholders isn't magically deductible either.


----------



## SAYIT

OnePercenter said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Just Wow. I can't believe they let flaming loons play with computers. Really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush, Cheney, and/or Gramm traveled to Europe recently?
Click to expand...


I did not and as of this post I am unaware of any evil that may await me there.


----------



## OnePercenter

sealybobo said:


> let me explain to you assholes what is happening in Greece. the Greek people have to start pain there fair share of the taxes. when every 3 does not pay their fair share of taxes of course the government goes from. same thing happened in America when you send all the jobs overseas lower taxes on the rich and cause a recession you going to shift the tax burden onto the masses from the Rich you should be paying their fair share



The Greek people were screwed by the same American Republicans as you were/are. 

Jobs were shipped overseas to make more profits for companies and stockholders.


----------



## SAYIT

OnePercenter said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yanno, I finally understand that your 1% Screen Name refers to your IQ which clearly is 1% of the American average IQ. There is no workaround for escaping the tax on dividends paid by American corps. None. If a corp wants to pay dividends it must first pay taxes on those profits whether it pays you directly or ships the after tax profits off to an intermediary. Period. That you think a check drawn on a bank is proof that corp taxes were not paid you are truly a 1/2%er and I'm being generous. Frankly, trusts don't pay dividends but rather distributions and they do so after paying taxes on gains. Your continued exhibition of ignorance in America's tax system reveals the lack of veracity in pretty much everything you post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the company didn't pay the dividend holder directly, where is the proof that the company paid a dividend?
Click to expand...


My Daddy told me never to argue with a raging idiot because they drag you down their wabbit hole and batter you with their experience. You clearly can't admit you don't have a fucking clue but that's OK ... it's _embarrassingly_ obvious.


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Because the check wasn't written to a dividend receiver.*
> 
> 1) And it's not for a business expense. Not deductible.
> 
> *It's not. It's in an escrow account.*
> 
> 2) If a payment directly to the shareholders is not deductible, a payment to an escrow account for the benefit of the shareholders isn't magically deductible either.



1) Sure it is.

2) Because the payment is being made to an escrow account. The benefit company places it in escrow.


----------



## OnePercenter

SAYIT said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Just Wow. I can't believe they let flaming loons play with computers. Really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush, Cheney, and/or Gramm traveled to Europe recently?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not and as of this post I am unaware of any evil that may await *me* there.
Click to expand...


Do you think that you are Bush, Cheney, and/or Gramm?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Because the check wasn't written to a dividend receiver.*
> 
> 1) And it's not for a business expense. Not deductible.
> 
> *It's not. It's in an escrow account.*
> 
> 2) If a payment directly to the shareholders is not deductible, a payment to an escrow account for the benefit of the shareholders isn't magically deductible either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Sure it is.
> 
> 2) Because the payment is being made to an escrow account. The benefit company places it in escrow.
Click to expand...

* 
Sure it is.*

No it isn't. It's not a business expense.

*Because the payment is being made to an escrow account.*

Show me where the IRS says a dividend payment placed in an escrow account is deductible.


----------



## OnePercenter

SAYIT said:


> My Daddy told me never to argue with a raging idiot because they drag you down their wabbit hole and batter you with their experience. You clearly can't admit you don't have a fucking clue but that's OK ... it's _embarrassingly_ obvious.



If you don't understand what I'm writing, your Daddy never taught you to be wealthy. Sad.


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Sure it is.*
> 
> No it isn't. It's not a business expense.
> 
> *Because the payment is being made to an escrow account.*
> 
> Show me where the IRS says a dividend payment placed in an escrow account is deductible.



The company doesn't place the funds into an escrow account, BofA (as an example) does. 

Again. How many dividend checks have you received were written from the general account of the company you had stock? None? Ever wonder why?


----------



## SAYIT

OnePercenter said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Daddy told me never to argue with a raging idiot because they drag you down their wabbit hole and batter you with their experience. You clearly can't admit you don't have a fucking clue but that's OK ... it's _embarrassingly_ obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't understand what I'm writing, your Daddy never taught you to be wealthy. Sad.
Click to expand...

 
My Daddy taught me to recognize a liar and a fraud and I understand what you write here are the obvious lies of a fraud.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sure it is.*
> 
> No it isn't. It's not a business expense.
> 
> *Because the payment is being made to an escrow account.*
> 
> Show me where the IRS says a dividend payment placed in an escrow account is deductible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company doesn't place the funds into an escrow account, BofA (as an example) does.
> 
> Again. How many dividend checks have you received were written from the general account of the company you had stock? None? Ever wonder why?
Click to expand...

 
*The company doesn't place the funds into an escrow account, BofA (as an example) does.*

Do you really believe that would make the dividends deductible? Seriously?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sure it is.*
> 
> No it isn't. It's not a business expense.
> 
> *Because the payment is being made to an escrow account.*
> 
> Show me where the IRS says a dividend payment placed in an escrow account is deductible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company doesn't place the funds into an escrow account, BofA (as an example) does.
> 
> Again. How many dividend checks have you received were written from the general account of the company you had stock? None? Ever wonder why?
Click to expand...

 
The two main reasons for electing S corporation status are:

*Avoid double taxation on distributions.*
Allow corporate losses to flow through to its owners.
S Corporation Stock and Debt Basis

Double taxation? What are they talking about?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Just Wow. I can't believe they let flaming loons play with computers. Really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush, Cheney, and/or Gramm traveled to Europe recently?
Click to expand...

 
Interpol, the international police organization, does not list any outstanding arrest warrants for Bush or Cheney in their searchable database. Meanwhile, experts in international law said they were not aware of pending warrants, particularly from the most obvious entity that might issue one -- the International Criminal Court in the Hague.

Are George W. Bush Dick Cheney unable to visit Europe due to threat of arrest PolitiFact

LOL!


----------



## sealybobo

OnePercenter said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Just Wow. I can't believe they let flaming loons play with computers. Really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush, Cheney, and/or Gramm traveled to Europe recently?
Click to expand...

why would they be arrested and charged with war crimes?


----------



## sealybobo

SAYIT said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yanno, I finally understand that your 1% Screen Name refers to your IQ which clearly is 1% of the American average IQ. There is no workaround for escaping the tax on dividends paid by American corps. None. If a corp wants to pay dividends it must first pay taxes on those profits whether it pays you directly or ships the after tax profits off to an intermediary. Period. That you think a check drawn on a bank is proof that corp taxes were not paid you are truly a 1/2%er and I'm being generous. Frankly, trusts don't pay dividends but rather distributions and they do so after paying taxes on gains. Your continued exhibition of ignorance in America's tax system reveals the lack of veracity in pretty much everything you post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the company didn't pay the dividend holder directly, where is the proof that the company paid a dividend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My Daddy told me never to argue with a raging idiot because they drag you down their wabbit hole and batter you with their experience. You clearly can't admit you don't have a fucking clue but that's OK ... it's _embarrassingly_ obvious.
Click to expand...

which is why your father never argued with you


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sure it is.*
> 
> No it isn't. It's not a business expense.
> 
> *Because the payment is being made to an escrow account.*
> 
> Show me where the IRS says a dividend payment placed in an escrow account is deductible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company doesn't place the funds into an escrow account, BofA (as an example) does.
> 
> Again. How many dividend checks have you received were written from the general account of the company you had stock? None? Ever wonder why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The company doesn't place the funds into an escrow account, BofA (as an example) does.*
> 
> Do you really believe that would make the dividends deductible? Seriously?
Click to expand...

Yes. I'm just telling you the reality, if you care not to believe it thats up to you. Just my attempt to deliver you from ignorance.
[emoji33] 

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sure it is.*
> 
> No it isn't. It's not a business expense.
> 
> *Because the payment is being made to an escrow account.*
> 
> Show me where the IRS says a dividend payment placed in an escrow account is deductible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company doesn't place the funds into an escrow account, BofA (as an example) does.
> 
> Again. How many dividend checks have you received were written from the general account of the company you had stock? None? Ever wonder why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The company doesn't place the funds into an escrow account, BofA (as an example) does.*
> 
> Do you really believe that would make the dividends deductible? Seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I'm just telling you the reality, if you care not to believe it thats up to you. Just my attempt to deliver you from ignorance.
> [emoji33]
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 
*Yes. I'm just telling you the reality,*

You're funny.

*if you care not to believe it thats up to you.*

I don't believe your lies.

*Just my attempt to deliver you from ignorance.*

Why don't you attempt to provide proof?
Based on your history of errors, your ridiculous claims are less than credible.


----------



## OnePercenter

sealybobo said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Just Wow. I can't believe they let flaming loons play with computers. Really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush, Cheney, and/or Gramm traveled to Europe recently?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why would they be arrested and charged with war crimes?
Click to expand...

With as much economic hardship all three have caused, if I were them I'd be concerned with being killed. 

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## SAYIT

Meanwhile, back in Greece ... the Syriza (Loony Left) led gov't has unilaterally broken off negotiations over a new bailout deal blaming the EU for the talk's failure while insisting the EU must both forgive existing Greek debt and give Greece more money right now. Really.
Oh ... and Eurozone finance ministers have rejected a Greek request to extend a bailout programme beyond June 30th.
Crunch time.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sure it is.*
> 
> No it isn't. It's not a business expense.
> 
> *Because the payment is being made to an escrow account.*
> 
> Show me where the IRS says a dividend payment placed in an escrow account is deductible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company doesn't place the funds into an escrow account, BofA (as an example) does.
> 
> Again. How many dividend checks have you received were written from the general account of the company you had stock? None? Ever wonder why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The company doesn't place the funds into an escrow account, BofA (as an example) does.*
> 
> Do you really believe that would make the dividends deductible? Seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I'm just telling you the reality, if you care not to believe it thats up to you. Just my attempt to deliver you from ignorance.
> [emoji33]
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 
Dividends Are Not Deductible Interest Payments Are

Now, how does double taxation work? Well, in a sole-proprietorship, because the money is considered yours from the get go, you only have to pay tax on it once – on the personal level. Unfortunately for most people, this personal tax also includes self-employment tax, which can be astronomical. *But corporations first pay corporate taxes on the company profit then, when that profit is distributed to the shareholders in the form of Dividends, the shareholders are then also taxed.* In other words, the corporation is paying corporate taxes on the profits at the corporate level, then the shareholders are paying personal taxes on those same profits at the individual level. So, unless you plan on keeping the profits in the company, they will be taxed twice as they flow through to the shareholders.

Avoiding Double Taxation

*Salaries paid by closely held corporations are scrutinized.* Payments made to an employee who is also the owner of the corporation are subject to very close scrutiny by the IRS. For C corporations, this scrutiny is triggered in part because salaries paid to owner/employees is deducted before the corporate income tax is imposed. *Any after-tax corporate profits are distributed as dividends to the shareholders and taxed at their individual income tax rates. *The difference between the corporate income tax rates and the individual income tax rates sometimes tempts business owners to inflate their salaries to get a larger deduction against the corporate income tax.

Undertanding the Tax Consequences of Compensation BizFilings Toolkit

*Why do companies issue preferred stock?*
Given the lower cost of tax-deductible conventional debt *(preferred stock dividends aren't deductible),* one has to ask why companies issue preferred stock, especially when traditional preferred shares are rated two notches below the issuer's rating on unsecured debt.

Why you should avoid preferred stocks - CBS News

Most countries have tax systems that favor debt financing over equity financing. * The cost of equity (dividends, etc.) is not tax deductible,* while interest is deductible. But why? More specifically, why not eliminate the deductibility of interest, and at the same time lower business tax rates enough so that the change is revenue neutral?

Why are interest expenses tax deductible Scott Sumner EconLog Library of Economics and Liberty

*Business Tax Treatment*

The company paying the dividends doesn't get an income tax deduction, because dividends aren't a business expense. If the dividends were deductible, the company would never have to pay corporate income tax, because it could just pass through all the earnings. On the other hand, businesses do get a deduction for the interest paid on loans, because that is a legitimate business expense.

How Do Dividends Interest Differ People - Opposing Views

It’s a perfect tax arbitrage. Let’s say Apple borrows money at an interest cost of 3% a year (which is more than it would likely pay), and uses it to buy back stock at the current price of about $410 a share. Each share that Apple buys back will reduce its annual dividend obligation by $12.20 a share, at the company’s current dividend rate. The interest on the borrowed money would be $12.30 a share — about the same as the dividend. *But interest is tax deductible, and dividends aren’t.*

Apple proves that a lower corporate tax rate won t matter - Fortune


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sure it is.*
> 
> No it isn't. It's not a business expense.
> 
> *Because the payment is being made to an escrow account.*
> 
> Show me where the IRS says a dividend payment placed in an escrow account is deductible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company doesn't place the funds into an escrow account, BofA (as an example) does.
> 
> Again. How many dividend checks have you received were written from the general account of the company you had stock? None? Ever wonder why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The company doesn't place the funds into an escrow account, BofA (as an example) does.*
> 
> Do you really believe that would make the dividends deductible? Seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I'm just telling you the reality, if you care not to believe it thats up to you. Just my attempt to deliver you from ignorance.
> [emoji33]
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dividends Are Not Deductible Interest Payments Are
> 
> Now, how does double taxation work? Well, in a sole-proprietorship, because the money is considered yours from the get go, you only have to pay tax on it once – on the personal level. Unfortunately for most people, this personal tax also includes self-employment tax, which can be astronomical. *But corporations first pay corporate taxes on the company profit then, when that profit is distributed to the shareholders in the form of Dividends, the shareholders are then also taxed.* In other words, the corporation is paying corporate taxes on the profits at the corporate level, then the shareholders are paying personal taxes on those same profits at the individual level. So, unless you plan on keeping the profits in the company, they will be taxed twice as they flow through to the shareholders.
> 
> Avoiding Double Taxation
> 
> *Salaries paid by closely held corporations are scrutinized.* Payments made to an employee who is also the owner of the corporation are subject to very close scrutiny by the IRS. For C corporations, this scrutiny is triggered in part because salaries paid to owner/employees is deducted before the corporate income tax is imposed. *Any after-tax corporate profits are distributed as dividends to the shareholders and taxed at their individual income tax rates. *The difference between the corporate income tax rates and the individual income tax rates sometimes tempts business owners to inflate their salaries to get a larger deduction against the corporate income tax.
> 
> Undertanding the Tax Consequences of Compensation BizFilings Toolkit
> 
> *Why do companies issue preferred stock?*
> Given the lower cost of tax-deductible conventional debt *(preferred stock dividends aren't deductible),* one has to ask why companies issue preferred stock, especially when traditional preferred shares are rated two notches below the issuer's rating on unsecured debt.
> 
> Why you should avoid preferred stocks - CBS News
> 
> Most countries have tax systems that favor debt financing over equity financing. * The cost of equity (dividends, etc.) is not tax deductible,* while interest is deductible. But why? More specifically, why not eliminate the deductibility of interest, and at the same time lower business tax rates enough so that the change is revenue neutral?
> 
> Why are interest expenses tax deductible Scott Sumner EconLog Library of Economics and Liberty
> 
> *Business Tax Treatment*
> 
> The company paying the dividends doesn't get an income tax deduction, because dividends aren't a business expense. If the dividends were deductible, the company would never have to pay corporate income tax, because it could just pass through all the earnings. On the other hand, businesses do get a deduction for the interest paid on loans, because that is a legitimate business expense.
> 
> How Do Dividends Interest Differ People - Opposing Views
> 
> It’s a perfect tax arbitrage. Let’s say Apple borrows money at an interest cost of 3% a year (which is more than it would likely pay), and uses it to buy back stock at the current price of about $410 a share. Each share that Apple buys back will reduce its annual dividend obligation by $12.20 a share, at the company’s current dividend rate. The interest on the borrowed money would be $12.30 a share — about the same as the dividend. *But interest is tax deductible, and dividends aren’t.*
> 
> Apple proves that a lower corporate tax rate won t matter - Fortune
Click to expand...

If you receive the dividend check from the company that you have stock on a general account of that company, that company can not deduct. If you receive a check from a third party, all bets are off. Welcome to reality, and one of the biggest tax loopholes out there.



Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## The Rabbi

montelatici said:


> The Greeks were never paid the reparations they were due from Germany to pay for the damage the Germans did during the occupation nor did the Germans pay back the forced loans.  The Germans took the Greek treasury and called it a loan.  It was never paid back because the U.S. and Britain decided that Germany had to pay reparations to them first.
> 
> "The very basics of this are that Germany exacted a forced loan from the Bank of Greece during the occupation, and that forced loan was not paid back, and there was probably no intention to. What we had here was an attempt to disguise, to camouflage, so to speak, occupation costs as a forced loan - and this loan had several bad aspects. It fueled hyperinflation in Greece, which was already on the way due to the Italian occupation, and most importantly, it drained Greece of vital resources. It led to a catastrophic decline in economic activity
> 
> "You will be surprised to hear that nothing happened, and the reason is the following: After the Allied invasion and the collapse of the Nazi regime, the first thing the occupation authorities did was to block all kinds of claims by and against the German government, under the legal fiction that that the German government and the German state didn't exist anymore."
> 
> Germany s Unpaid Debt to Greece Economist Albrecht Ritschl on WWII Reparations That Never Were


Bullshit.  Those claims were adjudicated in the early 1960s.
It is no wonder you are consistently wrong and misguided.  You are a jew-hater, after all.


----------



## The Rabbi

OnePercenter said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those assholes deserve every bit of it.  They elected the left wingers because they promised they could keep all their free shit and the Germans would pay for it.  Fuck them.  They created that hellhole and now they get to live in it.  Greece has always been the model for Western culture.  Now they can be the model for what not to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greece vested before the problem. The $600 Trillion dollar derivatives world economic crash was American Republican caused. Why do you think Bush, Cheney, and Gramm can't travel to Europe.
> 
> Think about it. If voted for Bush, should you make that known and travel to Europe?
Click to expand...

You again prove you use words without knowing what they mean.
Greece's problem has zero to do with derivatives and everything to do with their socialist shitty economy.


----------



## The Rabbi

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sure it is.*
> 
> No it isn't. It's not a business expense.
> 
> *Because the payment is being made to an escrow account.*
> 
> Show me where the IRS says a dividend payment placed in an escrow account is deductible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company doesn't place the funds into an escrow account, BofA (as an example) does.
> 
> Again. How many dividend checks have you received were written from the general account of the company you had stock? None? Ever wonder why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The company doesn't place the funds into an escrow account, BofA (as an example) does.*
> 
> Do you really believe that would make the dividends deductible? Seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I'm just telling you the reality, if you care not to believe it thats up to you. Just my attempt to deliver you from ignorance.
> [emoji33]
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dividends Are Not Deductible Interest Payments Are
> 
> Now, how does double taxation work? Well, in a sole-proprietorship, because the money is considered yours from the get go, you only have to pay tax on it once – on the personal level. Unfortunately for most people, this personal tax also includes self-employment tax, which can be astronomical. *But corporations first pay corporate taxes on the company profit then, when that profit is distributed to the shareholders in the form of Dividends, the shareholders are then also taxed.* In other words, the corporation is paying corporate taxes on the profits at the corporate level, then the shareholders are paying personal taxes on those same profits at the individual level. So, unless you plan on keeping the profits in the company, they will be taxed twice as they flow through to the shareholders.
> 
> Avoiding Double Taxation
> 
> *Salaries paid by closely held corporations are scrutinized.* Payments made to an employee who is also the owner of the corporation are subject to very close scrutiny by the IRS. For C corporations, this scrutiny is triggered in part because salaries paid to owner/employees is deducted before the corporate income tax is imposed. *Any after-tax corporate profits are distributed as dividends to the shareholders and taxed at their individual income tax rates. *The difference between the corporate income tax rates and the individual income tax rates sometimes tempts business owners to inflate their salaries to get a larger deduction against the corporate income tax.
> 
> Undertanding the Tax Consequences of Compensation BizFilings Toolkit
> 
> *Why do companies issue preferred stock?*
> Given the lower cost of tax-deductible conventional debt *(preferred stock dividends aren't deductible),* one has to ask why companies issue preferred stock, especially when traditional preferred shares are rated two notches below the issuer's rating on unsecured debt.
> 
> Why you should avoid preferred stocks - CBS News
> 
> Most countries have tax systems that favor debt financing over equity financing. * The cost of equity (dividends, etc.) is not tax deductible,* while interest is deductible. But why? More specifically, why not eliminate the deductibility of interest, and at the same time lower business tax rates enough so that the change is revenue neutral?
> 
> Why are interest expenses tax deductible Scott Sumner EconLog Library of Economics and Liberty
> 
> *Business Tax Treatment*
> 
> The company paying the dividends doesn't get an income tax deduction, because dividends aren't a business expense. If the dividends were deductible, the company would never have to pay corporate income tax, because it could just pass through all the earnings. On the other hand, businesses do get a deduction for the interest paid on loans, because that is a legitimate business expense.
> 
> How Do Dividends Interest Differ People - Opposing Views
> 
> It’s a perfect tax arbitrage. Let’s say Apple borrows money at an interest cost of 3% a year (which is more than it would likely pay), and uses it to buy back stock at the current price of about $410 a share. Each share that Apple buys back will reduce its annual dividend obligation by $12.20 a share, at the company’s current dividend rate. The interest on the borrowed money would be $12.30 a share — about the same as the dividend. *But interest is tax deductible, and dividends aren’t.*
> 
> Apple proves that a lower corporate tax rate won t matter - Fortune
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you receive the dividend check from the company that you have stock on a general account of that company, that company can not deduct. If you receive a check from a third party, all bets are off. Welcome to reality, and one of the biggest tax loopholes out there.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You again prove you do not know whatyou are talking about.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sure it is.*
> 
> No it isn't. It's not a business expense.
> 
> *Because the payment is being made to an escrow account.*
> 
> Show me where the IRS says a dividend payment placed in an escrow account is deductible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company doesn't place the funds into an escrow account, BofA (as an example) does.
> 
> Again. How many dividend checks have you received were written from the general account of the company you had stock? None? Ever wonder why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The company doesn't place the funds into an escrow account, BofA (as an example) does.*
> 
> Do you really believe that would make the dividends deductible? Seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I'm just telling you the reality, if you care not to believe it thats up to you. Just my attempt to deliver you from ignorance.
> [emoji33]
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dividends Are Not Deductible Interest Payments Are
> 
> Now, how does double taxation work? Well, in a sole-proprietorship, because the money is considered yours from the get go, you only have to pay tax on it once – on the personal level. Unfortunately for most people, this personal tax also includes self-employment tax, which can be astronomical. *But corporations first pay corporate taxes on the company profit then, when that profit is distributed to the shareholders in the form of Dividends, the shareholders are then also taxed.* In other words, the corporation is paying corporate taxes on the profits at the corporate level, then the shareholders are paying personal taxes on those same profits at the individual level. So, unless you plan on keeping the profits in the company, they will be taxed twice as they flow through to the shareholders.
> 
> Avoiding Double Taxation
> 
> *Salaries paid by closely held corporations are scrutinized.* Payments made to an employee who is also the owner of the corporation are subject to very close scrutiny by the IRS. For C corporations, this scrutiny is triggered in part because salaries paid to owner/employees is deducted before the corporate income tax is imposed. *Any after-tax corporate profits are distributed as dividends to the shareholders and taxed at their individual income tax rates. *The difference between the corporate income tax rates and the individual income tax rates sometimes tempts business owners to inflate their salaries to get a larger deduction against the corporate income tax.
> 
> Undertanding the Tax Consequences of Compensation BizFilings Toolkit
> 
> *Why do companies issue preferred stock?*
> Given the lower cost of tax-deductible conventional debt *(preferred stock dividends aren't deductible),* one has to ask why companies issue preferred stock, especially when traditional preferred shares are rated two notches below the issuer's rating on unsecured debt.
> 
> Why you should avoid preferred stocks - CBS News
> 
> Most countries have tax systems that favor debt financing over equity financing. * The cost of equity (dividends, etc.) is not tax deductible,* while interest is deductible. But why? More specifically, why not eliminate the deductibility of interest, and at the same time lower business tax rates enough so that the change is revenue neutral?
> 
> Why are interest expenses tax deductible Scott Sumner EconLog Library of Economics and Liberty
> 
> *Business Tax Treatment*
> 
> The company paying the dividends doesn't get an income tax deduction, because dividends aren't a business expense. If the dividends were deductible, the company would never have to pay corporate income tax, because it could just pass through all the earnings. On the other hand, businesses do get a deduction for the interest paid on loans, because that is a legitimate business expense.
> 
> How Do Dividends Interest Differ People - Opposing Views
> 
> It’s a perfect tax arbitrage. Let’s say Apple borrows money at an interest cost of 3% a year (which is more than it would likely pay), and uses it to buy back stock at the current price of about $410 a share. Each share that Apple buys back will reduce its annual dividend obligation by $12.20 a share, at the company’s current dividend rate. The interest on the borrowed money would be $12.30 a share — about the same as the dividend. *But interest is tax deductible, and dividends aren’t.*
> 
> Apple proves that a lower corporate tax rate won t matter - Fortune
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you receive the dividend check from the company that you have stock on a general account of that company, that company can not deduct. If you receive a check from a third party, all bets are off. Welcome to reality, and one of the biggest tax loopholes out there.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 
*If you receive a check from a third party, all bets are off. Welcome to reality, and one of the biggest tax loopholes out there.*

It's amazing, none of my sources figured that out, only you.
If only you had proof.


----------



## The Rabbi

Toddsterpatriot said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The company doesn't place the funds into an escrow account, BofA (as an example) does.
> 
> Again. How many dividend checks have you received were written from the general account of the company you had stock? None? Ever wonder why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The company doesn't place the funds into an escrow account, BofA (as an example) does.*
> 
> Do you really believe that would make the dividends deductible? Seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I'm just telling you the reality, if you care not to believe it thats up to you. Just my attempt to deliver you from ignorance.
> [emoji33]
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dividends Are Not Deductible Interest Payments Are
> 
> Now, how does double taxation work? Well, in a sole-proprietorship, because the money is considered yours from the get go, you only have to pay tax on it once – on the personal level. Unfortunately for most people, this personal tax also includes self-employment tax, which can be astronomical. *But corporations first pay corporate taxes on the company profit then, when that profit is distributed to the shareholders in the form of Dividends, the shareholders are then also taxed.* In other words, the corporation is paying corporate taxes on the profits at the corporate level, then the shareholders are paying personal taxes on those same profits at the individual level. So, unless you plan on keeping the profits in the company, they will be taxed twice as they flow through to the shareholders.
> 
> Avoiding Double Taxation
> 
> *Salaries paid by closely held corporations are scrutinized.* Payments made to an employee who is also the owner of the corporation are subject to very close scrutiny by the IRS. For C corporations, this scrutiny is triggered in part because salaries paid to owner/employees is deducted before the corporate income tax is imposed. *Any after-tax corporate profits are distributed as dividends to the shareholders and taxed at their individual income tax rates. *The difference between the corporate income tax rates and the individual income tax rates sometimes tempts business owners to inflate their salaries to get a larger deduction against the corporate income tax.
> 
> Undertanding the Tax Consequences of Compensation BizFilings Toolkit
> 
> *Why do companies issue preferred stock?*
> Given the lower cost of tax-deductible conventional debt *(preferred stock dividends aren't deductible),* one has to ask why companies issue preferred stock, especially when traditional preferred shares are rated two notches below the issuer's rating on unsecured debt.
> 
> Why you should avoid preferred stocks - CBS News
> 
> Most countries have tax systems that favor debt financing over equity financing. * The cost of equity (dividends, etc.) is not tax deductible,* while interest is deductible. But why? More specifically, why not eliminate the deductibility of interest, and at the same time lower business tax rates enough so that the change is revenue neutral?
> 
> Why are interest expenses tax deductible Scott Sumner EconLog Library of Economics and Liberty
> 
> *Business Tax Treatment*
> 
> The company paying the dividends doesn't get an income tax deduction, because dividends aren't a business expense. If the dividends were deductible, the company would never have to pay corporate income tax, because it could just pass through all the earnings. On the other hand, businesses do get a deduction for the interest paid on loans, because that is a legitimate business expense.
> 
> How Do Dividends Interest Differ People - Opposing Views
> 
> It’s a perfect tax arbitrage. Let’s say Apple borrows money at an interest cost of 3% a year (which is more than it would likely pay), and uses it to buy back stock at the current price of about $410 a share. Each share that Apple buys back will reduce its annual dividend obligation by $12.20 a share, at the company’s current dividend rate. The interest on the borrowed money would be $12.30 a share — about the same as the dividend. *But interest is tax deductible, and dividends aren’t.*
> 
> Apple proves that a lower corporate tax rate won t matter - Fortune
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you receive the dividend check from the company that you have stock on a general account of that company, that company can not deduct. If you receive a check from a third party, all bets are off. Welcome to reality, and one of the biggest tax loopholes out there.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If you receive a check from a third party, all bets are off. Welcome to reality, and one of the biggest tax loopholes out there.*
> 
> It's amazing, none of my sources figured that out, only you.
> If only you had proof.
Click to expand...

He's worthless. He's the biggest poseur on this site.  Everything he claims is bullshit.  A total waste of time and effort.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The company pays the securities company, deducts the cost as a legal deduction*
> 
> Payments to a "securities company" aren't deductible. Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For providing a service? Really? Prove it.
Click to expand...

 
*Expenses of issuing a stock dividend.*
You cannot deduct the expenses of issuing a stock dividend. These expenses include printing, postage, cost of advice sheets, fees paid to transfer agents, and fees for listing on stock exchanges. The corporation must capitalize these costs.

http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/p542.pdf

Look, you can't even deduct the cost of the service the transfer agent provides. LOL!
Still waiting for you to post the proof of your claims.


----------



## SAYIT

Toddsterpatriot said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The company pays the securities company, deducts the cost as a legal deduction*
> 
> Payments to a "securities company" aren't deductible. Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For providing a service? Really? Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Expenses of issuing a stock dividend.*
> You cannot deduct the expenses of issuing a stock dividend. These expenses include printing, postage, cost of advice sheets, fees paid to transfer agents, and fees for listing on stock exchanges. The corporation must capitalize these costs.
> 
> http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/p542.pdf
> 
> Look, you can't even deduct the cost of the service the transfer agent provides. LOL!
> Still waiting for you to post the proof of your claims.
Click to expand...


Please don't hold your breath.


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The company pays the securities company, deducts the cost as a legal deduction*
> 
> Payments to a "securities company" aren't deductible. Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For providing a service? Really? Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Expenses of issuing a stock dividend.*
> You cannot deduct the expenses of issuing a stock dividend. These expenses include printing, postage, cost of advice sheets, fees paid to transfer agents, and fees for listing on stock exchanges. The corporation must capitalize these costs.
> 
> http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/p542.pdf
> 
> Look, you can't even deduct the cost of the service the transfer agent provides. LOL!
> Still waiting for you to post the proof of your claims.
Click to expand...

Bank of America isn't a transfer agent.


Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The company pays the securities company, deducts the cost as a legal deduction*
> 
> Payments to a "securities company" aren't deductible. Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For providing a service? Really? Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Expenses of issuing a stock dividend.*
> You cannot deduct the expenses of issuing a stock dividend. These expenses include printing, postage, cost of advice sheets, fees paid to transfer agents, and fees for listing on stock exchanges. The corporation must capitalize these costs.
> 
> http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/p542.pdf
> 
> Look, you can't even deduct the cost of the service the transfer agent provides. LOL!
> Still waiting for you to post the proof of your claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bank of America isn't a transfer agent.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 
You cannot deduct the expenses of issuing a stock dividend.


----------



## SAYIT

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... *But interest is tax deductible, and dividends aren’t.*
> Apple proves that a lower corporate tax rate won t matter - Fortune
> 
> 
> 
> If you receive the dividend check from the company that you have stock on a general account of that company, that company can not deduct. If you receive a check from a third party, all bets are off. Welcome to reality, and one of the biggest tax loopholes out there.
Click to expand...


And one you just made up (not that others haven't tried it) in another lame attempt to wiggle out of the idiot hole you have so carefully dug for yourself. Not that a loony lefty would know (or admit) this but dividends are not only taxed (as profits) before they are distributed and are taxed again as the recipient must pay income tax on them ... thus the well established double tax hit on corp profits.

*DEFINITION of 'Double Taxation'*
A taxation principle referring to income taxes that are paid twice on the same source of earned income.
Double taxation occurs because corporations are considered separate legal entities from their shareholders. As such, corporations pay taxes on their annual earnings, just as individuals do. When corporations pay out dividends to shareholders, those dividend payments incur income-tax liabilities for the shareholders who receive them, even though the earnings that provided the cash to pay the dividends were already taxed at the corporate level.

http://www.investopedia.com/terms/d/double_taxation.asp#ixzz3eOSa40df


----------



## eagle1462010

When a Bond Is Not a Bond The 10th Man Investment Newsletter Mauldin Economics

Some of my friends and clients know _a lot_ about the Greek negotiations. There is a lot to know. I try to keep it simple:


The Greeks are communists
Everyone is incentivized to get a deal done, unless
The Greeks overplay their hand
People are starting to figure out that Greece is probably better off just defaulting and going back to the drachma. Painful, yes, but better than this perpetual bailout purgatory where everyone loses. Greece doesn’t make the necessary reforms, and Europe just keeps throwing good money after bad.

Which leads me to the point of this essay—if Europe bails out Greece once _again_, will they ever realistically pay it back?

Of course not. Everyone knows this.

Then it’s not really debt, right? It’s just aid. It’s a gift.


*Greece needs to default and go back to the drachma and stop trying to take everyone else down with them........*....


----------



## SAYIT

eagle1462010 said:


> ...Which leads me to the point of this essay—if Europe bails out Greece once _again_, will they ever realistically pay it back? Of course not. Everyone knows this. Then it’s not really debt, right? It’s just aid. It’s a gift...



Socialism throws a great party until they run out of OPC (Other's People's Cash).


----------



## OnePercenter

SAYIT said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... *But interest is tax deductible, and dividends aren’t.*
> Apple proves that a lower corporate tax rate won t matter - Fortune
> 
> 
> 
> If you receive the dividend check from the company that you have stock on a general account of that company, that company can not deduct. If you receive a check from a third party, all bets are off. Welcome to reality, and one of the biggest tax loopholes out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And one you just made up (not that others haven't tried it) in another lame attempt to wiggle out of the idiot hole you have so carefully dug for yourself. Not that a loony lefty would know (or admit) this but dividends are not only taxed (as profits) before they are distributed and are taxed again as the recipient must pay income tax on them ... thus the well established double tax hit on corp profits.
> 
> *DEFINITION of 'Double Taxation'*
> A taxation principle referring to income taxes that are paid twice on the same source of earned income.
> Double taxation occurs because corporations are considered separate legal entities from their shareholders. As such, corporations pay taxes on their annual earnings, just as individuals do. When corporations pay out dividends to shareholders, those dividend payments incur income-tax liabilities for the shareholders who receive them, even though the earnings that provided the cash to pay the dividends were already taxed at the corporate level.
> 
> http://www.investopedia.com/terms/d/double_taxation.asp#ixzz3eOSa40df
Click to expand...

Each entity paid tax on income. Where is the problem?

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## OnePercenter

eagle1462010 said:


> When a Bond Is Not a Bond The 10th Man Investment Newsletter Mauldin Economics
> 
> Some of my friends and clients know _a lot_ about the Greek negotiations. There is a lot to know. I try to keep it simple:
> 
> 
> The Greeks are communists
> Everyone is incentivized to get a deal done, unless
> The Greeks overplay their hand
> People are starting to figure out that Greece is probably better off just defaulting and going back to the drachma. Painful, yes, but better than this perpetual bailout purgatory where everyone loses. Greece doesn’t make the necessary reforms, and Europe just keeps throwing good money after bad.
> 
> Which leads me to the point of this essay—if Europe bails out Greece once _again_, will they ever realistically pay it back?
> 
> Of course not. Everyone knows this.
> 
> Then it’s not really debt, right? It’s just aid. It’s a gift.
> 
> 
> *Greece needs to default and go back to the drachma and stop trying to take everyone else down with them........*....


Still, the common cause of the financial problems in Europe with the Americans deregulating derivatives.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle1462010

OnePercenter said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When a Bond Is Not a Bond The 10th Man Investment Newsletter Mauldin Economics
> 
> Some of my friends and clients know _a lot_ about the Greek negotiations. There is a lot to know. I try to keep it simple:
> 
> 
> The Greeks are communists
> Everyone is incentivized to get a deal done, unless
> The Greeks overplay their hand
> People are starting to figure out that Greece is probably better off just defaulting and going back to the drachma. Painful, yes, but better than this perpetual bailout purgatory where everyone loses. Greece doesn’t make the necessary reforms, and Europe just keeps throwing good money after bad.
> 
> Which leads me to the point of this essay—if Europe bails out Greece once _again_, will they ever realistically pay it back?
> 
> Of course not. Everyone knows this.
> 
> Then it’s not really debt, right? It’s just aid. It’s a gift.
> 
> 
> *Greece needs to default and go back to the drachma and stop trying to take everyone else down with them........*....
> 
> 
> 
> Still, the common cause of the financial problems in Europe with the Americans deregulating derivatives.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Greece decided to live beyond it's means, just as we are doing...................You can't keep escalating perpetual debt without eventually facing the consequences of it............

derivatives are BS to me and you know that.............but that is an argument for another day.


----------



## OnePercenter

eagle1462010 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When a Bond Is Not a Bond The 10th Man Investment Newsletter Mauldin Economics
> 
> Some of my friends and clients know _a lot_ about the Greek negotiations. There is a lot to know. I try to keep it simple:
> 
> 
> The Greeks are communists
> Everyone is incentivized to get a deal done, unless
> The Greeks overplay their hand
> People are starting to figure out that Greece is probably better off just defaulting and going back to the drachma. Painful, yes, but better than this perpetual bailout purgatory where everyone loses. Greece doesn’t make the necessary reforms, and Europe just keeps throwing good money after bad.
> 
> Which leads me to the point of this essay—if Europe bails out Greece once _again_, will they ever realistically pay it back?
> 
> Of course not. Everyone knows this.
> 
> Then it’s not really debt, right? It’s just aid. It’s a gift.
> 
> 
> *Greece needs to default and go back to the drachma and stop trying to take everyone else down with them........*....
> 
> 
> 
> Still, the common cause of the financial problems in Europe with the Americans deregulating derivatives.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Greece decided to live beyond it's means, just as we are doing...................You can't keep escalating perpetual debt without eventually facing the consequences of it............
> 
> derivatives are BS to me and you know that.............but that is an argument for another day.
Click to expand...

The derivatives debacle was a 650 trillion dollar hit to the world economy, and a 20 trillion dollar hit to the US economy. Far from BS.

Greece was the most heavily vested country in derivatives, which is why they're having their problems today. Nothing to do with you're ignorant opinion. 

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When a Bond Is Not a Bond The 10th Man Investment Newsletter Mauldin Economics
> 
> Some of my friends and clients know _a lot_ about the Greek negotiations. There is a lot to know. I try to keep it simple:
> 
> 
> The Greeks are communists
> Everyone is incentivized to get a deal done, unless
> The Greeks overplay their hand
> People are starting to figure out that Greece is probably better off just defaulting and going back to the drachma. Painful, yes, but better than this perpetual bailout purgatory where everyone loses. Greece doesn’t make the necessary reforms, and Europe just keeps throwing good money after bad.
> 
> Which leads me to the point of this essay—if Europe bails out Greece once _again_, will they ever realistically pay it back?
> 
> Of course not. Everyone knows this.
> 
> Then it’s not really debt, right? It’s just aid. It’s a gift.
> 
> 
> *Greece needs to default and go back to the drachma and stop trying to take everyone else down with them........*....
> 
> 
> 
> Still, the common cause of the financial problems in Europe with the Americans deregulating derivatives.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Greece decided to live beyond it's means, just as we are doing...................You can't keep escalating perpetual debt without eventually facing the consequences of it............
> 
> derivatives are BS to me and you know that.............but that is an argument for another day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The derivatives debacle was a 650 trillion dollar hit to the world economy, and a 20 trillion dollar hit to the US economy. Far from BS.
> 
> Greece was the most heavily vested country in derivatives, which is why they're having their problems today. Nothing to do with you're ignorant opinion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 
*Greece was the most heavily vested country in derivatives,*

LOL!


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When a Bond Is Not a Bond The 10th Man Investment Newsletter Mauldin Economics
> 
> Some of my friends and clients know _a lot_ about the Greek negotiations. There is a lot to know. I try to keep it simple:
> 
> 
> The Greeks are communists
> Everyone is incentivized to get a deal done, unless
> The Greeks overplay their hand
> People are starting to figure out that Greece is probably better off just defaulting and going back to the drachma. Painful, yes, but better than this perpetual bailout purgatory where everyone loses. Greece doesn’t make the necessary reforms, and Europe just keeps throwing good money after bad.
> 
> Which leads me to the point of this essay—if Europe bails out Greece once _again_, will they ever realistically pay it back?
> 
> Of course not. Everyone knows this.
> 
> Then it’s not really debt, right? It’s just aid. It’s a gift.
> 
> 
> *Greece needs to default and go back to the drachma and stop trying to take everyone else down with them........*....
> 
> 
> 
> Still, the common cause of the financial problems in Europe with the Americans deregulating derivatives.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Greece decided to live beyond it's means, just as we are doing...................You can't keep escalating perpetual debt without eventually facing the consequences of it............
> 
> derivatives are BS to me and you know that.............but that is an argument for another day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The derivatives debacle was a 650 trillion dollar hit to the world economy, and a 20 trillion dollar hit to the US economy. Far from BS.
> 
> Greece was the most heavily vested country in derivatives, which is why they're having their problems today. Nothing to do with you're ignorant opinion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Greece was the most heavily vested country in derivatives,*
> 
> LOL!
Click to expand...

I see you didn't post anything to try to refute the fact.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When a Bond Is Not a Bond The 10th Man Investment Newsletter Mauldin Economics
> 
> Some of my friends and clients know _a lot_ about the Greek negotiations. There is a lot to know. I try to keep it simple:
> 
> 
> The Greeks are communists
> Everyone is incentivized to get a deal done, unless
> The Greeks overplay their hand
> People are starting to figure out that Greece is probably better off just defaulting and going back to the drachma. Painful, yes, but better than this perpetual bailout purgatory where everyone loses. Greece doesn’t make the necessary reforms, and Europe just keeps throwing good money after bad.
> 
> Which leads me to the point of this essay—if Europe bails out Greece once _again_, will they ever realistically pay it back?
> 
> Of course not. Everyone knows this.
> 
> Then it’s not really debt, right? It’s just aid. It’s a gift.
> 
> 
> *Greece needs to default and go back to the drachma and stop trying to take everyone else down with them........*....
> 
> 
> 
> Still, the common cause of the financial problems in Europe with the Americans deregulating derivatives.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Greece decided to live beyond it's means, just as we are doing...................You can't keep escalating perpetual debt without eventually facing the consequences of it............
> 
> derivatives are BS to me and you know that.............but that is an argument for another day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The derivatives debacle was a 650 trillion dollar hit to the world economy, and a 20 trillion dollar hit to the US economy. Far from BS.
> 
> Greece was the most heavily vested country in derivatives, which is why they're having their problems today. Nothing to do with you're ignorant opinion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Greece was the most heavily vested country in derivatives,*
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you didn't post anything to try to refute the fact.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 
I didn't see you post a fact.


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still, the common cause of the financial problems in Europe with the Americans deregulating derivatives.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Greece decided to live beyond it's means, just as we are doing...................You can't keep escalating perpetual debt without eventually facing the consequences of it............
> 
> derivatives are BS to me and you know that.............but that is an argument for another day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The derivatives debacle was a 650 trillion dollar hit to the world economy, and a 20 trillion dollar hit to the US economy. Far from BS.
> 
> Greece was the most heavily vested country in derivatives, which is why they're having their problems today. Nothing to do with you're ignorant opinion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Greece was the most heavily vested country in derivatives,*
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you didn't post anything to try to refute the fact.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't see you post a fact.
Click to expand...

What's wrong, you haven't paid attention since 2008? 

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## The Rabbi

The end is nigh.  Greece will exit the European Union in July.  Just as I predicted back in January.  Suck on it.
Greece in shock as banks shut after creditor talks break down - Yahoo Finance


----------



## Indofred

Gosh, I'm so shocked - NOT.
The stupidity of the Greek politicians is frankly flabbergasting.
Over a few years, they borrowed like there was no tomorrow - then tomorrow came.
They went on to blame everyone but themselves.


----------



## The Rabbi

Indofred said:


> Gosh, I'm so shocked - NOT.
> The stupidity of the Greek politicians is frankly flabbergasting.
> Over a few years, they borrowed like there was no tomorrow - then tomorrow came.
> They went on to blame everyone but themselves.


The Greeks elected these assholes because they promised them a never ending flow of free shit paid for by Europe.  Bt even the Germans got sick and tired of paying for their whiny asses.


----------



## Indofred

There was once a man called Mr Greece.
He lived a nice, quiet life, farming for a living - He was never rich, but he was generally happy.
One day, a big bad bastard came along, full of smiles and stories all about how he was going to make Mr Greece so rich and happy.
All Mr Greece had to do was take out an unlimited credit card with the Great bastard EU bank.
Mr Greece, being a thick fucker, never even considered the day he would have to pay it back, so he went out, bought a fucking big car, a massive TV and a load of other pointless shit he didn't have the money for.
He wasn't a farmer any more; he'd become a middle class dude with a big house.
Then Mr big bastard EU bank came along, demanding the money back.

Oh fuck!

Of course, that's the extremely simplified version, but it's about right.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greece decided to live beyond it's means, just as we are doing...................You can't keep escalating perpetual debt without eventually facing the consequences of it............
> 
> derivatives are BS to me and you know that.............but that is an argument for another day.
> 
> 
> 
> The derivatives debacle was a 650 trillion dollar hit to the world economy, and a 20 trillion dollar hit to the US economy. Far from BS.
> 
> Greece was the most heavily vested country in derivatives, which is why they're having their problems today. Nothing to do with you're ignorant opinion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Greece was the most heavily vested country in derivatives,*
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you didn't post anything to try to refute the fact.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't see you post a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong, you haven't paid attention since 2008?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 
What does my attention have to do with any of your idiocy?
Dividends as a business expense? LOL!
You're the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## SAYIT

OnePercenter said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Not that a loony lefty would know (or admit) this but dividends are not only taxed (as profits) before they are distributed, they are taxed again as the recipient must pay income tax on them ... thus the well established double tax hit on corp profits.
> 
> 
> 
> Each entity paid tax on income. Where is the problem?
Click to expand...


So after _weeks_ of arguing that "dividends are deductible" and making insipid claims such as  "Corporate America is sitting on $100 Trillion in cash" and "I made $36.5M last year and paid NO income tax," you _now_ admit that that dividends _are_ taxable not only to the corporation but also to the recipient?
And you wonder why rational peeps find you loony lefties to be something less than thoughtful, intelligent & honest? Sheesh.
I rest my case (for the moment).


----------



## SAYIT

Toddsterpatriot said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The derivatives debacle was a 650 trillion dollar hit to the world economy, and a 20 trillion dollar hit to the US economy. Far from BS.
> 
> Greece was the most heavily vested country in derivatives, which is why they're having their problems today. Nothing to do with you're ignorant opinion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Greece was the most heavily vested country in derivatives,*
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you didn't post anything to try to refute the fact.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't see you post a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong, you haven't paid attention since 2008?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does my attention have to do with any of your idiocy?
> Dividends as a business expense? LOL!
> You're the gift that keeps on giving.
Click to expand...


Poor 1% is indeed a poster child for the half-assed and ridiculously mendacious nature of leftist economic "thought." He would fit in well with Greece's current leadership.


----------



## SAYIT

The Rabbi said:


> The Greeks elected these assholes because they promised them a never ending flow of free shit paid for by Europe.  Bt even the Germans got sick and tired of paying for their whiny asses.



Yanno, despite Greek claims that their rights are being usurped, they still have every right to make their domestic decisions. They even have a voice in such important places as the UN, NATO, and the EU (at least for now). What the Greeks don't have - and never have had - is the right to impose _their_ decisions on their foreign creditors (which is a concept loony lefties never seems to grasp or at least never accept).


----------



## The Rabbi

SAYIT said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Greeks elected these assholes because they promised them a never ending flow of free shit paid for by Europe.  Bt even the Germans got sick and tired of paying for their whiny asses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yanno, despite Greek claims that their rights are being usurped, they still have every right to make their domestic decisions. They even have a voice in such important places as the UN, NATO, and the EU (at least for now). What the Greeks don't have - and never have had - is the right to impose _their_ decisions on their foreign creditors (which is a concept loony lefties never seems to grasp or at least never accept).
Click to expand...

It's the Golden Rule--the one with the gold makes the rules.


----------



## eagle1462010

fyi.....only  Greek Prime Minister


----------



## SAYIT

eagle1462010 said:


> fyi.....only  Greek Prime Minister



The guy is a bald-face liar. No one is impeding Greece's right to hold a referendum. Greece could have held it a week (or a month) ago and the EU decision not to extend the June 30 deadline - of which Tsipras's gov't has long been aware - is a clear message that _his_ duplicity is known and rejected. He played out his mendacious cards with the creditors and Greece's EZ partners and is reduced now to trying the same with his Greek constituents.
Watch for Tsipras to suddenly "find" a few billion with which to satisfy the IMF and buy a few days of breathing space from the EZ.


----------



## eagle1462010

SAYIT said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fyi.....only  Greek Prime Minister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is a bald-face liar. No one is impeding Greece's right to hold a referendum. Greece could have held it a week (or a month) ago and the EU decision not to extend the June 30 deadline - of which Tsipras's gov't has long been aware - is a clear message that _his_ duplicity is known and rejected. He played out his mendacious cards with the creditors and Greece's EZ partners and is reduced now to trying the same with his Greek constituents.
> Watch for Tsipras to suddenly "find" a few billion with which to satisfy the IMF and buy a few days of breathing space from the EZ.
Click to expand...

I didn't  endorse..............fyi post only


----------



## montelatici

SAYIT said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fyi.....only  Greek Prime Minister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is a bald-face liar. No one is impeding Greece's right to hold a referendum. Greece could have held it a week (or a month) ago and the EU decision not to extend the June 30 deadline - of which Tsipras's gov't has long been aware - is a clear message that _his_ duplicity is known and rejected. He played out his mendacious cards with the creditors and Greece's EZ partners and is reduced now to trying the same with his Greek constituents.
> Watch for Tsipras to suddenly "find" a few billion with which to satisfy the IMF and buy a few days of breathing space from the EZ.
Click to expand...


How is it that you are on the wrong side of every issue?

Lenders gave credit to Greece because Greek bonds yielded tremendous rates of interest.  11% just recently.  Did the lenders believe that this rate of interest (I think Germany's bonds are negative at the moment), they would have the same risk as bonds from other EU states?

The lenders expect that the Greek people to borrow more at even greater rates of interest to pay off lenders getting an 11% rate of return.  The Greeks are right to balk at taking on more debt to pay off debt.  Austerity got them nothing, so why not default.


----------



## SAYIT

montelatici said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fyi.....only  Greek Prime Minister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is a bald-face liar. No one is impeding Greece's right to hold a referendum. Greece could have held it a week (or a month) ago and the EU decision not to extend the June 30 deadline - of which Tsipras's gov't has long been aware - is a clear message that _his_ duplicity is known and rejected. He played out his mendacious cards with the creditors and Greece's EZ partners and is reduced now to trying the same with his Greek constituents.
> Watch for Tsipras to suddenly "find" a few billion with which to satisfy the IMF and buy a few days of breathing space from the EZ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it that you are on the wrong side of every issue?
> 
> Lenders gave credit to Greece because Greek bonds yielded tremendous rates of interest.  11% just recently.  Did the lenders believe that this rate of interest (I think Germany's bonds are negative at the moment), they would have the same risk as bonds from other EU states?
> 
> The lenders expect that the Greek people to borrow more at even greater rates of interest to pay off lenders getting an 11% rate of return.  The Greeks are right to balk at taking on more debt to pay off debt.  Austerity got them nothing, so why not default.
Click to expand...


Yanno, you're an idiot on any subject. The IMF does not buy Greek bonds. They are the lender-of-last-resort and having exhausted all other options, Greece borrowed from the IMF because it was the only source of foreign capital left to them. Greece is now offering 30% on their gov't bonds and no one is buying.
WTF does that tell you?
BTW, interest on Greek debt - thanks to the _less than 1/2% rate_ charged by Eurozone creditors, is well below that of other EZ countries:
Portugal 5%, Italy 4.75%, Ireland 4.2%, Spain 3.3%, Greece 2.6%, France 2.25%


----------



## montelatici

SAYIT said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fyi.....only  Greek Prime Minister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is a bald-face liar. No one is impeding Greece's right to hold a referendum. Greece could have held it a week (or a month) ago and the EU decision not to extend the June 30 deadline - of which Tsipras's gov't has long been aware - is a clear message that _his_ duplicity is known and rejected. He played out his mendacious cards with the creditors and Greece's EZ partners and is reduced now to trying the same with his Greek constituents.
> Watch for Tsipras to suddenly "find" a few billion with which to satisfy the IMF and buy a few days of breathing space from the EZ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it that you are on the wrong side of every issue?
> 
> Lenders gave credit to Greece because Greek bonds yielded tremendous rates of interest.  11% just recently.  Did the lenders believe that this rate of interest (I think Germany's bonds are negative at the moment), they would have the same risk as bonds from other EU states?
> 
> The lenders expect that the Greek people to borrow more at even greater rates of interest to pay off lenders getting an 11% rate of return.  The Greeks are right to balk at taking on more debt to pay off debt.  Austerity got them nothing, so why not default.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yanno, you're an idiot on any subject. The IMF does not buy Greek bonds. They are the lender-of-last-resort and having exhausted all other options, Greece borrowed from the IMF because it was the only source of foreign capital left to them. Greece is now offering 30% on their gov't bonds and no one is buying.
> WTF does that tell you?
> BTW, interest on Greek debt - thanks to the _less than 1/2% rate_ charged by Eurozone creditors, is well below that of other EZ countries:
> Portugal 5%, Italy 4.75%, Ireland 4.2%, Spain 3.3%, Greece 2.6%, France 2.25%
Click to expand...


Right. you clown. As they say, better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak and remove all doubt.



"Bondholders who have stayed invested in Greek bonds through the election of the new party and its subsequent talks with its creditors, are enjoying *massive returns*. Meanwhile, Germany has issued its first negative yield bond, a new report has revealed. Germany is a member country of the Eurogroup that has lent billions of dollars in aid to Greece.......T*he bond yield had risen to over 11 percent by end of January and early February.*.....  While investors in Greek bonds continue to enjoy high rates of return on their investment, Germany may be fighting a potential deflationary situation in its economy. According to a report by CNN, the country has issued bonds that carry *a negative yield of 0.08 percent.*


Greek Bonds Yielding Massive Returns While Germany Issues Its First Negative Yield Bond


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

montelatici said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fyi.....only  Greek Prime Minister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is a bald-face liar. No one is impeding Greece's right to hold a referendum. Greece could have held it a week (or a month) ago and the EU decision not to extend the June 30 deadline - of which Tsipras's gov't has long been aware - is a clear message that _his_ duplicity is known and rejected. He played out his mendacious cards with the creditors and Greece's EZ partners and is reduced now to trying the same with his Greek constituents.
> Watch for Tsipras to suddenly "find" a few billion with which to satisfy the IMF and buy a few days of breathing space from the EZ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it that you are on the wrong side of every issue?
> 
> Lenders gave credit to Greece because Greek bonds yielded tremendous rates of interest.  11% just recently.  Did the lenders believe that this rate of interest (I think Germany's bonds are negative at the moment), they would have the same risk as bonds from other EU states?
> 
> The lenders expect that the Greek people to borrow more at even greater rates of interest to pay off lenders getting an 11% rate of return.  The Greeks are right to balk at taking on more debt to pay off debt.  Austerity got them nothing, so why not default.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yanno, you're an idiot on any subject. The IMF does not buy Greek bonds. They are the lender-of-last-resort and having exhausted all other options, Greece borrowed from the IMF because it was the only source of foreign capital left to them. Greece is now offering 30% on their gov't bonds and no one is buying.
> WTF does that tell you?
> BTW, interest on Greek debt - thanks to the _less than 1/2% rate_ charged by Eurozone creditors, is well below that of other EZ countries:
> Portugal 5%, Italy 4.75%, Ireland 4.2%, Spain 3.3%, Greece 2.6%, France 2.25%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right. you clown. As they say, better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak and remove all doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> "Bondholders who have stayed invested in Greek bonds through the election of the new party and its subsequent talks with its creditors, are enjoying *massive returns*. Meanwhile, Germany has issued its first negative yield bond, a new report has revealed. Germany is a member country of the Eurogroup that has lent billions of dollars in aid to Greece.......T*he bond yield had risen to over 11 percent by end of January and early February.*.....  While investors in Greek bonds continue to enjoy high rates of return on their investment, Germany may be fighting a potential deflationary situation in its economy. According to a report by CNN, the country has issued bonds that carry *a negative yield of 0.08 percent.*
> 
> 
> Greek Bonds Yielding Massive Returns While Germany Issues Its First Negative Yield Bond
Click to expand...

 
*Bondholders who have stayed invested in Greek bonds through the election of the new party and its subsequent talks with its creditors, are enjoying massive returns.*

Yeah, massive returns, right up to the moment they default. LOL!


----------



## montelatici

Toddsterpatriot said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fyi.....only  Greek Prime Minister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is a bald-face liar. No one is impeding Greece's right to hold a referendum. Greece could have held it a week (or a month) ago and the EU decision not to extend the June 30 deadline - of which Tsipras's gov't has long been aware - is a clear message that _his_ duplicity is known and rejected. He played out his mendacious cards with the creditors and Greece's EZ partners and is reduced now to trying the same with his Greek constituents.
> Watch for Tsipras to suddenly "find" a few billion with which to satisfy the IMF and buy a few days of breathing space from the EZ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it that you are on the wrong side of every issue?
> 
> Lenders gave credit to Greece because Greek bonds yielded tremendous rates of interest.  11% just recently.  Did the lenders believe that this rate of interest (I think Germany's bonds are negative at the moment), they would have the same risk as bonds from other EU states?
> 
> The lenders expect that the Greek people to borrow more at even greater rates of interest to pay off lenders getting an 11% rate of return.  The Greeks are right to balk at taking on more debt to pay off debt.  Austerity got them nothing, so why not default.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yanno, you're an idiot on any subject. The IMF does not buy Greek bonds. They are the lender-of-last-resort and having exhausted all other options, Greece borrowed from the IMF because it was the only source of foreign capital left to them. Greece is now offering 30% on their gov't bonds and no one is buying.
> WTF does that tell you?
> BTW, interest on Greek debt - thanks to the _less than 1/2% rate_ charged by Eurozone creditors, is well below that of other EZ countries:
> Portugal 5%, Italy 4.75%, Ireland 4.2%, Spain 3.3%, Greece 2.6%, France 2.25%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right. you clown. As they say, better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak and remove all doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> "Bondholders who have stayed invested in Greek bonds through the election of the new party and its subsequent talks with its creditors, are enjoying *massive returns*. Meanwhile, Germany has issued its first negative yield bond, a new report has revealed. Germany is a member country of the Eurogroup that has lent billions of dollars in aid to Greece.......T*he bond yield had risen to over 11 percent by end of January and early February.*.....  While investors in Greek bonds continue to enjoy high rates of return on their investment, Germany may be fighting a potential deflationary situation in its economy. According to a report by CNN, the country has issued bonds that carry *a negative yield of 0.08 percent.*
> 
> 
> Greek Bonds Yielding Massive Returns While Germany Issues Its First Negative Yield Bond
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Bondholders who have stayed invested in Greek bonds through the election of the new party and its subsequent talks with its creditors, are enjoying massive returns.*
> 
> Yeah, massive returns, right up to the moment they default. LOL!
Click to expand...


That's exactly my point.  Please explain that to Sayit.


----------



## SAYIT

montelatici said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fyi.....only  Greek Prime Minister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is a bald-face liar. No one is impeding Greece's right to hold a referendum. Greece could have held it a week (or a month) ago and the EU decision not to extend the June 30 deadline - of which Tsipras's gov't has long been aware - is a clear message that _his_ duplicity is known and rejected. He played out his mendacious cards with the creditors and Greece's EZ partners and is reduced now to trying the same with his Greek constituents.
> Watch for Tsipras to suddenly "find" a few billion with which to satisfy the IMF and buy a few days of breathing space from the EZ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it that you are on the wrong side of every issue?
> 
> Lenders gave credit to Greece because Greek bonds yielded tremendous rates of interest.  11% just recently.  Did the lenders believe that this rate of interest (I think Germany's bonds are negative at the moment), they would have the same risk as bonds from other EU states?
> 
> The lenders expect that the Greek people to borrow more at even greater rates of interest to pay off lenders getting an 11% rate of return.  The Greeks are right to balk at taking on more debt to pay off debt.  Austerity got them nothing, so why not default.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yanno, you're an idiot on any subject. The IMF does not buy Greek bonds. They are the lender-of-last-resort and having exhausted all other options, Greece borrowed from the IMF because it was the only source of foreign capital left to them. Greece is now offering 30% on their gov't bonds and no one is buying.
> WTF does that tell you?
> BTW, interest on Greek debt - thanks to the _less than 1/2% rate_ charged by Eurozone creditors, is well below that of other EZ countries:
> Portugal 5%, Italy 4.75%, Ireland 4.2%, Spain 3.3%, Greece 2.6%, France 2.25%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right. you clown. As they say, better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak and remove all doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> "Bondholders who have stayed invested in Greek bonds through the election of the new party and its subsequent talks with its creditors, are enjoying *massive returns*. Meanwhile, Germany has issued its first negative yield bond, a new report has revealed. Germany is a member country of the Eurogroup that has lent billions of dollars in aid to Greece.......T*he bond yield had risen to over 11 percent by end of January and early February.*.....  While investors in Greek bonds continue to enjoy high rates of return on their investment, Germany may be fighting a potential deflationary situation in its economy. According to a report by CNN, the country has issued bonds that carry *a negative yield of 0.08 percent.*
> 
> 
> Greek Bonds Yielding Massive Returns While Germany Issues Its First Negative Yield Bond
Click to expand...


So you're not pretending but rather are every bit as stupid as your posts indicate. No one is buying Greek bonds and those "massive returns will only materialize if bond holders - who in recent years have taken major haircuts on principal - can collect on money they lent to Greece. The interest spread between Greek and German (or American) gov't issues is the risk involved. Here is the most recent yield info available on Greek 3 year bonds from the Greek Central Bank:
June 15 - 27.06%
June 16 - 28.64%
June 17 - 28.68%
June 18 - 29.59%
June 19 - 29.33%
June 22 - 28.17%
June 23 - 23.31%
June 24 - 21.63%
June 25 - 22.25%

Government Benchmark Bonds


----------



## SAYIT

montelatici said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is a bald-face liar. No one is impeding Greece's right to hold a referendum. Greece could have held it a week (or a month) ago and the EU decision not to extend the June 30 deadline - of which Tsipras's gov't has long been aware - is a clear message that _his_ duplicity is known and rejected. He played out his mendacious cards with the creditors and Greece's EZ partners and is reduced now to trying the same with his Greek constituents.
> Watch for Tsipras to suddenly "find" a few billion with which to satisfy the IMF and buy a few days of breathing space from the EZ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it that you are on the wrong side of every issue?
> 
> Lenders gave credit to Greece because Greek bonds yielded tremendous rates of interest.  11% just recently.  Did the lenders believe that this rate of interest (I think Germany's bonds are negative at the moment), they would have the same risk as bonds from other EU states?
> 
> The lenders expect that the Greek people to borrow more at even greater rates of interest to pay off lenders getting an 11% rate of return.  The Greeks are right to balk at taking on more debt to pay off debt.  Austerity got them nothing, so why not default.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yanno, you're an idiot on any subject. The IMF does not buy Greek bonds. They are the lender-of-last-resort and having exhausted all other options, Greece borrowed from the IMF because it was the only source of foreign capital left to them. Greece is now offering 30% on their gov't bonds and no one is buying.
> WTF does that tell you?
> BTW, interest on Greek debt - thanks to the _less than 1/2% rate_ charged by Eurozone creditors, is well below that of other EZ countries:
> Portugal 5%, Italy 4.75%, Ireland 4.2%, Spain 3.3%, Greece 2.6%, France 2.25%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right. you clown. As they say, better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak and remove all doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> "Bondholders who have stayed invested in Greek bonds through the election of the new party and its subsequent talks with its creditors, are enjoying *massive returns*. Meanwhile, Germany has issued its first negative yield bond, a new report has revealed. Germany is a member country of the Eurogroup that has lent billions of dollars in aid to Greece.......T*he bond yield had risen to over 11 percent by end of January and early February.*.....  While investors in Greek bonds continue to enjoy high rates of return on their investment, Germany may be fighting a potential deflationary situation in its economy. According to a report by CNN, the country has issued bonds that carry *a negative yield of 0.08 percent.*
> 
> 
> Greek Bonds Yielding Massive Returns While Germany Issues Its First Negative Yield Bond
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Bondholders who have stayed invested in Greek bonds through the election of the new party and its subsequent talks with its creditors, are enjoying massive returns.*
> 
> Yeah, massive returns, right up to the moment they default. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly my point.  Please explain that to Sayit.
Click to expand...


You aren't even bright enough to recognize TP's sarcasm. There are no "massive returns" when Greece fails to pay (which they surely will), you idiot. Wake the fuck up!


----------



## montelatici

SAYIT said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is it that you are on the wrong side of every issue?
> 
> Lenders gave credit to Greece because Greek bonds yielded tremendous rates of interest.  11% just recently.  Did the lenders believe that this rate of interest (I think Germany's bonds are negative at the moment), they would have the same risk as bonds from other EU states?
> 
> The lenders expect that the Greek people to borrow more at even greater rates of interest to pay off lenders getting an 11% rate of return.  The Greeks are right to balk at taking on more debt to pay off debt.  Austerity got them nothing, so why not default.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yanno, you're an idiot on any subject. The IMF does not buy Greek bonds. They are the lender-of-last-resort and having exhausted all other options, Greece borrowed from the IMF because it was the only source of foreign capital left to them. Greece is now offering 30% on their gov't bonds and no one is buying.
> WTF does that tell you?
> BTW, interest on Greek debt - thanks to the _less than 1/2% rate_ charged by Eurozone creditors, is well below that of other EZ countries:
> Portugal 5%, Italy 4.75%, Ireland 4.2%, Spain 3.3%, Greece 2.6%, France 2.25%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right. you clown. As they say, better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak and remove all doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> "Bondholders who have stayed invested in Greek bonds through the election of the new party and its subsequent talks with its creditors, are enjoying *massive returns*. Meanwhile, Germany has issued its first negative yield bond, a new report has revealed. Germany is a member country of the Eurogroup that has lent billions of dollars in aid to Greece.......T*he bond yield had risen to over 11 percent by end of January and early February.*.....  While investors in Greek bonds continue to enjoy high rates of return on their investment, Germany may be fighting a potential deflationary situation in its economy. According to a report by CNN, the country has issued bonds that carry *a negative yield of 0.08 percent.*
> 
> 
> Greek Bonds Yielding Massive Returns While Germany Issues Its First Negative Yield Bond
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Bondholders who have stayed invested in Greek bonds through the election of the new party and its subsequent talks with its creditors, are enjoying massive returns.*
> 
> Yeah, massive returns, right up to the moment they default. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly my point.  Please explain that to Sayit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't even bright enough to recognize TP's sarcasm. There are no "massive returns" if Greece fails to pay (which they surely will), you idiot. Wake the fuck up!
Click to expand...


You keep making my point.  Of course there are no massive returns if Greece doesn't pay.  You really don't get it, do you.


----------



## SAYIT

montelatici said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yanno, you're an idiot on any subject. The IMF does not buy Greek bonds. They are the lender-of-last-resort and having exhausted all other options, Greece borrowed from the IMF because it was the only source of foreign capital left to them. Greece is now offering 30% on their gov't bonds and no one is buying.
> WTF does that tell you?
> BTW, interest on Greek debt - thanks to the _less than 1/2% rate_ charged by Eurozone creditors, is well below that of other EZ countries:
> Portugal 5%, Italy 4.75%, Ireland 4.2%, Spain 3.3%, Greece 2.6%, France 2.25%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. you clown. As they say, better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak and remove all doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> "Bondholders who have stayed invested in Greek bonds through the election of the new party and its subsequent talks with its creditors, are enjoying *massive returns*. Meanwhile, Germany has issued its first negative yield bond, a new report has revealed. Germany is a member country of the Eurogroup that has lent billions of dollars in aid to Greece.......T*he bond yield had risen to over 11 percent by end of January and early February.*.....  While investors in Greek bonds continue to enjoy high rates of return on their investment, Germany may be fighting a potential deflationary situation in its economy. According to a report by CNN, the country has issued bonds that carry *a negative yield of 0.08 percent.*
> 
> 
> Greek Bonds Yielding Massive Returns While Germany Issues Its First Negative Yield Bond
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Bondholders who have stayed invested in Greek bonds through the election of the new party and its subsequent talks with its creditors, are enjoying massive returns.*
> 
> Yeah, massive returns, right up to the moment they default. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly my point.  Please explain that to Sayit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't even bright enough to recognize TP's sarcasm. There are no "massive returns" if Greece fails to pay (which they surely will), you idiot. Wake the fuck up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep making my point.  Of course there are no massive returns if Greece doesn't pay.  You really don't get it, do you.
Click to expand...


I don't get it? I've proven that Greek bonds aren't worth the paper they are printed on and the going rate for bonds (near 30%) no rational investor will buy.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

montelatici said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yanno, you're an idiot on any subject. The IMF does not buy Greek bonds. They are the lender-of-last-resort and having exhausted all other options, Greece borrowed from the IMF because it was the only source of foreign capital left to them. Greece is now offering 30% on their gov't bonds and no one is buying.
> WTF does that tell you?
> BTW, interest on Greek debt - thanks to the _less than 1/2% rate_ charged by Eurozone creditors, is well below that of other EZ countries:
> Portugal 5%, Italy 4.75%, Ireland 4.2%, Spain 3.3%, Greece 2.6%, France 2.25%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. you clown. As they say, better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak and remove all doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> "Bondholders who have stayed invested in Greek bonds through the election of the new party and its subsequent talks with its creditors, are enjoying *massive returns*. Meanwhile, Germany has issued its first negative yield bond, a new report has revealed. Germany is a member country of the Eurogroup that has lent billions of dollars in aid to Greece.......T*he bond yield had risen to over 11 percent by end of January and early February.*.....  While investors in Greek bonds continue to enjoy high rates of return on their investment, Germany may be fighting a potential deflationary situation in its economy. According to a report by CNN, the country has issued bonds that carry *a negative yield of 0.08 percent.*
> 
> 
> Greek Bonds Yielding Massive Returns While Germany Issues Its First Negative Yield Bond
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Bondholders who have stayed invested in Greek bonds through the election of the new party and its subsequent talks with its creditors, are enjoying massive returns.*
> 
> Yeah, massive returns, right up to the moment they default. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly my point.  Please explain that to Sayit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't even bright enough to recognize TP's sarcasm. There are no "massive returns" if Greece fails to pay (which they surely will), you idiot. Wake the fuck up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep making my point.  Of course there are no massive returns if Greece doesn't pay.  You really don't get it, do you.
Click to expand...

 
"Bondholders who have stayed invested in Greek bonds through the election of the new party and its subsequent talks with its creditors, are enjoying *massive returns"*

You posted the above, because you disagreed with it?


----------



## Synthaholic

BlackSand said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Grexit I predicted back in January comes one step closer.  What did those assholes think?  They could stick their thumbs in Europeans' eyes and say fuck you but still continue to get bailout money?  I dont think so.
> Greece and creditors fail in last attempt to reach deal - Yahoo Finance
> 
> 
> 
> grease like the United States is going broke because the rich are not paying their fair share of taxes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found this hilarious cartoon detailing this issue..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could take everything the Top 1% has and it still wouldn't pay off our debt ... Keep on pretending you have any answers worth listening to.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

It would eventually.  But that's a strawman.  Make the corporations and the 1% pay what they are supposed to be paying, by eliminating all loopholes and exemptions which are only in the tax code because of the corporations and the 1%, and their influence in Congress.


----------



## montelatici

You really don't get it, do you.  As long as the Greeks played the game and embraced austerity, money was forthcoming from the ECB and others to make sure the investors, who bought Greek bonds because of the high yields, received the high yields that they have been receiving.  When you invest in a bond that pays 10% instead of zero or less, it is called speculating. The speculators believed that the Greeks would accept continued austerity and that additional loans, to pay the high yields would be forthcoming.  The investor that invested in German (or other European bonds) at close to zero did not.  The Greeks voted in a different party because they did not want continued austerity.  The investors in Greek bonds took a risk for higher (much higher) yields.  Do you get it, or are you the moron you appear to be?


----------



## SAYIT

montelatici said:


> You really don't get it, do you.  As long as the Greeks played the game and embraced austerity, money was forthcoming from the ECB and others to make sure the investors, who bought Greek bonds because of the high yields, received the high yields that they have been receiving...



You just don't get it. Long before there was austerity, Greece's EZ partners - once they decided to let Greece join the club - did everything they could to help jump-start and grow the Greek economy but successive Greek gov'ts simply used the largesse to continue their socialist-style party. They have borrowed over $25,000 per Greek the past few years to pay for that party. Given the "vitality" of their economy that's roughly equal to the US borrowing $250,000 per citizen. It's unsustainable.


----------



## montelatici

Again, you make my point.  Investors/speculators believed that notwithstanding the higher yields, the risk was negligible for their particular bond.  As recently as April 2014 this is what the pundits were saying (see below). My point is, tough luck for the speculators if it all goes bottoms up.  But, I am not yet convinced that the powers that be will allow the wealthy speculators will be left out to dry.  Although I hope they are.

_"2. The yield is reasonably juicy._

4.95% might not seem like a lot on its face, but Greece has been suffering from deflation for the past year. Right now the inflation rate in Greece is about -1.5%, which means the real yield on this bond, for a Greek investor, is actually closer to 6.5%. Given that Europe is going to have a zero interest rate environment for the foreseeable future, that kind of real yield is undeniably attractive.

_3. There’s potential for significant price appreciation._

With a coupon of 4.75% and a yield of 4.95%, you can buy €1,000 face value of bonds today for €991. Let’s assume that you hold this bond for 18 months, and that at the end of that period the yield has dropped to Portugal’s 2.6%. In that case, you would get three coupons along the way, totaling €71.25, even as the value of the bond itself would have risen to $1,071. If you sell the bond at that point, you’re not just getting your €71.25 in coupon payments, and you’re also getting €80 in capital gains — for a total profit of €151.25. Which is a 15.3% return in 18 months. Not too shabby, in a world of zero interest rates.

_4. The chance of default is slim._

Greece has an unsustainable debt load, and will certainly default again in the future. But the key question for anybody buying this bond isn’t _whether_ Greece will default. Rather it’s _when_Greece will default, and _what_ instruments Greece will choose to default on. So long as Greece continues to pay the modest coupons on this modestly-sized bond for the next five years, it can prove to be a perfectly good investment even if the country is defaulting elsewhere. Similarly, if Greece defaults on its public bonded debt but does so after April 2019, again this bond will be unscathed.

The degree of pain inflicted on Greece’s private-sector bondholders in 2012 was so enormous, and the amount of privately-held debt which is still outstanding is so small, that it’s going to be the official sector’s turn to take a big haircut next time round. In other words, buying this bond does not constitute a bet that Greece, as a sovereign, will not default. It’s just a bet that _this particular bond_ will not default. *And that’s actually a bet I’d be willing to take."

Five explanations for Greece s bond yield*


----------



## francoHFW

Greece is corrupt. The rich don't pay their taxes. Legacy from Nixon supported dictatorship...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

francoHFW said:


> Greece is corrupt. The rich don't pay their taxes. Legacy from Nixon supported dictatorship...


 
Greece is corrupt. Their government spends 60% of GDP.


----------



## SAYIT

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see you post a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong, you haven't paid attention since 2008?
Click to expand...


I have and I haven't seen you post anything that didn't come from the crack between your butt-cheeks. What you, like Greece's current gov't, produce is just lie upon fabrication but then loony lefties never seem to have either integrity or a sense of shame.

"Corporate America is sitting on $100 Trillion in cash." -   1%er
"I made $36.5M last year and paid NO income tax,"    -    1%er


----------



## SAYIT

Toddsterpatriot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greece is corrupt. The rich don't pay their taxes. Legacy from Nixon supported dictatorship...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greece is corrupt. Their government spends 60% of GDP.
Click to expand...


Yanno, I shake my head at the lies 1%er posts here but then shake my whole body at the bald-face lies that roll so easily off the tongues of Greece's top gov't officials. In closely watching the current Greek tragedy I am amazed by the creditor's patience and sincerity, saddened by the ineptitude and duplicity of the Greeks and shocked by the Goebbels-like "Big Lie" rhetoric they employ. Has Europe learned nothing from their "glorious" 20th Century?


----------



## OnePercenter

Indofred said:


> Gosh, I'm so shocked - NOT.
> The stupidity of the Greek politicians is frankly flabbergasting.
> Over a few years, they borrowed like there was no tomorrow - then tomorrow came.
> They went on to blame everyone but themselves.



They borrowed because their investments crashed. 2008.


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> What does my attention have to do with any of your idiocy?
> Dividends as a business expense? LOL!
> You're the gift that keeps on giving.



I've explained to you how to do it. This is why I'm wealthy, and you're not.


----------



## OnePercenter

SAYIT said:


> So after _weeks_ of arguing that "dividends are deductible" and making insipid claims such as  "Corporate America is sitting on $100 Trillion in cash" and "I made $36.5M last year and paid NO income tax," you _now_ admit that that dividends _are_ taxable not only to the corporation but also to the recipient?
> And you wonder why rational peeps find you loony lefties to be something less than thoughtful, intelligent & honest? Sheesh.
> I rest my case (for the moment).



Dividends ARE deductible, if they weren't why would a company pay someone else to distribute? Wouldn't it be more cost effective for a secretary who is already on the clock to write the checks on the companies general account? If you've collected dividends, you already know that's not how it works.

Corporate America IS sitting on more than $100 Trillion in cash. Combine net profits (cash) from the publicly held companies over the last 20 years, then double to cover privately held. Where's the cash?

I did make $36.5M in 2014, and paid no personal income tax. Why do you think places such as Fisher Island, Florida, which is a limited access private island, have average incomes of >$800k, housing prices of >$1M, and 13% unemployment?


----------



## SAYIT

OnePercenter said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Over a few years, they borrowed like there was no tomorrow - then tomorrow came. They went on to blame everyone but themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> They borrowed because their investments crashed. 2008.
Click to expand...


Excuses, excuses. We all make some poor investment _choices_ and they borrowed to support their overly generous public spending long before 2008.


----------



## SAYIT

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does my attention have to do with any of your idiocy?
> Dividends as a business expense? LOL!
> You're the gift that keeps on giving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've explained to you how to do it. This is why I'm wealthy, and you're not.
Click to expand...


No you didn't. You posted absolute BS pulled directly from your butthole and after 2 weeks of claiming dividends are "pre-tax, deductable" expenses you finally, if not inadvertently, admitted they are indeed taxed twice. Frankly, you're a typically lane loony leftist liar and I mean that with all due respect.


----------



## eagle1462010

OnePercenter said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, I'm so shocked - NOT.
> The stupidity of the Greek politicians is frankly flabbergasting.
> Over a few years, they borrowed like there was no tomorrow - then tomorrow came.
> They went on to blame everyone but themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They borrowed because their investments crashed. 2008.
Click to expand...

How the 2004 Olympics Triggered Greece s Decline - Businessweek

They were in debt up to their asses before the crash...........and the crash escalated it.............
They used most of the bail out money to pay back those outstanding debts in the other bail out.......
They were closing in on default even if the crash had never happened.........

The bail outs bought them time..............
but without a recovery from the crash their fate was sealed.......if it wasn't already before the crash..........

It was further sealed because they couldn't create more of their own currency and deflate it's value to attempt revenues by increased exports as countries are doing now..............aka purposely make you currency less valuable to make your products cheaper on the exchange..............

They were doomed long ago...............as are many nations now.


----------



## montelatici

SAYIT said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does my attention have to do with any of your idiocy?
> Dividends as a business expense? LOL!
> You're the gift that keeps on giving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've explained to you how to do it. This is why I'm wealthy, and you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you didn't. You posted absolute BS pulled directly from your butthole and after 2 weeks of claiming dividends are "pre-tax, deductable" expenses you finally, if not inadvertently, admitted they are indeed taxed twice. Frankly, you're a typically lane loony leftist liar and I mean that with all due respect.
Click to expand...


I doubt he is a leftist, but otherwise he is not well acquainted with tax law.


----------



## OnePercenter

SAYIT said:


> Excuses, excuses. We all make some poor investment _choices_ and they borrowed to support their overly generous public spending long before 2008.



The Greeks didn't make a poor choice, they didn't heed my ALL OUT warning right here on the internet in August, 2007.

Again, If Bush had not been elected the crash wouldn't have occurred, so at least partially the events in Greece are your fault.


----------



## SAYIT

OnePercenter said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> So after _weeks_ of arguing that "dividends are deductible" and making insipid claims such as  "Corporate America is sitting on $100 Trillion in cash" and "I made $36.5M last year and paid NO income tax," you _now_ admit that that dividends _are_ taxable not only to the corporation but also to the recipient?
> And you wonder why rational peeps find you loony lefties to be something less than thoughtful, intelligent & honest? Sheesh.
> I rest my case (for the moment).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dividends ARE deductible, if they weren't why would a company pay someone else to distribute?
Click to expand...


Bogus. As our recent exchange reveals, you have already admitted that dividends are not only taxable, they are taxable both to the company and the shareholder:



OnePercenter said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> *DEFINITION of 'Double Taxation'*
> When corporations pay out dividends to shareholders, those dividend payments incur income-tax liabilities for the shareholders who receive them, even though the earnings that provided the cash to pay the dividends were already taxed at the corporate level.
> http://www.investopedia.com/terms/d/double_taxation.asp#ixzz3eOSa40df
> 
> 
> 
> Each entity paid tax on income. Where is the problem?
Click to expand...


----------



## francoHFW

Toddsterpatriot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greece is corrupt. The rich don't pay their taxes. Legacy from Nixon supported dictatorship...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greece is corrupt. Their government spends 60% of GDP.
Click to expand...

 That spending is not necessarily corruption. Bribery instead of paying taxes is. Link to your BS number?
BTW, Greece was fine until they listened to Boooshie bankers and got killed by the Booosh World Depression/corrupt bubble bust...twits.


----------



## OnePercenter

SAYIT said:


> No you didn't. You posted absolute BS pulled directly from your butthole and after 2 weeks of claiming dividends are "pre-tax, deductable" expenses you finally, if not inadvertently, admitted they are indeed taxed twice. Frankly, you're a typically lane loony leftist liar and I mean that with all due respect.



Sure I did. Where in IRS rules does it state that payments made to a brokerage aren't deductible?


----------



## OnePercenter

eagle1462010 said:


> How the 2004 Olympics Triggered Greece s Decline - Businessweek
> 
> They were in debt up to their asses before the crash...........and the crash escalated it.............
> They used most of the bail out money to pay back those outstanding debts in the other bail out.......
> They were closing in on default even if the crash had never happened.........
> 
> The bail outs bought them time..............
> but without a recovery from the crash their fate was sealed.......if it wasn't already before the crash..........
> 
> It was further sealed because they couldn't create more of their own currency and deflate it's value to attempt revenues by increased exports as countries are doing now..............aka purposely make you currency less valuable to make your products cheaper on the exchange..............
> 
> They were doomed long ago...............as are many nations now.



That's because they were heavily vested. Vested monies aren't spendable.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, I'm so shocked - NOT.
> The stupidity of the Greek politicians is frankly flabbergasting.
> Over a few years, they borrowed like there was no tomorrow - then tomorrow came.
> They went on to blame everyone but themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They borrowed because their investments crashed. 2008.
Click to expand...

 
The Greek government held investments? Why?
What did they hold? How do you know?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does my attention have to do with any of your idiocy?
> Dividends as a business expense? LOL!
> You're the gift that keeps on giving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've explained to you how to do it. This is why I'm wealthy, and you're not.
Click to expand...

 
Yes, I'm sure your wide ranging stupidity is very lucrative for you.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> So after _weeks_ of arguing that "dividends are deductible" and making insipid claims such as  "Corporate America is sitting on $100 Trillion in cash" and "I made $36.5M last year and paid NO income tax," you _now_ admit that that dividends _are_ taxable not only to the corporation but also to the recipient?
> And you wonder why rational peeps find you loony lefties to be something less than thoughtful, intelligent & honest? Sheesh.
> I rest my case (for the moment).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dividends ARE deductible, if they weren't why would a company pay someone else to distribute? Wouldn't it be more cost effective for a secretary who is already on the clock to write the checks on the companies general account? If you've collected dividends, you already know that's not how it works.
> 
> Corporate America IS sitting on more than $100 Trillion in cash. Combine net profits (cash) from the publicly held companies over the last 20 years, then double to cover privately held. Where's the cash?
> 
> I did make $36.5M in 2014, and paid no personal income tax. Why do you think places such as Fisher Island, Florida, which is a limited access private island, have average incomes of >$800k, housing prices of >$1M, and 13% unemployment?
Click to expand...

* 
Dividends ARE deductible*

I've posted IRS links that say you're wrong.
Where are the links that back up your claim?

*if they weren't why would a company pay someone else to distribute?*

What does the non-deductibility of dividends have to do with the way companies decide to distribute them?

*Wouldn't it be more cost effective for a secretary who is already on the clock to write the checks on the companies general account?*

How does the secretary know who owns the stock?

*Corporate America IS sitting on more than $100 Trillion in cash.*

Prove it.

*I did make $36.5M in 2014, and paid no personal income tax.*

$36.5M in after tax profit or $36.5M in revenue?
How much tax did your corporation pay?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

francoHFW said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greece is corrupt. The rich don't pay their taxes. Legacy from Nixon supported dictatorship...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greece is corrupt. Their government spends 60% of GDP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That spending is not necessarily corruption. Bribery instead of paying taxes is. Link to your BS number?
> BTW, Greece was fine until they listened to Boooshie bankers and got killed by the Booosh World Depression/corrupt bubble bust...twits.
Click to expand...

 
* Bribery instead of paying taxes is.*

They've been bribing their government employees and retirees for a very long time.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn't. You posted absolute BS pulled directly from your butthole and after 2 weeks of claiming dividends are "pre-tax, deductable" expenses you finally, if not inadvertently, admitted they are indeed taxed twice. Frankly, you're a typically lane loony leftist liar and I mean that with all due respect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I did. Where in IRS rules does it state that payments made to a brokerage aren't deductible?
Click to expand...

 
Why are payments to a brokerage a deductible expense?
You must be able to cite an IRS document. Right?


----------



## francoHFW

Toddsterpatriot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greece is corrupt. The rich don't pay their taxes. Legacy from Nixon supported dictatorship...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greece is corrupt. Their government spends 60% of GDP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That spending is not necessarily corruption. Bribery instead of paying taxes is. Link to your BS number?
> BTW, Greece was fine until they listened to Boooshie bankers and got killed by the Booosh World Depression/corrupt bubble bust...twits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * Bribery instead of paying taxes is.*
> 
> They've been bribing their government employees and retirees for a very long time.
Click to expand...

 So you have no link, just pure Pubcrappe, dupe? Thanks for the 2nd Pub World Depression. Amazing idiocy.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

'Greece runs out of other people's money'

And our $18 trillion debt suggests we have our own money in what funhouse mirror?


----------



## montelatici

*Germany's Unpaid Debt to Greece: Economist Albrecht Ritschl on WWII Reparations That Never Were*

*"*You will be surprised to hear that nothing happened, and the reason is the following: After the Allied invasion and the collapse of the Nazi regime, the first thing the occupation authorities did was to block all kinds of claims by and against the German government, under the legal fiction that that the German government and the German state didn't exist anymore."


*Germany s Unpaid Debt to Greece Economist Albrecht Ritschl on WWII Reparations That Never Were*


----------



## SAYIT

OnePercenter said:


> *Corporate America IS sitting on more than $100 Trillion in cash.*





Toddsterpatriot said:


> Prove it.



He did. He multiplied $10tril X 10 and got $100tril. Perfectly logical.


----------



## SAYIT

OnePercenter said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn't. You posted absolute BS pulled directly from your butthole and after 2 weeks of claiming dividends are "pre-tax, deductable" expenses you finally, if not inadvertently, admitted they are indeed taxed twice. Frankly, you're a typically lane loony leftist liar and I mean that with all due respect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I did. Where in IRS rules does it state that payments made to a brokerage aren't deductible?
Click to expand...


Where does the IRS state that profits transferred from a corporation to a brokerage are tax deductible? Yanno, I don't really care if you choose to live in some fantasyland or Twilight Zone but pretending you are rich and know about corp tax rules just makes your fantasy obvious (but keep right on digging).

*How Corporations Are Taxed Nolo.com*

*Tax on Dividends*
If a corporation distributes dividends to the owners, they must report and pay personal income tax on these amounts. And because dividends, unlike salaries and bonuses, are not tax-deductible, the corporation must also pay taxes on them. This means that dividends are taxed twice -- once to the corporation and again to the shareholders. Smaller corporations rarely face this problem: Because their owners typically work for the corporation as employees, the corporation can pay them in the form of tax-deductible salaries and bonuses, rather than taxable dividends.


----------



## francoHFW

Delta4Embassy said:


> 'Greece runs out of other people's money'
> 
> And our $18 trillion debt suggests we have our own money in what funhouse mirror?


 Our deficit is tiny now, and the debt as % of GDP is going down nicely. The dupes have no clue how well things are going, or how Boooshies wrecked the world...


----------



## montelatici

U.S. public debt to GDP is about 101%.  What is often forgotten is that when compared to the public debt of other developed states, the U.S. has mostly private healthcare, mostly private university education, and mostly private public transport.  For example, while France or Italy may have a higher public debt at 120-130%, if the private debt associated with the private part of healthcare, universities and public transport of the U.S. were added in, the U.S. would have a much higher debt.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

francoHFW said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greece is corrupt. The rich don't pay their taxes. Legacy from Nixon supported dictatorship...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greece is corrupt. Their government spends 60% of GDP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That spending is not necessarily corruption. Bribery instead of paying taxes is. Link to your BS number?
> BTW, Greece was fine until they listened to Boooshie bankers and got killed by the Booosh World Depression/corrupt bubble bust...twits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * Bribery instead of paying taxes is.*
> 
> They've been bribing their government employees and retirees for a very long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have no link, just pure Pubcrappe, dupe? Thanks for the 2nd Pub World Depression. Amazing idiocy.
Click to expand...

 
Here you go, moron. 







Greece Government Spending to GDP 1995-2015 Data Chart Calendar


----------



## francoHFW

Toddsterpatriot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greece is corrupt. The rich don't pay their taxes. Legacy from Nixon supported dictatorship...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greece is corrupt. Their government spends 60% of GDP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That spending is not necessarily corruption. Bribery instead of paying taxes is. Link to your BS number?
> BTW, Greece was fine until they listened to Boooshie bankers and got killed by the Booosh World Depression/corrupt bubble bust...twits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * Bribery instead of paying taxes is.*
> 
> They've been bribing their government employees and retirees for a very long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have no link, just pure Pubcrappe, dupe? Thanks for the 2nd Pub World Depression. Amazing idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you go, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greece Government Spending to GDP 1995-2015 Data Chart Calendar
Click to expand...

 Just MIGHT have something to do with the Booosh world depression, eh? And listening to US GOP bankers...? Great job! And fecking Germans lately lol...


----------



## francoHFW

Yup, greedy idiot Pubs wrecking the world...very funny, hater dupe. Enjoy Hell.


----------



## francoHFW

Oh, maybe you were laughing at the gd Germans lol...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

francoHFW said:


> Yup, greedy idiot Pubs wrecking the world...very funny, hater dupe. Enjoy Hell.


 
Yup, big government idiots finally ran out of other people's money, blame Boosh. Idiot.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

francoHFW said:


> Oh, maybe you were laughing at the gd Germans lol...


 
Laughing at you, moron.


----------



## francoHFW

Yup, the Boooshie corrupt World Depression never happened, or the incompetent 9/11, or messing up the ME for no reason in Iraq. OR 6 years of mindless obstruction. You hater dupes are a pathetic joke and horror.


----------



## francoHFW

Toddsterpatriot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greece is corrupt. The rich don't pay their taxes. Legacy from Nixon supported dictatorship...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greece is corrupt. Their government spends 60% of GDP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That spending is not necessarily corruption. Bribery instead of paying taxes is. Link to your BS number?
> BTW, Greece was fine until they listened to Boooshie bankers and got killed by the Booosh World Depression/corrupt bubble bust...twits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * Bribery instead of paying taxes is.*
> 
> They've been bribing their government employees and retirees for a very long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have no link, just pure Pubcrappe, dupe? Thanks for the 2nd Pub World Depression. Amazing idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you go, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greece Government Spending to GDP 1995-2015 Data Chart Calendar
Click to expand...

 You DO realize that's Greece's GDP going to hell, right? Thanks for the world depression/ bubble bust, dimwit.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

francoHFW said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greece is corrupt. Their government spends 60% of GDP.
> 
> 
> 
> That spending is not necessarily corruption. Bribery instead of paying taxes is. Link to your BS number?
> BTW, Greece was fine until they listened to Boooshie bankers and got killed by the Booosh World Depression/corrupt bubble bust...twits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * Bribery instead of paying taxes is.*
> 
> They've been bribing their government employees and retirees for a very long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have no link, just pure Pubcrappe, dupe? Thanks for the 2nd Pub World Depression. Amazing idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you go, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greece Government Spending to GDP 1995-2015 Data Chart Calendar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You DO realize that's Greece's GDP going to hell, right? Thanks for the world depression/ bubble bust, dimwit.
Click to expand...

 
You mean socialist idiots spending 60% of GDP end up with a crappy economy?
That's a shocker. Thanks for the info.


----------



## francoHFW

Toddsterpatriot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> That spending is not necessarily corruption. Bribery instead of paying taxes is. Link to your BS number?
> BTW, Greece was fine until they listened to Boooshie bankers and got killed by the Booosh World Depression/corrupt bubble bust...twits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Bribery instead of paying taxes is.*
> 
> They've been bribing their government employees and retirees for a very long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have no link, just pure Pubcrappe, dupe? Thanks for the 2nd Pub World Depression. Amazing idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you go, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greece Government Spending to GDP 1995-2015 Data Chart Calendar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You DO realize that's Greece's GDP going to hell, right? Thanks for the world depression/ bubble bust, dimwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean socialist idiots spending 60% of GDP end up with a crappy economy?
> That's a shocker. Thanks for the info.
Click to expand...

 No, stupid. I mean your greedy idiot Reaganist/Booshie heroes wrecked the world economy and weak links like Greece, the MIDEAST, etc got killed. Always the GOP is a gd catastrophe...hater dupe.

Nothing new either, look what voodoo did to the US, even before THIS bust. see sig- pp1- those stats are BEFORE the meltdown in 2007. Great job.


----------



## francoHFW

Or how did the world do after 1929, MORON?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

francoHFW said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Bribery instead of paying taxes is.*
> 
> They've been bribing their government employees and retirees for a very long time.
> 
> 
> 
> So you have no link, just pure Pubcrappe, dupe? Thanks for the 2nd Pub World Depression. Amazing idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you go, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greece Government Spending to GDP 1995-2015 Data Chart Calendar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You DO realize that's Greece's GDP going to hell, right? Thanks for the world depression/ bubble bust, dimwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean socialist idiots spending 60% of GDP end up with a crappy economy?
> That's a shocker. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, stupid. I mean your greedy idiot Reaganist/Booshie heroes wrecked the world economy and weak links like Greece, the MIDEAST, etc got killed. Always the GOP is a gd catastrophe...hater dupe.
> 
> Nothing new either, look what voodoo did to the US, even before THIS bust. see sig- pp1- those stats are BEFORE the meltdown in 2007. Great job.
Click to expand...

 
When you're finished with your period, feel free to post any facts backing up your idiotic claims. Moron.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

francoHFW said:


> Or how did the world do after 1929, MORON?


 
Or 1921? Cretin!


----------



## francoHFW

Those are facts, dumbass. Greece was fine until they fell for Lehman Bros. advice on toxic assets and then got killed by the Boosh meltdown. You think they just added to pensions etc until 2015, when all of a sudden they collapsed? They actually started CUTTING spending in 2010. But their GDP, based on tourism to a great extent, imploded faster. Thanks again, hater dupe.


----------



## francoHFW

Toddsterpatriot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or how did the world do after 1929, MORON?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or 1921? Cretin!
Click to expand...

 You know nothing about facts, causes, or effects.


----------



## eagle1462010

1913 to 1921 and leader of the Progressive Movement


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

francoHFW said:


> Those are facts, dumbass. Greece was fine until they fell for Lehman Bros. advice on toxic assets and then got killed by the Boosh meltdown. You think they just added to pensions etc until 2015, when all of a sudden they collapsed? They actually started CUTTING spending in 2010. But their GDP, based on tourism to a great extent, imploded faster. Thanks again, hater dupe.


 
*Greece was fine until they fell for Lehman Bros. advice on toxic assets*

Greece, which has run deficits for decades, was buying toxic assets from Lehman?
With what money? Socialist stupidity like that reminds me of you.
Of course, you probably made it up.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

francoHFW said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or how did the world do after 1929, MORON?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or 1921? Cretin!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know nothing about facts, causes, or effects.
Click to expand...

 
1921 recession slip your feeble mind?


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## francoHFW

Toddsterpatriot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or how did the world do after 1929, MORON?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or 1921? Cretin!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know nothing about facts, causes, or effects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1921 recession slip your feeble mind?
Click to expand...

 Didn't cause major bs like Hitler and Japanese militarists coming to power. Thanks for isolationism, wrecking the Treaty of Versailles and the League, GOP morons.


----------



## francoHFW

Toddsterpatriot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are facts, dumbass. Greece was fine until they fell for Lehman Bros. advice on toxic assets and then got killed by the Boosh meltdown. You think they just added to pensions etc until 2015, when all of a sudden they collapsed? They actually started CUTTING spending in 2010. But their GDP, based on tourism to a great extent, imploded faster. Thanks again, hater dupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Greece was fine until they fell for Lehman Bros. advice on toxic assets*
> 
> Greece, which has run deficits for decades, was buying toxic assets from Lehman?
> With what money? Socialist stupidity like that reminds me of you.
> Of course, you probably made it up.
Click to expand...

 Everybody runs deficits, dupe. No, their BANKERS bought in to toxic assets,  much more than most. Try learning something.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

francoHFW said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or how did the world do after 1929, MORON?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or 1921? Cretin!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know nothing about facts, causes, or effects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1921 recession slip your feeble mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't cause major bs like Hitler and Japanese militarists coming to power. Thanks for isolationism, wrecking the Treaty of Versailles and the League, GOP morons.
Click to expand...

 
*Didn't cause major bs like Hitler and Japanese militarists coming to power.*

Why not? It's okay if you admit you don't understand.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

francoHFW said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are facts, dumbass. Greece was fine until they fell for Lehman Bros. advice on toxic assets and then got killed by the Boosh meltdown. You think they just added to pensions etc until 2015, when all of a sudden they collapsed? They actually started CUTTING spending in 2010. But their GDP, based on tourism to a great extent, imploded faster. Thanks again, hater dupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Greece was fine until they fell for Lehman Bros. advice on toxic assets*
> 
> Greece, which has run deficits for decades, was buying toxic assets from Lehman?
> With what money? Socialist stupidity like that reminds me of you.
> Of course, you probably made it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody runs deficits, dupe. No, their BANKERS bought in to toxic assets,  much more than most. Try learning something.
Click to expand...

 
*No, their BANKERS bought in to toxic assets*

The Greek banks bought toxic assets? Why? Which ones?
Were they buying Greek government bonds? LOL!


----------



## francoHFW

Toddsterpatriot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or how did the world do after 1929, MORON?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or 1921? Cretin!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know nothing about facts, causes, or effects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1921 recession slip your feeble mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't cause major bs like Hitler and Japanese militarists coming to power. Thanks for isolationism, wrecking the Treaty of Versailles and the League, GOP morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Didn't cause major bs like Hitler and Japanese militarists coming to power.*
> 
> Why not? It's okay if you admit you don't understand.
Click to expand...

 Because it wasn't a WORLD DEPRESSION, dingbat. Ay caramba.


----------



## francoHFW

Toddsterpatriot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are facts, dumbass. Greece was fine until they fell for Lehman Bros. advice on toxic assets and then got killed by the Boosh meltdown. You think they just added to pensions etc until 2015, when all of a sudden they collapsed? They actually started CUTTING spending in 2010. But their GDP, based on tourism to a great extent, imploded faster. Thanks again, hater dupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Greece was fine until they fell for Lehman Bros. advice on toxic assets*
> 
> Greece, which has run deficits for decades, was buying toxic assets from Lehman?
> With what money? Socialist stupidity like that reminds me of you.
> Of course, you probably made it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody runs deficits, dupe. No, their BANKERS bought in to toxic assets,  much more than most. Try learning something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *No, their BANKERS bought in to toxic assets*
> 
> The Greek banks bought toxic assets? Why? Which ones?
> Were they buying Greek government bonds? LOL!
Click to expand...

 OF course, just like all the other banks. DUH. Because BOOSH regulators called them A+ and allowed them to be insured by AIG etc and bundled and sold around the world. Foxbot hater dupes...


----------



## montelatici

*"The forgotten origins of Greece’s crisis will make you think twice about who’s to blame"*


The forgotten origins of Greece s crisis will make you think twice about who s to blame - The Washington Post


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

francoHFW said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or 1921? Cretin!
> 
> 
> 
> You know nothing about facts, causes, or effects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1921 recession slip your feeble mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't cause major bs like Hitler and Japanese militarists coming to power. Thanks for isolationism, wrecking the Treaty of Versailles and the League, GOP morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Didn't cause major bs like Hitler and Japanese militarists coming to power.*
> 
> Why not? It's okay if you admit you don't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it wasn't a WORLD DEPRESSION, dingbat. Ay caramba.
Click to expand...

 
Why wasn't it, dummy?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

francoHFW said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are facts, dumbass. Greece was fine until they fell for Lehman Bros. advice on toxic assets and then got killed by the Boosh meltdown. You think they just added to pensions etc until 2015, when all of a sudden they collapsed? They actually started CUTTING spending in 2010. But their GDP, based on tourism to a great extent, imploded faster. Thanks again, hater dupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Greece was fine until they fell for Lehman Bros. advice on toxic assets*
> 
> Greece, which has run deficits for decades, was buying toxic assets from Lehman?
> With what money? Socialist stupidity like that reminds me of you.
> Of course, you probably made it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody runs deficits, dupe. No, their BANKERS bought in to toxic assets,  much more than most. Try learning something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *No, their BANKERS bought in to toxic assets*
> 
> The Greek banks bought toxic assets? Why? Which ones?
> Were they buying Greek government bonds? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OF course, just like all the other banks. DUH. Because BOOSH regulators called them A+ and allowed them to be insured by AIG etc and bundled and sold around the world. Foxbot hater dupes...
Click to expand...

 
*OF course, just like all the other banks.*

Should be easy for you to post proof.


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Greek government held investments? Why?
> What did they hold? How do you know?



Why does anyone hold investments?


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> So after _weeks_ of arguing that "dividends are deductible" and making insipid claims such as  "Corporate America is sitting on $100 Trillion in cash" and "I made $36.5M last year and paid NO income tax," you _now_ admit that that dividends _are_ taxable not only to the corporation but also to the recipient?
> And you wonder why rational peeps find you loony lefties to be something less than thoughtful, intelligent & honest? Sheesh.
> I rest my case (for the moment).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dividends ARE deductible, if they weren't why would a company pay someone else to distribute? Wouldn't it be more cost effective for a secretary who is already on the clock to write the checks on the companies general account? If you've collected dividends, you already know that's not how it works.
> 
> Corporate America IS sitting on more than $100 Trillion in cash. Combine net profits (cash) from the publicly held companies over the last 20 years, then double to cover privately held. Where's the cash?
> 
> I did make $36.5M in 2014, and paid no personal income tax. Why do you think places such as Fisher Island, Florida, which is a limited access private island, have average incomes of >$800k, housing prices of >$1M, and 13% unemployment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Dividends ARE deductible*
> 
> I've posted IRS links that say you're wrong.
> Where are the links that back up your claim?
> 
> *if they weren't why would a company pay someone else to distribute?*
> 
> What does the non-deductibility of dividends have to do with the way companies decide to distribute them?
> 
> *Wouldn't it be more cost effective for a secretary who is already on the clock to write the checks on the companies general account?*
> 
> How does the secretary know who owns the stock?
> 
> *Corporate America IS sitting on more than $100 Trillion in cash.*
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> *I did make $36.5M in 2014, and paid no personal income tax.*
> 
> $36.5M in after tax profit or $36.5M in revenue?
> How much tax did your corporation pay?
Click to expand...


All already answered.


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Why are payments to a brokerage a deductible expense?
> You must be able to cite an IRS document. Right?



Brokerages charge fees which are deductible.


----------



## OnePercenter

Delta4Embassy said:


> 'Greece runs out of other people's money'
> 
> And our $18 trillion debt suggests we have our own money in what funhouse mirror?



Corporate America is a good place to start looking.


----------



## OnePercenter

SAYIT said:


> Where does the IRS state that profits transferred from a corporation to a brokerage are tax deductible? Yanno, I don't really care if you choose to live in some fantasyland or Twilight Zone but pretending you are rich and know about corp tax rules just makes your fantasy obvious (but keep right on digging).
> 
> *Tax on Dividends*
> If a corporation distributes dividends to the owners, they must report and pay personal income tax on these amounts. And because dividends, unlike salaries and bonuses, are not tax-deductible, the corporation must also pay taxes on them. This means that dividends are taxed twice -- once to the corporation and again to the shareholders. Smaller corporations rarely face this problem: Because their owners typically work for the corporation as employees, the corporation can pay them in the form of tax-deductible salaries and bonuses, rather than taxable dividends.



'If a corporation distributes' You now know why the corporation doesn't issue the check.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> All already answered.


 
Sure you did.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are payments to a brokerage a deductible expense?
> You must be able to cite an IRS document. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brokerages charge fees which are deductible.
Click to expand...

 
Fees associated with dividends are not deductible.
Now, back to your lie about the dividends themselves.


----------



## SAYIT

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are payments to a brokerage a deductible expense?
> You must be able to cite an IRS document. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brokerages charge fees which are deductible.
Click to expand...


Whoa. You haven't been discussing brokerage fees but rather corporate profits transferred to a third party to distribute as dividends, remember? You said dividends are deductible but multiple sources say you are full of shit. Furthermore you _claim_ your 2014 $36mil income was not taxable yet expenses incurred to produce tax-exempt income is _specifically not deductible_. You can't even deduct interest on money you borrow to buy tax-exempt securities or shares in a mutual fund or other regulated investment company that distributes only exempt-interest dividends.
Once again your financial fantasyland just doesn't survive the light of day.


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Fees associated with dividends are not deductible.
> Now, back to your lie about the dividends themselves.



Where is 'brokerage' written in any law?


----------



## OnePercenter

SAYIT said:


> Whoa. You haven't been discussing brokerage fees but rather corporate profits transferred to a third party to distribute as dividends, remember? You said dividends are deductible but multiple sources say you are full of shit. Furthermore you _claim_ your 2014 $36mil income was not taxable yet expenses incurred to produce tax-exempt income is _specifically not deductible_. You can't even deduct interest on money you borrow to buy tax-exempt securities or shares in a mutual fund or other regulated investment company that distributes only exempt-interest dividends.
> Once again your financial fantasyland just doesn't survive the light of day.



Which is why the company itself doesn't write the check.


----------



## SAYIT

OnePercenter said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa. You haven't been discussing brokerage fees but rather corporate profits transferred to a third party to distribute as dividends, remember? You said dividends are deductible but multiple sources say you are full of shit. Furthermore you _claim_ your 2014 $36mil income was not taxable yet expenses incurred to produce tax-exempt income is _specifically not deductible_. You can't even deduct interest on money you borrow to buy tax-exempt securities or shares in a mutual fund or other regulated investment company that distributes only exempt-interest dividends.
> Once again your financial fantasyland just doesn't survive the light of day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why the company itself doesn't write the check.
Click to expand...


Yanno, I refuse to believe you are as dense as this discussion reveals. Please tell me you are just fuckin' around.
And just for shits and giggles, the company does write the check.


----------



## OnePercenter

SAYIT said:


> Yanno, I refuse to believe you are as dense as this discussion reveals. Please tell me you are just fuckin' around.
> And just for shits and giggles, the company does write the check.



You've received dividend checks written on the company account where you have vested your monies?


----------



## SAYIT

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fees associated with dividends are not deductible.
> Now, back to your lie about the dividends themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is 'brokerage' written in any law?
Click to expand...


US Tax Code. Expenses incurred to produce tax-exempt income is _specifically not deductible. _You really are every bit as dim as you seem. That's scary.

Publication 550 2014 Investment Income and Expenses


----------



## SAYIT

OnePercenter said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yanno, I refuse to believe you are as dense as this discussion reveals. Please tell me you are just fuckin' around.
> And just for shits and giggles, the company does write the check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've received dividend checks written on the company account where you have vested your monies?
Click to expand...


The company writes a check (drawn on post taxed profits) to a distributing agent.


----------



## OnePercenter

SAYIT said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fees associated with dividends are not deductible.
> Now, back to your lie about the dividends themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is 'brokerage' written in any law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US Tax Code. Expenses incurred to produce tax-exempt income is _specifically not deductible. _You really are every bit as dim as you seem. That's scary.
> 
> Publication 550 2014 Investment Income and Expenses
Click to expand...


So now you're telling me that dividend repayment isn't double taxed because the original monies are tax-exempt?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fees associated with dividends are not deductible.
> Now, back to your lie about the dividends themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is 'brokerage' written in any law?
Click to expand...

 
You mentioned brokerage, you tell me.


----------



## OnePercenter

SAYIT said:


> The company writes a check (drawn on post taxed profits) to a distributing agent.



Or does the brokerage use monies already in holding accounts?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa. You haven't been discussing brokerage fees but rather corporate profits transferred to a third party to distribute as dividends, remember? You said dividends are deductible but multiple sources say you are full of shit. Furthermore you _claim_ your 2014 $36mil income was not taxable yet expenses incurred to produce tax-exempt income is _specifically not deductible_. You can't even deduct interest on money you borrow to buy tax-exempt securities or shares in a mutual fund or other regulated investment company that distributes only exempt-interest dividends.
> Once again your financial fantasyland just doesn't survive the light of day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why the company itself doesn't write the check.
Click to expand...

 
You said they wrote a check to a third party.
Were you lying, again?


----------



## SAYIT

OnePercenter said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fees associated with dividends are not deductible.
> Now, back to your lie about the dividends themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is 'brokerage' written in any law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US Tax Code. Expenses incurred to produce tax-exempt income is _specifically not deductible. _You really are every bit as dim as you seem. That's scary.
> 
> Publication 550 2014 Investment Income and Expenses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you're telling me that dividend repayment isn't double taxed because the original monies are tax-exempt?
Click to expand...


 Dividend repayment? You are so confused you are spinning in small circles.
See if you can find any post in which I claim corporate profit isn't double taxed. In fact, I have reposted one of yours in which even you, in an unguarded moment of lucidity, admitted they are.


----------



## montelatici

Isn't this thread about Greece?  We should be grateful that OnePercenter is taking time to post here rather than managing his enormous assets, but still, let's stick to the topic.


----------



## SAYIT

OnePercenter said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The company writes a check (drawn on post taxed profits) to a distributing agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or does the brokerage use monies already in holding accounts?
Click to expand...


How does the money get to the "holding account?" Magic dust?


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> You said they wrote a check to a third party.
> Were you lying, again?



They have to pay a fee to reimburse the holding account.


----------



## OnePercenter

montelatici said:


> Isn't this thread about Greece?  We should be grateful that OnePercenter is taking time to post here rather than managing his enormous assets, but still, let's stick to the topic.



I didn't start it. they did.


----------



## OnePercenter

SAYIT said:


> How does the money get to the "holding account?" Magic dust?



Originally, it's monies you want to invest. But in all large investors it's profits you're deferring taxes.


----------



## SAYIT

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said they wrote a check to a third party.
> Were you lying, again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have to pay a fee to reimburse the holding account.
Click to expand...

 
That's not a fee and it's not an expense. If they are reimbursing a dividend disbursing account, it must be paid from after-tax profits. You must think everyone is as dim and mendacious as you and, as such, we built you a special one of these:


----------



## SAYIT

OnePercenter said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does the money get to the "holding account?" Magic dust?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally, it's monies you want to invest. But in all large investors it's profits you're deferring taxes.
Click to expand...


No, it's not but I didn't ask you what it was, I asked you how you think money gets into it.
Magic dust?


----------



## OnePercenter

SAYIT said:


> That's not a fee and it's not an expense. If they are reimbursing a dividend disbursing account, it must be paid from after-tax profits. You must think everyone is as dim and mendacious as you and, as such, we built you a special one of these



It's a fee. What happened to double-taxation?


----------



## OnePercenter

SAYIT said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does the money get to the "holding account?" Magic dust?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally, it's monies you want to invest. But in all large investors it's profits you're deferring taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's not but I didn't ask you what it was, I asked you how you think money gets into it.
> Magic dust?
Click to expand...


Asked and answered. Or do I have to go really slow, shortbus?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said they wrote a check to a third party.
> Were you lying, again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have to pay a fee to reimburse the holding account.
Click to expand...

 
And neither the fee, nor the dividend are deductible.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does the money get to the "holding account?" Magic dust?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally, it's monies you want to invest. But in all large investors it's profits you're deferring taxes.
Click to expand...

 
*Originally, it's monies you want to invest.*

They want to invest the money, but the holding company pays it to shareholders instead?

* But in all large investors it's profits you're deferring taxes.*

It's paid with after-tax income, how does it defer taxes?


----------



## Synthaholic

eagle1462010 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, I'm so shocked - NOT.
> The stupidity of the Greek politicians is frankly flabbergasting.
> Over a few years, they borrowed like there was no tomorrow - then tomorrow came.
> They went on to blame everyone but themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They borrowed because their investments crashed. 2008.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the 2004 Olympics Triggered Greece s Decline - Businessweek
> 
> They were in debt up to their asses before the crash...........and the crash escalated it.............
> They used most of the bail out money to pay back those outstanding debts in the other bail out.......
> They were closing in on default even if the crash had never happened.........
> 
> The bail outs bought them time..............
> but without a recovery from the crash their fate was sealed.......if it wasn't already before the crash..........
> 
> It was further sealed because they couldn't create more of their own currency and deflate it's value to attempt revenues by increased exports as countries are doing now..............aka purposely make you currency less valuable to make your products cheaper on the exchange..............
> 
> They were doomed long ago...............as are many nations now.
Click to expand...

They didn't have a Mitt Romney to get hundreds of millions from their Congress to save their Olympics.


----------



## SAYIT

Synthaholic said:


> They didn't have a Mitt Romney to get hundreds of millions from their Congress to save their Olympics.



However Greece got to this point, they are here. They have defaulted on the first of many pending debts, their banks and gov't are running out of cash, some gov't workers and suppliers have gone unpaid for months, people are waiting for hours for a chance to withdraw the $67 daily max, consumer and creditor confidence are shattered and on the horizon is the very real probability that pensioners and gov't workers will be paid with IOUs that likely won't be honored by the gov't or the businesses that manage to survive.
Sounds like severe austerity to me.
Meanwhile Tsipras fiddles while insisting that all deposits and pensions are secure and min wage and gov't salaries are to be increased. One can only wonder if this Greek Tragedy is really a Twilight Zone production.


----------



## Synthaholic

SAYIT said:


> Sounds like severe austerity to me.


There should be no austerity.  Greece needs funds with which to create large infrastructure projects that will employ 10s of thousands, or more.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Synthaholic said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like severe austerity to me.
> 
> 
> 
> There should be no austerity.  Greece needs funds with which to create large infrastructure projects that will employ 10s of thousands, or more.
Click to expand...

 
*There should be no austerity.*

Now that they've told the EU to screw themselves, the ECB won't hand the Greek banks any more Euros. You can't overpay your government employees and retirees with no Euros in your banking system. 
Just wait, when they start printing Drachmas, they'll be talking about austerity as the good old days.


----------



## SAYIT

Synthaholic said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like severe austerity to me.
> 
> 
> 
> There should be no austerity.  Greece needs funds with which to create large infrastructure projects that will employ 10s of thousands, or more.
Click to expand...


Yeah ... that's exactly what Greece has been saying for years in order to get the funds that they now complain they can't and won't repay. It is evident they forgot to spend it on those "large infrastructure projects that will employ 10s of thousands, or more." It is equally evident that foreign creditors are no longer buying that story.


----------



## theHawk

Synthaholic said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like severe austerity to me.
> 
> 
> 
> There should be no austerity.  Greece needs funds with which to create large infrastructure projects that will employ 10s of thousands, or more.
Click to expand...

Feel free to empty your bank account to the Greek government.
Not that a squatter like you has any money.


----------



## Toro

francoHFW said:


> Those are facts, dumbass. Greece was fine until they fell for Lehman Bros. advice on toxic assets and then got killed by the Boosh meltdown. You think they just added to pensions etc until 2015, when all of a sudden they collapsed? They actually started CUTTING spending in 2010. But their GDP, based on tourism to a great extent, imploded faster. Thanks again, hater dupe.



That's nonsense.


----------



## Politico

The Rabbi said:


> *Greece Runs Out of Other People's Money *


They have a four day work week and retire at 57. How is this a surprise?


----------



## 52ndStreet

Why are countries in Europe always bailing Greece out, if they never pay back the money?
Does not make any sense.? This is the third time they are asking for emergency financial help.
The Euro will collaspe.


----------



## montelatici

People are not aware that only 10% of the "bail out" funds actually went to the Greek treasury to help restructure their economy.  90% went to paying the investor's.  Essentially, taxpayers are funding the payment of interest to the bond investors.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

montelatici said:


> People are not aware that only 10% of the "bail out" funds actually went to the Greek treasury to help restructure their economy.  90% went to paying the investor's.  Essentially, taxpayers are funding the payment of interest to the bond investors.


 
Except the bonds are mostly held by the ECB, the EFSF and the IMF.
The private bond holders took a 50% haircut.


----------



## montelatici

Toddsterpatriot said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> People are not aware that only 10% of the "bail out" funds actually went to the Greek treasury to help restructure their economy.  90% went to paying the investor's.  Essentially, taxpayers are funding the payment of interest to the bond investors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except the bonds are mostly held by the ECB, the EFSF and the IMF.
> The private bond holders took a 50% haircut.
Click to expand...


Exactly, the taxpayers will be paying the interest and any principle paid to bond holders including institutions.  Where do you think the money comes from, trees?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

montelatici said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> People are not aware that only 10% of the "bail out" funds actually went to the Greek treasury to help restructure their economy.  90% went to paying the investor's.  Essentially, taxpayers are funding the payment of interest to the bond investors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except the bonds are mostly held by the ECB, the EFSF and the IMF.
> The private bond holders took a 50% haircut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, the taxpayers will be paying the interest and any principle paid to bond holders including institutions.  Where do you think the money comes from, trees?
Click to expand...

 
*Exactly, the taxpayers will be paying the interest and any principle paid to bond holders including institutions.*

Taxpayers should pay interest due to their bondholders. Durr.


----------



## montelatici

Toddsterpatriot said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> People are not aware that only 10% of the "bail out" funds actually went to the Greek treasury to help restructure their economy.  90% went to paying the investor's.  Essentially, taxpayers are funding the payment of interest to the bond investors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except the bonds are mostly held by the ECB, the EFSF and the IMF.
> The private bond holders took a 50% haircut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, the taxpayers will be paying the interest and any principle paid to bond holders including institutions.  Where do you think the money comes from, trees?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Exactly, the taxpayers will be paying the interest and any principle paid to bond holders including institutions.*
> 
> Taxpayers should pay interest due to their bondholders. Durr.
Click to expand...


Taxpayers not from Greece for the most part.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

montelatici said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> People are not aware that only 10% of the "bail out" funds actually went to the Greek treasury to help restructure their economy.  90% went to paying the investor's.  Essentially, taxpayers are funding the payment of interest to the bond investors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except the bonds are mostly held by the ECB, the EFSF and the IMF.
> The private bond holders took a 50% haircut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, the taxpayers will be paying the interest and any principle paid to bond holders including institutions.  Where do you think the money comes from, trees?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Exactly, the taxpayers will be paying the interest and any principle paid to bond holders including institutions.*
> 
> Taxpayers should pay interest due to their bondholders. Durr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taxpayers not from Greece for the most part.
Click to expand...

 
Taxpayers are always stuck supporting deadbeats.
In Europe and the US.


----------



## montelatici

Toddsterpatriot said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> People are not aware that only 10% of the "bail out" funds actually went to the Greek treasury to help restructure their economy.  90% went to paying the investor's.  Essentially, taxpayers are funding the payment of interest to the bond investors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except the bonds are mostly held by the ECB, the EFSF and the IMF.
> The private bond holders took a 50% haircut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, the taxpayers will be paying the interest and any principle paid to bond holders including institutions.  Where do you think the money comes from, trees?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Exactly, the taxpayers will be paying the interest and any principle paid to bond holders including institutions.*
> 
> Taxpayers should pay interest due to their bondholders. Durr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taxpayers not from Greece for the most part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taxpayers are always stuck supporting deadbeats.
> In Europe and the US.
Click to expand...


Correct.


----------



## idb

Greece shouldn't pay anyone back.
How could things get any worse for them?

It shows a fatal flaw in the common currency when a country can't control the currency but is still left to fend for itself.


----------



## SAYIT

idb said:


> Greece shouldn't pay anyone back.
> How could things get any worse for them?
> 
> It shows a fatal flaw in the common currency when a country can't control the currency but is still left to fend for itself.



A nation of 11 million "left to fend for itself" with a few hundred BILLION of other people's cash. I can see how one who can't admit that small fact would find it OK to just walk away from debt. The flaw isn't in the Euro ... it's in the people who believe it's OK to be a deadbeat.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

idb said:


> Greece shouldn't pay anyone back.
> How could things get any worse for them?
> 
> It shows a fatal flaw in the common currency when a country can't control the currency but is still left to fend for itself.


* 
How could things get any worse for them?*

Their budget is not in balance, their banks have run out of Euros and they have an ever increasing population dependent on unemployment and government pensions.
They can't pay for their imports and have no functioning banking system without a new supply of Euros. It can get much, much worse for them. Happening as we speak.

*It shows a fatal flaw in the common currency when a country can't control the currency but is still left to fend for itself.*

It shows a fatal flaw in the common currency when a country can't control their spending.
And their government relies on loans from foreigners, while spending 59% of GDP.


----------

